# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Ron Paul's Rifles - photos only please!

## Gideon

I'll start with one of mine, and I would like to see some of yours. 
Photos of Com-bloc, bolt action and dream-rifles are welcome!

Comments are also welcome, but it would sure be nice to accompany the commentary with a photo (even rifles that you don't yet own).



Bushy lower, CMMG 16" A3 upper with tritium front sight post and flip up rear sight. I prefer a standard stock to the collapsible, and I like the dissipator because it provides the full 20" barrel, iron sight radius. Optics are great, but my mom's maiden name is Murphy, and I like to KISS.

----------


## Agent CSL

Don't let the media get ahold of that picture. They'd love it. 

I don't have a firearm yet but as soon as I get the money.. after DC... and after a new computer. For now I can always borrow one of my dad's many, many rifles or handguns.

----------


## Dequeant

My latest is not complete.....but soon grasshoppa, soon.  

I've got the upper and the rails, just waiting on my DPMS lower and optics to come in the mail.

Completely left handed cept the bolt release......and in 6.8 SPC too, w00t.

----------


## Gideon

> Don't let the media get ahold of that picture. They'd love it. 
> 
> I don't have a firearm yet but as soon as I get the money.. after DC... and after a new computer. For now I can always borrow one of my dad's many, many rifles or handguns.


First of all, you commented without adding a rifle photo.

Secondly, why should we fear "the media" when the Rule of Law affords equal communication access to all, and security for all.

I should nullify your comment until you post a picture.

----------


## RedLightning

Heres my baby-

----------


## SpamBots Attack!!!

Agent CSL, you have messed up priorities.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> First of all, you commented without adding a rifle photo.
> 
> Secondly, why should we fear "the media" when the Rule of Law affords equal communication access to all, and security for all.
> 
> I should nullify your comment until you post a picture.




She need not to. According to the title bar location of her post, she is actually close enough to the MTC in Western Washington that all she needs to do is ask and I can provide various armaments within hours. In fact I have enough to do that scene from the Matrix when those racks of guns come sliding out. 

Therefore any picture posted by myself and others known at the MTC in Monroe, or those Mountlake Terrorists (unnofficial meetup group name for that area), would qualify as "hers" since we keep extra rifles for any patriots who need them.

She is welcome to borrow this one:

----------


## weslinder

I don't know if this is exactly what you were looking for, but it is my rifle.  Marlin 30-30 with a 3-9X40 Bushnell scope.

----------


## STRATIOTES

M-14 long eye relief 4X


The Mut-4

----------


## Gideon

> I don't know if this is exactly what you were looking for, but it is my rifle.  Marlin 30-30 with a 3-9X40 Bushnell scope.


If you and your rifle can hit a tyrant sized target center mass at 200 yards, then it is exactly what we are looking for. If not, then you simply need more training.

----------


## Gideon

The camouflage pattern is called German Flectarn, and works very well in rain forest and dense woodlands, especially redwoods.

----------


## STRATIOTES

M-21 10xIOR 


Remington VS-700 B8-32


MechTech CCU 460 Rowland dotsight

----------


## Ranger29860

Remington VS-700 B8-32


MechTech CCU 460 Rowland dotsight

[/QUOTE]


Rofl paranoid much?  j/k im waiting till i live of post before i start looking at guns

----------


## Gideon

> Remington VS-700 B8-32
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl paranoid much?  j/k im waiting till i live of post before i start looking at guns



You should seriously consider obtaining said rifle(s) ASAP, and shipping to your ETS home for safekeeping with the parents or spouse.

Don't forget ammo!

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> Remington VS-700 B8-32
> 
> 
> Rofl paranoid much?  j/k im waiting till i live of post before i start looking at guns




I flew back from Germany and purchased a rifle right before the Clinton Ban and loaded up on tons of magazine for it before the price when from $3 a piece to $30.

Then I took it with me actually and kept it at the base armory.

NEVER WAIT to buy a gun.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep



----------


## PaulineDisciple

> 


Dude, what kind of gun is this, me want!!

----------


## slacker921

hello media!    
Please ignore the almost 1,000,000 other banal posts to this site and look only at these pics of the scary looking guns that Ron Paul supporters own.  Ignore that the instigator of this has a very low post count and so just recently joined to push this survivalist meme.  Yes, these people are pictured with signs that say "revolution" so it's ok to say "whew.. good thing he's a longshot and didn't get the nomination because they were planning on a real revolution".. and it's ok for the homeland security folks to go ahead and put his donors on their lists since these kooks are obviously planning some heavy duty $#@!.

----------


## STRATIOTES

> hello media!


You have no idea what you are saying, the men posting photos in this thread only have a low post count on this forum, which is just a internet message board, not the real battlefield that these men have a lot of experience on.

Maybe you prefer free speech zones defined by tyrants ?

----------


## pcosmar

This was some years ago. 


That was taken in Missouri, I am presently disarmed in Michigan.
This is an earlier picture.


The 2nd amendment, and the current infringment on my rights is what got me involved in the Revolution.


Despite this being empty, I still remember what a sight picture looks like.

----------


## slacker921

no.. I just dug down 10 posts on Digg pointing out the extremists on this forum.
I know exactly what I'm saying.  If the delegates in St. Paul do by some miracle manage to push Paul into the spotlight there then you'll see the images here used by the media to show how radical and extreme his supporters are.  The media will attack Paul by saying it's a small and extreme portion of society that wants him elected - not the majority.  

Nevermind that tens of thousands of other average Joe's have been on this forum and posted roughly a million posts - they'll have these images to show how scary and extreme the Ron Paul supporters are.   You know how the media works.  I do not agree with them, and I don't like what they do, but they will do it if given half a chance.

----------


## pcosmar

Extremist?



> Because a well-armed citizenry is the best Homeland Security, and can better deter crime, invasion, terrorism, or tyranny...The intention of this MichiganMilitia.com website is to inform, promote and  facilitate the development and  training of the militia. Everyone is welcome, regardless of race, creed, color, tint, or hue; regardless of your religion (or lack thereof); regardless of your political affiliation (or lack thereof, with this caveat: If you intend to bring harm or destruction to our fellow citizens, you are NOT welcome); regardless of anything else: if you are a US Citizen or have declared your intent to become such, who is capable of bearing  arms, or wishes to support someone doing so,  then you ARE the militia...


http://www.michiganmilitia.com/index.htm

The extremists are those that would disarm the citizens.
The extremists are those that attack, invade, and threaten other sovereign nations.
The extremists are those that trample the Constitution in the name of security.

These are extremists.

----------


## STRATIOTES

> no.. I just dug down 10 posts on Digg pointing out the extremists on this forum.
> I know exactly what I'm saying. .


You know only the words of slavery and fear and use them in your defense of the indefensible.

Ron Paul's pacifist political strategy is part of his current platform, the delegates going to the RNC will determine the slate, this fight for freedom is a lot bigger than Ron Paul and certainly bigger than a fear mongering useful idiot.




> all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.

----------


## Gideon

> no.. I just dug down 10 posts on Digg pointing out the extremists on this forum.
> I know exactly what I'm saying.  If the delegates in St. Paul do by some miracle manage to push Paul into the spotlight there then you'll see the images here used by the media to show how radical and extreme his supporters are.  The media will attack Paul by saying it's a small and extreme portion of society that wants him elected - not the majority.  
> 
> Nevermind that tens of thousands of other average Joe's have been on this forum and posted roughly a million posts - they'll have these images to show how scary and extreme the Ron Paul supporters are.   You know how the media works.  I do not agree with them, and I don't like what they do, but they will do it if given half a chance.


Since when is it extreme to own a gun, and be able to use it? Approximately 100 million Americans own guns.

Do you believe that Bill of Rights Article 2 affords an individual right as important as the Article 1 which enables you to state your opinion, even though you might be dead wrong? The right to bear arms gives teeth to your right to speak freely.

Do you really believe that an armed citizenry is a detriment to liberty?

I have been a Ron Paul supporter going on ten years. Who were you supporting ten years ago?

I have a sworn duty to protect MY president, and I will do my best to do so.

Perhaps you don't believe in self-protection, and that is your right, but please don't spew your politically correct chunks in my direction and spray that lawful, Patriotic gun owners (who actually know how to use their tools) are somehow a threat to a campaign which has already been maligned by the media, and even the Republican party.

The men and women you refer to as extremists are We the People, they are my brethren and they have earned my utmost respect due to their willingness to give all for liberty. These are military veterans and private citizens who are fully committed to a peaceful election process, and as history so often dictates, peace is only accessible to those with superior firepower, and the ability to deliver it when the need arises.

You are always welcome to train with us, for We are the People.

----------


## amy31416

> hello media!    
> Please ignore the almost 1,000,000 other banal posts to this site and look only at these pics of the scary looking guns that Ron Paul supporters own.  Ignore that the instigator of this has a very low post count and so just recently joined to push this survivalist meme.  Yes, these people are pictured with signs that say "revolution" so it's ok to say "whew.. good thing he's a longshot and didn't get the nomination because they were planning on a real revolution".. and it's ok for the homeland security folks to go ahead and put his donors on their lists since these kooks are obviously planning some heavy duty $#@!.


Owning a gun is one of the basic rights in this country. I'm a defensive pacifist, meaning that I won't go after anyone, but I will defend myself. It took me a long time to come around to guns, even after being held up at gunpoint by three men. 

It's a matter of being self-sufficient and responsible for myself. I have a dog who would rip the entrails out of anyone who broke in also, is that also crazy? I've lived by myself off and on for a while, and my dog helped protect me from some drunken freak. A gun would have also. I've also had a stalker--you really think the police can protect you from someone who is determined to find you? Is it really so insane that I should want a shotgun and a handgun? Crime happens when you least expect it and if it happened to me in a nice suburb of a small town, it can certainly happen to anyone else.

I used to live in Baltimore, one of the highest crime-rate cities in the world. A family that was trying to reverse the crime trend and refused to give up their neighborhood to the drug dealers by calling them in to the police was targeted by the dealers to be executed. The entire family, Mom, Dad and their 5 or 6 children were executed and the house was burned to the ground. The message: the drug dealers have control and if you rise up against them, you and your family will die.

Nobody was convicted.

If mom and dad had guns, they would have been able to defend their family. The cops couldn't do it when every dealer was after them. They may have been able to save their family and gone on to promote real change in an American war zone.

What kind of message would that have sent? 8 dead drug dealers rather than 8 dead good people. The neighborhood improves immensely and a message is sent to the dealers. 

A hypothetical situation, of course, but which one do you prefer? The one where people like me and that Baltimore family are victims, or one where we take responsibility and take care of ourselves?

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Seeing this post about what  the media would think reminds me of a story about a slaughter house worker getting pissed off at a stubborn cow. He pushed at it and said "get up that chute or I'll kill you!".

In other words it makes no difference. The media is not going on what they see, but how they are told to interpret it. 

But I will not let this thread get derailed!

GET BACK ON TOPIC!

----------


## STRATIOTES

M1A 's

----------


## colecrowe

I used an M14 for my first 4 months in Iraq. Cool. We broke them out of their vietnam-era crates.




> The camouflage pattern is called German Flectarn, and works very well in rain forest and dense woodlands, especially redwoods.

----------


## Tronchaser

I'm diggin' the Yugo with grenade sights!

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

By the way this image:



Might be the result of one of these:




They are putting Eotechs on flare/grenade launchers. This makes them more than a launcher! They are not supposed to shoot people with these things.

----------


## tommyzDad

Can it double as one of those bean bag launchers?

----------


## pcosmar

> Can it double as one of those bean bag launchers?






> ALS3705
> Interlocking Rubber Batons (3 batons), (37/40mm)
> 
> Description: The most advanced direct fire 37/40 mm round available. It was designed for the Marine Corps and fires three each, 21gram, 35 durometer rubber projectiles at 260 fps +/- 20 fps. This round was designed for single or multiple target engagement allowing escalation of force from a safe distance prior to use of lethal means.
> 
> Background: The INTERLOCKING RUBBER BATON ROUND was developed to overcome the shortcomings of conventional rubber ammunition. Most rubber ammunition is designed to be skip fired off the ground into the target. This form of firing can be adversely affected by snow, mud, and soft grassy terrain. The INTERLOCKING RUBBER BATON is designed as a direct fire, behavior modification round which is fired using conventional target acquisition techniques. The INTERLOCKING RUBBER BATON can also be skip fired in close proximity situations.


*Know your enemy.*

----------


## slacker921

hey..  I didn't say I was against you all owning guns at all.  I'm very much for your right to own guns.  Hate the messenger if you want, but do understand that the media will use some of these photos against Ron Paul and they'll find them after a quick search on Google.

----------


## pcosmar

> hey..  I didn't say I was against you all owning guns at all.  I'm very much for your right to own guns.  Hate the messenger if you want, but do understand that the media will use some of these photos against Ron Paul and they'll find them after a quick search on Google.


Slacker, it is already out there. And well it should be.
Search Ron Paul Militia
The first results are
http://www.newswithviews.com/Vieira/edwin71.htm
http://www.newswithviews.com/Vieira/edwin72.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MB_rmUgH5o

----------


## STRATIOTES

> Hate the messenger if you want, but do understand that the media will use some of these photos against Ron Paul and they'll find them after a quick search on Google.


Virtue is not the vice the media attempts to make of it, patriotic Americans honoring their oath to the constitution and supporting Ron Paul is not a negative.

The best defense is a good offense, the r3VO_|ution succeeds by leading the way not by apologizing and accepting the enemies slander.

----------


## pickdog

> hello media!    
> Please ignore the almost 1,000,000 other banal posts to this site and look only at these pics of the scary looking guns that Ron Paul supporters own.  Ignore that the instigator of this has a very low post count and so just recently joined to push this survivalist meme.  Yes, these people are pictured with signs that say "revolution" so it's ok to say "whew.. good thing he's a longshot and didn't get the nomination because they were planning on a real revolution".. *and it's ok for the homeland security folks to go ahead and put his donors on their lists since these kooks are obviously planning some heavy duty $#@!*.



I am sure that has already been done.

----------


## Dequeant

Isn't the whole point of the 2nd to scare the government away from becomming tyrannical?  

So wouldn't it be retarded to act like that isn't the case?  I mean, I've been on this forum for a long time and i'd like to think i'm above the whole "troll status", but I think the government SHOULD know there are people ready and willing to fight should they turn tyrannical and oppressive.  I mean.......isn't that the point?

----------


## madengr

My Triad of Liberty
I consider these my staples when the SHTF.



0-10 yards, .45 CCW
*Kimber Tactical Ultra II*
Brigade Gun Leather M-11

0-25 yards, 12 gauge home defender
*Remington 870 Marine Magnum*
Knoxx Spec-Ops stock
Surefire 18FGA
Vickers Tactical sling

0-100 yard, 5.56mm carbine
*S&W M&P-15T*
Bushnell Holosight (plan on upgrade to EO-Tech)
Surefire M910A

0-300 yards .308 battle rifle
*DSA FAL Type I with 21" barrel*
Need to add Schmidt and Bender Short-Dot or Millet DMS scope
Need to add Vickers Tactical sling

Plenty of magazines and ammo
Progressive re-loading bench for all calibers.

100+ hours of training (48 of that fighting carbine from well known instructors)

MOLON LABE!

----------


## tommyzDad

Nice bangsticks, madengr. How are you liking that Knoxx Spec-Ops Stock.? I'm looking forward to getting one for my 870.

----------


## madengr

The Knoxx stock is great. I could shoot slugs all day without bruising.  That said, I can't see not having this thing for those 8-hour classes where you will be putting 100's of rounds down range.

However my wife does not like it.  I have long arms so I shoot with the stock fully extended.  If you collapse the stock you have a good chance of getting smacked in the cheek, especially getting a solid cheek weld with a plain front bead like mine.  I believe ghost rings or optics may solve that problem, but I don't have a problem so I may just keep it plain.

I would also like to get the PowerPak shell holder since I have no way of holding slugs, but that definitely looks like it may exacerbate the smacking problem. They say it comes with two cheek pieces though.  It may also block the sling slot where I have my 2-point attached.

They also sell a long ball-end hex driver for $8.  In hindsight I wish I had bought this but I was able to get the stock on with a standard hex key, it took a long time though.  That, along with some blue lok-tite and you will be good to go.

I used to live in Falls Church and grew up in Winchester.  Will get betting back to NoVA to see my mom and attend the march.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

I think I have a hardon

Just kidding. I only get those for Steyr Augs - especially when being handled by Milla Jovovoch.

----------


## tommyzDad

> They also sell a long ball-end hex driver for $8.  In hindsight I wish I had bought this but I was able to get the stock on with a standard hex key, it took a long time though.  That, along with some blue lok-tite and you will be good to go.


That's right, I _do_ have to get that tool as well. I do have hex keys, but knowing my luck I'll wish I  had the tool.....




> I would also like to get the PowerPak shell holder


I'm going that route as well. It's probably redudant but I wish thinking of just send it off to Wilson Combat to get some sights put on, as well as the side-saddle, and whatever else the Missus will let me spend my money on.  And get the Knoxx setup. (I do plan on getting the Surefire forend-light....)

How long's the barrel on that S&W/ AR?

Sorry, OP: Too much chit-chat, not enough pics.

----------


## madengr

The S&W has a 16" barrel.
If you get the Surefire you may also want the Wilson Combat 870 side sling mount plate.  It gets the sling out of the way of the light.
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/sa_slings_mounts.asp

This is my wife's:



*DSA FAL Type II stainless with 16" barrel and walnut furniture*
Bushnell Holosight (plan on upgrade to EO-Tech)
Need to add Vickers Tactical sling

I would love to have this unfortunately and I don't want to go through the unconstitutional paperwork for an SBR:



Can you tell I have a thing for FALs?  There is nothing like shooting a FAL with a brake/compensator under a metal lean-too (like at the range).  It *really* get's people's attention compared to 5.56mm!

AR=snap, crackle, pop!
FAL=KaBOOM!

Then again, battle_rifle != carbine, you need BOTH!

----------


## GoDrNo

That FAL is BEAUTIFUL....how do you like that Bushnell reflex sight? I've been thinking of getting one for the AR I'm building (hopefully the upper assembly will get here tomorrow, it's about 6 hours away aboard a UPS truck as I type this).

----------


## madengr

I love the sight.  My wife used to work for Bushnell so I have lot's of these Holosights (test units and rejects).  That being said if I were paying for one would spend the little extra and get the EOTech.  I believe the internals are the same (off the same assembly line) but the EOTech has an extra metal shield-plate and rubber controls.  You can also get it with AA-batteries instead of the N-type.  You can also get a waterproof one but that's even more $.



I prefer the standard reticle with the 1 MOA dot and 65 MOA ring, as opposed to a 1 MOA dot or 4 MOA ring.  If you just want a dot then the Aimpoint would probably be better since it has a 5 year battery life; you just leave it on.  I get 10-12 hours out of these N-type units, but just toss them after 8 hours so they don't die when you need it.  They don't actually die, rather briefly cut off under recoil.

Looks like they have a new one though with a 5.56mm drop compensator and side mounted controls, which is a plus if the rear is pushed up against your back-up iron sights.




That being said, if anyone does not have some type of red-dot optic, *you are in the stone age*!  They make child's play out of bowling pins.  Probably a bettter invention than sliced bread; I'm not kidding.

On the 21" FAL though I want a S&B Short-Dot (costs almost as much as the FAL) or a Millet DMS.  These are a red-dot type with variable 1-4X magnification.  They make flip-up magnifiers for both EOTech and Aimpoint, but that's just more stuff (to break) hanging off the rail.

----------


## tommyzDad

On my crap budget, the closest I'll ever get to really cool stuff would be to buy dolls action figures:





Oh, madengr, have you ever checked out LWRC's rifles? Had I the budget.....





LWRC gas piston rifles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N03LVJgUWdU

----------


## pcosmar

If wishes were fishes....

*BEDROCK INDUSTRIES INC*
http://www.lefthandrifles.com/ar/



    * Noveske 18" SS barrel; 1 in 7" twist polygonal rifling; threaded 1/2 x 28; mid length gas system
    * 17-4 stainless low-profile gas block pinned to barrel
    * Smith Vortex G-6 flash suppressor
    * 12.0" handguard
    * Left hand flat top upper receiver with left side ejection
    * Tango Down rail panels and pistol grip (black, folliage green, flat dark earth)
    * SOPMOD adjustable stock (black or flat dark earth)
    * 2 stage trigger
    * Norgon Ambi-Catch mag release
    * Ambidextrous safety selector
    * Troy back-up iron sights
    * 20 round magazine
COMPLETE RIFLE:                                            $2,558.00 

I shoot left handed (left eye dominant) and this gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.

One day maybe.

----------


## madengr

The LWRC is pretty cool.  I heard though in a class I took that it had some reliability issues.  The instructor had an HK416, which also has has the piston, as does the FAL.  I don't know if the HK416 will ever come to light since the FN SCAR won the SOF competition for a new rifle.

Anyway, the SCAR-L (5.56mm) and SCAR-H (0.308) are on my wishlist when they are available to civilians (hopefully soon).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_V2wvk2F6A



Then again I want both SCARs, another 21" FAL, a Noveske N4, and not just one of each but at least two so they don't get lonely.  I suppose it only takes $$.

I have a theory about putting two FALs in a dark safe and seeing if they would produce a third; no such luck yet.

That action figure is funny.  They really got it down good:

----------


## Rudyak

Since I'm already on the guber's list, I might as well post a couple of mine. Here goes:My XM177A2 with M203. 

 


Savage fp10 'Tactical' rifle in 7.62x51.  Scope is a 3-12x52





FN carbine




DM rifle. AR15 with a 24" heavy SS barrel. 3-9x40 scope. With this rifle at 300 yards I made 28 headshots in 45 seconds.

----------


## Shellshock1918

Saiga 7.62x39 AK-47

----------


## JSutter

I have this bad boy coming in the mail to my dealer any day now.

----------


## Gideon

> I have this bad boy coming in the mail to my dealer any day now.


Is that an AK bullpup? Who makes it? Range report wanted.

----------


## Razmear

An old pic of me and one of my babies, taken back in the days when cases of 7.62x39 could be had for $80/1000.

eb

----------


## Razmear

Seeing how I just posted this pic in another thread, might as well post it in the one asking for pics. 

 

eb

----------


## xd9fan

...

----------


## DarkLaw

My kids;




This is my current arsenal.  I had an M4 carbine (Olympic Arms) but recently sold it to a friend.  I'm not a fan of Olympic Arms, but I bought it cheap.

No optics, yet.  Just bought the AK..working on the accessories.

----------


## pickdog

here is one of my babies.  Colt SP-1 Lower (1980) with a Colt LEO M4 Upper

----------


## rpfreedom08

Man I like where you guys are coming from   Especially the guys that have all the gear! Can't stand when people call others that are prepared, paranoid.  *tsk* *tsk*

----------


## UnReconstructed



----------


## Matt

> 


Haha, is that a sword cane or is there a gun in there? Nice collection

----------


## GoDrNo

> 


One of the nicest pictures I have ever had the pleasure of viewing.

----------


## GoDrNo

BTW here is the newest addition to my family...





My assembled upper finally arrived on Monday, I assembled the lower reciever and painted the roll marks myself. 20" heavy barrel, chrome lined, 1x9 twist, my baby weighs a ton, but should shoot hella nice, I can't wait until my rear sight arrives and I can finally go out and test fire it and zero it in.

----------


## AFM

> My kids;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current arsenal.  I had an M4 carbine (Olympic Arms) but recently sold it to a friend.  I'm not a fan of Olympic Arms, but I bought it cheap.
> 
> No optics, yet.  Just bought the AK..working on the accessories.


How do you like the FN?

----------


## UnReconstructed

> Haha, is that a sword cane or is there a gun in there? Nice collection


Thanks.  It's a .410.

----------


## IRONCLAD

Ok, i'll add mine.

----------


## IRONCLAD

Here is one of my new family members.

----------


## Gideon

> Ok, i'll add mine.


Yes!

Rifles enough for a squad, and I am confident that you have 1000 rounds for each semi-auto rifle.

I can properly equip a few fire teams, but the majority of the tools have been pre-cached, so a group photo would be impractical.

I'll see what I can dig up for show and tell.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Remington model 721 30-06
Walther P32 (WW2 era) .32
Colt Sporter Match HBAR 5.56 NATO

Extra High-cap mags, Bulk MARPAT, and a little piece of my Ghille


Edit:  Sorry, my digital cam is busted.  this was taken with my cellphone

----------


## Gideon



----------


## xd9fan

> I would gladly lay aside the use of arms and settle matters by negotiation, but unless the whole will, the matter ends, and I take up my battle rifle, and thank God that He has put it within my grasp. Thomas Paine (contemporarily paraphrased)


*".....be extremely wary of events tending to advance laws stripping Americans of their right to keep and bear arms. No matter the provocation, genuine or contrived, millions of Americans will not be disarmed without a violent struggle. 

The society of gun-owning Americans is like a great lake: vast, deep and placid. Their firearms are rarely seen above the lakes surface from day to day, but they exist in their countless millions just the same. It is the contention of the author that it would be extremely unwise to push millions of firearms owners past their boiling points, with unconstitutional laws depriving them of their right to keep and bear arms. The unintended consequences of such a mistake would be disastrous for all Americans*. "   ------- Matthew Bracken

----------


## Sharpstick

Ron paul or bust

----------


## Sharpstick

#2 Ron Paul or bust

----------


## pcosmar

Sharpstick  
Welcome, nice gear.
It's good to know that the cause of Freedom is defended.

----------


## AFM

Nice gear indeed!
Ron Paul or Bust!

----------


## LiveToWin



----------


## Dequeant

Looks like someone got the 22LR conversion for the AR....very nice sharpstick.  Almost wish i had a small paramilitaryesque group of friends to chum around with.

----------


## Dequeant

The AR is one i built....  DPMS lower w/dpms parts & ambi selecter, Stag Arms upper chambered in 6.8SPC, UTG quad rail handguards, and ncstar 3 - 9 x 42 illuminated scope.

The SKS is a Yugo, my next gun purchase will be a dragonov stock for it.

Shotty is a H&R .20 gauge crackbarrel.

Revolver is a .38 S&W Police Special

Pistol is an XD .45 ACP compact w/5 inch bbl

----------


## rpfreedom08

> Almost wish i had a small paramilitaryesque group of friends to chum around with.



you and me both.  Nice to see people are ready

----------


## Sharpstick

> . Almost wish i had a small paramilitaryesque group of friends to chum around with


Wishing is recognizing the value of such but taking no action to create/form such a group.

Example, I wish Ron Paul would be elected but that wish wont do near as much as voting for Paul, or spreading his message to others.

Take Action, become active, there are numbers of people out there that wish the same thing as you but until one of them takes the action to turn that wish in to reality it will remain a dream.


Thank you everybody, there are just the pictures i have hosted currently.

----------


## Dequeant

> Wishing is recognizing the value of such but taking no action to create/form such a group.


Yea, but i do however, chum around with a military group of guys...perks of being on active duty i guess.

----------


## Sharpstick

> Yea, but i do however, chum around with a military group of guys...perks of being on active duty i guess.


My comments were not to be taken as an insult, just to encourage others to take action. You happen to b in a very good position to form a group as you have trained personnel every were. I would urge you to find them with similar opinions and ideas from your area and work on a group when you are no longer active duty. You would be an asset to any group as well as your state of origin.

----------


## sidster

1st off... this is a crazy thread!  I'm impressed by the hardware you
guys have... one question I do have is whether or not you are organized
enough to last in any given "battle"?


2nd question is there a higher resolution version of this picture that I
can use for my desktop wallpaper?





>

----------


## Sharpstick

> 1st off... this is a crazy thread! I'm impressed by the hardware you
> guys have... one question I do have is whether or not you are organized
> enough to last in any given "battle"?


I Hope so, we train pretty regularly, is it enough....... I dot know.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Damn Sharpstick I thought I was lugging too much gear around.

Does your drop holster pull your pants down? I have found them to be nothing but trouble but perhaps I have a chicken leg or something that is not suitable for that kind of holster.

----------


## Sharpstick

> Damn Sharpstick I thought I was lugging too much gear around.
> 
> Does your drop holster pull your pants down? I have found them to be nothing but trouble but perhaps I have a chicken leg or something that is not suitable for that kind of holster.


The secret is raising the holster as high as possible so that it acts like a hip holster rather then a leg holster. I modify all of mine and pull them up as high as i can, then the leg strap is just to keep them from flapping around. This is why i don't use HSGI holsters as they flop around very bad, but TT modular holsters , and Safari land modified holster work well. When its all said and done the but of the hand gun is right at belt level or just below it.

----------


## TruckinMike

EDIT:

my prefered tool:

TMike

----------


## xd9fan

> 1st off... this is a crazy thread! I'm impressed by the hardware you
> guys have... one question I do have is whether or not you are organized
> enough to last in any given "battle"?


I understand the nature of your question but.......

start reading human history.  (this includes what happen if free citizens don't have the means to fight and "throw off" an oppressive govt.)

Read about wars and battles through out time where citizens fought on their land to keep it.  

Many many times....the ones with the most passion and reason to fight....win

----------


## whiskersoil

> I understand the nature of your question but.......
> 
> start reading human history.  (this includes what happen if free citizens don't have the means to fight and "throw off" an oppressive govt.)
> 
> Read about wars and battles through out time where citizens fought on their land to keep it.  
> 
> Many many times....the ones with the most passion and reason to fight....win


i hope you are right.... however, in this new age of weaponry, who knows what will happen.  Though it is somewhat encouraging that the insurgents are doing so well in Iraq.  . . though hundreds of thousands are dead.

----------


## Acala

I hope that when the going gets tough, the forces of tyranny find that the American soldier is far from willing to turn arms on his own people and, on the contrary, is more likely to join forces with the Freedom Fighters.

----------


## Brown Sapper

> I hope that when the going gets tough, the forces of tyranny find that the American soldier is far from willing to turn arms on his own people and, on the contrary, is more likely to join forces with the Freedom Fighters.


QFT  Everyone of my Army buddies said they won't draw arms against the American people especially not for something unconstitional.

----------


## Acala

"QFT Everyone of my Army buddies said they won't draw arms against the American people especially not for something unconstitional."

That, combined with the strong support the troops have shown for Ron Paul, gives me hope.  I just wish they were all home.

----------


## Dequeant

> That, combined with the strong support the troops have shown for Ron Paul, gives me hope. I just wish they were all home.


The good thing about the military is that i've noticed it tends to be inverse of the civilian population when it comes to Ron Paul.  By that I mean it tends to be the higher ranking (as in NCOs and above) that follow Ron Paul, as opposed to the younger troops.

That's good for America because in the end it will fall on the NCOs to enforce the unconstitutional orders............and i don't think the powers that be will be pleased with the results.

Which is why they have agreements with mexico and canada.......where in the event of civil strife they will bring troops from those nations to suppress our population.

I all can say is good luck to them, because they'll need it. When nothing is subtle, Americans, even the current sheeple, have a bad history of taking kindly to suppression.

----------


## Acala

I'm not too worried about either Canada or Mexico.  Neither army is going to have any real motivation to take on the kind of entrenched resistance they would face here.  Really the only army in the world that could take on an armed and angry American people is the US army itself.  And if they won't do it, then it ain't going to get done.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

believe me, no one from canada wants to suppress anything.  at least nobody i know of.  most canadians have never even seen a gun before let alone shot one.  I was in army cadets for a bit so I'm one of the few.

----------


## Conza88

Ok here's my line up.

My line up... I think you'll be impressed. 

Anyone need air support, I'm your guy.

----------


## Signzit

Saiga 12 gauge Full Auto

I want one but everyone wants my name new. 
Check it, if you haven't seen one in action, it'll shoot slugs too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUe4NWiOq5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K-heFRwuWs

aa12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fB-VROHAzY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siOEEOTjGqM&

----------


## B964

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/m...=1207419117082



RUGER MINI-14
RUGER P90 .45ACP
RUGER 10/22
ITHACA MODEL 37 
STERLINGWORTH 
HARRINGTON AND RICHARDSON TOPPER 58

Coming soon: Saiga 7.62, Ruger Mini-30 7.62

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Acala

The Hello kitty rifle is hilarious!!!!  OMG!!!!

----------


## pcosmar

> The Hello kitty rifle is hilarious!!!!  OMG!!!!


Not "Hello Kitty", that's *Kalashnikitty* .


But here is another pink one.


And another,

----------


## Cowlesy

> Saiga 12 gauge Full Auto
> 
> I want one but everyone wants my name new. 
> Check it, if you haven't seen one in action, it'll shoot slugs too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUe4NWiOq5A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K-heFRwuWs
> 
> ...



I'd pay a great sum of cash for one of those, just for the coolness factor and being able to show it off at 4th of July picnics.

----------


## Acala

Hey Folks,

Just got one of these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Sa_58-JH01.jpg

(I would post a picture of mine, but can't figure out how)

Although it looks a bit like an AK, it is completely different internally and is smaller and lighter than an AK.  It also has a far more precise fit and finish than any Ak I have ever seen.  Of course tight tolerance means less reliable in dirty conditions.  But it usually also means more accurate.  I can't say as I have not fired it yet.  This makes my fifth Czech gun but my first Czech rifle.

----------


## Acala

I actually got the semi-auto version of the vz-58, not the select fire version shown in the link I posted.  Too bad.

----------


## Lawman50

I built my fiancee an ar15... She shot mine, said she had to have one in pink, and well... who am I to tell her no?



Don't forget mags to go with your guns.  All the bullets and all the guns mean nothing without a rapid way to reload!

----------


## Gideon

> I built my fiancee an ar15... She shot mine, said she had to have one in pink, and well... who am I to tell her no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget mags to go with your guns.  All the bullets and all the guns mean nothing without a rapid way to reload!


Thanks for sharing. Do you know of any couples who first met at the shooting range?

----------


## tekrunner

> Ok here's my line up.
> 
> My line up... I think you'll be impressed. 
> 
> Anyone need air support, I'm your guy.




LOL, it looks cool but kinda $#@!ty considering that's what they have left to take over the WORLD.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

My authentic Soviet 91/30 Mosin-Nagant 7.62/54R sniper rifle. 

From my reading this type has been used during WWI, Bolshevik Revolution, WWII, Korea, and Vietnam. Has original Soviet Russia stamping, four channel bayonet. Also included was the strap, oil canister, tools, and ammo pouches...all authentic for the tidy sum of $85.00. 
Friggin taxes and fees accounted for half the total price of $125.00...nice piece of history. Thank you my fellow patriots in conviencing me to exercise my constitutional rights!

----------


## Kotin



----------


## newyearsrevolution08

edited picture

----------


## Bunkerbuilder

Hello everyone. 

I wanted to post my contribution to the thread. 

Here is the most recent DSA Fal build I have procured.

----------


## TruckinMike

My latest acquisition -- Imbel FN FAL w/DSA receiver, para rear sight, T48 fore grip, SAW pistol grip, and DSA's X-stock. --- I built it around two bolt/carriers, one thats tight (for accuracy) and the other thats middle of the road (for relentless reliability). However, I think I'm going to cut it down to 16" for CQB requirements. You never know.. Zombies may come out of the woodwork -- I need to be prepared.

----------


## Dequeant

FALs just look to european for me....  Never really liked them, though i do respect their capabilities.

----------


## TruckinMike

We almost adopted the FAL. My  hand guard is a replica of the US Army T48 guard. The US test FAL was the T48.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Ah the FAL. Say it in .308.

I now jones for a M1A.

----------


## Gideon

The D.C. Police are getting in on the action!

----------


## madengr

Other than needing a magazine, chicken-winging, and their stance sucking, I don't have anything nicer to say, other than thems some old rifles.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Last week I went to a Republican party meeting where an hour was taken up with some slide presentation about how terrorists are all going to screw our dog and kill us if we don't stay in Iraq.

They showed a picture of a destroyed building and said "This is what a First Responder sees"..

And every time the police get a load of these rifles, it's always said "these are for the first responders".

I don't know how you can handle a blown up building with an AR type rifle. Perhaps it's to finish off the survivors so they don't tell anyone about the strange presence of BATF agents hanging around right before the blast.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## voortrekker

Nice rifles!

Thanks for sharing.

But I have to ask, what good is owning these rifles if you do not know how to shoot them to effective distances?


The Appleseed Project sponsored by the Revolutionary War Veterans Association is a very, very good start.

*appleseedinfo.org*

check out the schedule on the forums, there shoots from west coast to the east coast, Illinios to Texas.

Two days worth of rifle marksmanship instruction for $70.00 cannot be beat.

Learn how to hit 20" targets at 500 yards with iron sights using mil surplus ammo.

The instruction taught works.

I know it works because after attending two shoots, I can now put 10 rounds into a 10" diameter at 400 yards.

This while using a standard M1A and military ball ammo.

The Appleseed Project is a great way to learn how to confidently shoot your rifle like our forebearers knew how AND learn about our Revolutionary War heritage. 

Yes, at every shoot there are several brief speeches given to recognize the importance of the Revolutionary War towards our freedom today.


There's a zillion gunowners in the USA, but there's unfortunately but a few Riflemen.

This Republic needs more Riflemen, not apathetic gunowners who can't shoot 50 yards, 100 yards and hope they hit the target.

Bench shooting is useless unless you are an average duffus American gunowner.



*The Appleseed Project teaches rifle marksmanship for the field*, NOT the bench BTW.



With only one round, a Rifleman can confidently hit a 20" target up to 500 yards with iron sights, better known as the "Rifleman's Quarter Mile".


As an owner of the "Rifleman's Quarter Mile", it feels good!



The Rifleman's universe is one round.

The Rifleman's pledge is to understand the history and principles on which our Republic was founded.  AND to teach others.




I hope all of you will become Riflemen.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Nice rifles!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> But I have to ask, what good is owning these rifles if you do not know how to shoot them to effective distances?
> 
> 
> The Appleseed Project sponsored by the Revolutionary War Veterans Association is a very, very good start.
> 
> ...



I can only hope I can make it to an Appleseed this year.  They sound terrific!

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

> Nice rifles!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> But I have to ask, what good is owning these rifles if you do not know how to shoot them to effective distances?
> 
> 
> The Appleseed Project sponsored by the Revolutionary War Veterans Association is a very, very good start.
> 
> ...


I will edit my post to include a  pic of one of my weapons to keep with the "pics only" posts BUT I wanted to just say thank you for posting this information up. This is right up my alley and is needed. I went straight to scope shooting and NEED to get back to basics with iron sites.

----------


## Acala

> 


Looks like an M1A

Couldn't name the camo pattern

----------


## voortrekker

> 





*M1A, Troy Industries SAS modular chassis system, magpul adjustable buttstock, Grip pod (vertical foregrip/bipod) Troy folding front and rear backup sights, and a 3.5 power Trijicon ACOG* 



The owner of this very rifle was at the April 19th, 2008 Appleseed Project shoot in Davilla, TX.

I knew I saw that rifle somewhere before.

Checked the appleseed forums and yep, the exact picture of this rifle was posted by its owner over there.

----------


## Gideon

Although technically this is a photo of a coconut cracker for another thread, the RP's rifle was used in order to add perspective.

----------


## BillyDkid

> I don't know if this is exactly what you were looking for, but it is my rifle.  Marlin 30-30 with a 3-9X40 Bushnell scope.


Oh man, I am really jealous.  I always wanted a Marlin lever action.  Someday - but I'm having trouble deciding on a caliber.  I was thinking either 30-30 or 308 or 35 or maybe one of the pistol cartridges.  I'm leaning toward a 35, though I know the 30-30 is a classic deer cartridge.

----------


## Maz2331

> I'm not too worried about either Canada or Mexico.  Neither army is going to have any real motivation to take on the kind of entrenched resistance they would face here.  Really the only army in the world that could take on an armed and angry American people is the US army itself.  And if they won't do it, then it ain't going to get done.


Mexico can't even really control their OWN territory lately.  The drug cartels are wreaking havoc all over the place down there, and actively going after top police and other government officials.

----------


## B964

Ruger Mini-14. Soon to have company, Sa M1 Garand on order, and almost enough saved up for new SA M1A.




Almost forget to add my Liberty Training Rifle, Ruger 10/22



Come join us at an Appleseed. Learn how to shoot better, learn some lost history, learn how you can help save America. Allready an expert? Learn how to teach others.
With RWVA membership and an attendence of an Appleseed shoot, you can quailify to purchase an surplus M1 from the Civilian Marksmanship Program for $500.
http://www.odcmp.com/
Don't have a rifle yet? Loaners are available if you let us know ahead of time. You can even borrow mine, and I'll throw in the ammo to!(10/22 only, I am generous but not crazy)

----------


## voortrekker

> Ruger Mini-14. Soon to have company, Sa M1 Garand on order, and almost enough saved up for new SA M1A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forget to add my Liberty Training Rifle, Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B964,

Thanks for sharing.

Glad to hear you've got a M1 and M1A on the "to get list".

Can't go wrong with either.

Both of which are SERIOUS rifles to those who know how to use them, especially for longer target distances whilst using iron sights.

Your endorsement for the Appleseed Project is spot on.

Irons at 500 yards. 

Earn it.

(BTW, It's easier than one might think!  - it's all about the knowledge and a little bit of fortitude to make it happen.)



.

----------


## JohnMeridith

This is my only rifle in FL, it is an FN ps-90, dumb down carbine version of the p90.  I would like to get a short barrel for it, but the theft stamp and barrel are as much as a nice new AK.  Sweet little rifle.  I have an eotech on it with a few extra mags, it holds 50 rds of which i have about 3k stocked up right now.  My other rifles and shotguns(all hunting guns and rifles) are at the family home in NY.  





[/quote]

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

They have the P90 in 5.56 yet?

----------


## JohnMeridith

> They have the P90 in 5.56 yet?


no but i think i read somewhere that they had a 5.7x28 ar15.  Its almost cheaper to shoot 5.7 ammo than 223 right now.  I pay 700 for a case of 2k rounds now.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> no but i think i read somewhere that they had a 5.7x28 ar15.  Its almost cheaper to shoot 5.7 ammo than 223 right now.  I pay 700 for a case of 2k rounds now.


Uh....

I hope you have seen the big reloading thread lately. 

Bet that ammo takes small rifle primers.  But why an AR in that caliber? 

Oh heck they make ARs in all calibers these days.

----------


## Gideon

> They have the P90 in 5.56 yet?


The 5.7 is 1.594 inches in overall length, while the 5.56 is 2.26 inches in overall length, requiring either a completely re-tooled gun or a different magazine design. I think the transverse box mag of the P-90 is very cool.

But then you were asking rhetorically weren't you?

----------


## voortrekker

> This is my only rifle in FL, it is an FN ps-90, dumb down carbine version of the p90.  I would like to get a short barrel for it, but the theft stamp and barrel are as much as a nice new AK.  Sweet little rifle.  I have an eotech on it with a few extra mags, it holds 50 rds of which i have about 3k stocked up right now.  My other rifles and shotguns(all hunting guns and rifles) are at the family home in NY.


[/QUOTE]



John Meridith,

The P90 is a very unique firearm.

I'd like to get one myself one day simply for a collectors piece.

If you still have it, keep the box, manual etc that came with this rifle.

The day may come that you want/need to sell it.  If you've got the original box, manual and all the other goodies that came with it when you bought it brand new, you will be able to get a higher price for it.

This stands not just for John's P90 but all firearms. always keep the original box and accessories that came with it.

This adds substantial collector value, especially for military type rifles.

Heads up all.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## B964

Picked this up last week. Just waiting for UPS to bring the ammo, and i need to get the Tech-Sights coming. Thinking about carving свобода in the stock.

----------


## ihsv

Man, I'm lovin' this thread!  I just picked up an AK WASR 10 last week.  Don't have any pics yet, but I'll see about posting one.  It's just your average looking AK, but I intend to spruce it up a bit.    Don't let this thread go by the wayside!  Provides inspiration to us all!

----------


## B964

Who would want a 60 year old, heavy, obsolete rifle like this? Me. So I got two.
This is as out of the box. 
Service grade Harrington and Richardson 1950 era caliber .30 M1 Garand rifle. 
You can get one FedEx right to your door starting at $495.00 for rack grade from the Civilian Marksmanship Program. All you need to do is to become a member of RWVA, attend an Appleseed shooting event, save your country, send in the forms and payment.

How about that! Help save your country with Appleseed and get an Garand to boot!

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Out-farking-standing!

----------


## JohnMeridith

> Man, I'm lovin' this thread!  I just picked up an AK WASR 10 last week.  Don't have any pics yet, but I'll see about posting one.  It's just your average looking AK, but I intend to spruce it up a bit.    Don't let this thread go by the wayside!  Provides inspiration to us all!


i picked up a decent wasr 10 and sar1 recently.  I bought some tapco furniture for the wasr and will have some pics of both tonight.

----------


## torchbearer

> 


My fiance wants this gun, where can i get one like it?
I carry a glock-22 .40cal and sharp shoot with a 25-06 bolt action.
Also have a 50cal musket and a couple of bows incase I wanna go rambo.

My friends and I train using airsoft rifles, they look, feel, and handle like the real deal.. and it allows us to actually practice live combat. plus saves us the expense of ammo.
We use the training fields of the local national guard.
I like the exercise. 
The only thing we are lacking is enough night vision for everyone.

----------


## B964

> My fiance wants this gun, where can i get one like it?
> I carry a glock-22 .40cal and sharp shoot with a 25-06 bolt action.
> Also have a 50cal musket and a couple of bows incase I wanna go rambo.
> 
> My friend and I train using airsoft rifles, the look, feel, and handle like the real deal.. and it allows us to actually practice live combat.
> We use the training fields of the local national guard.
> I like the exercise. 
> The only thing we are lacking is enough night vision for everyone.


I think you will need to paint one up yourself.
http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_bloomberg.html
http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_lady_amstripe.html

----------


## torchbearer

> I think you will need to paint one up yourself.
> http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_bloomberg.html


I know this may sound weird, but i'd feel guilty painting a gun pink.

----------


## B964

> I know this may sound weird, but i'd feel guilty painting a gun pink.


So would I. But it's not FOR you. Do it for your girl, then get her to an Appleseed with it and have her do it for her country.

I don't mean that how it sounds.

----------


## torchbearer

> So would I. But it's not FOR you. Do it for your girl, then get her to an Appleseed with it and have her do it for her country.
> 
> I don't mean that how it sounds.


She loves me for my glock... if you know what I mean. 
But yeah, I will definitely get her a pink gun.

----------


## torchbearer

Do they have an appleseed in Louisiana? I'm don't know much about them. (though i'm sure i should be ashamed that i don't)

----------


## B964

> She loves me for my glock... if you know what mean. 
> But yeah, I will definitely get her a pink gun.


Now thats funny!

----------


## B964

> Do they have an appleseed in Louisiana? I'm don't know much about them. (though i'm sure i should be ashamed that i don't)


Schedule:
http://appleseedinfo.org/smf/index.php?topic=1043.0

Here are ones somewhat near your area. Davilla is home range for an exellent instructors, Scout. That would be one to go to.

Davilla, TX - Aug 16-17
Yellville, AR - Aug 23-24

Heres a better idea, go to the Appleseed site, bone up on what it's all about, find a range near you and make an Appleseed happen there.

----------


## torchbearer

> Schedule:
> http://appleseedinfo.org/smf/index.php?topic=1043.0
> 
> Here are ones somewhat near your area. Davilla is home range for an exellent instructors, Scout. That would be one to go to.
> 
> Davilla, TX - Aug 16-17
> Yellville, AR - Aug 23-24
> 
> Heres a better idea, go to the Appleseed site, bone up on what it's all about, find a range near you and make an Appleseed happen there.


This is a great idea. Every citizen should be ready against tyranny, and should sharpen their second amendment right to insure freedom from tyranny.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Do they have an appleseed in Louisiana? I'm don't know much about them. (though i'm sure i should be ashamed that i don't)


None scheduled in LA that I can see as of yet (but you can always set one up yourself!) however, there are several in TX, GA, and FL.  Maybe one of them is close enough:

Davilla, TX Appleseed - Aug 16 & 17, 2008
Amarillo, TX Appleseed - Aug 23-24, 2008
Davilla, TX Appleseed - Sept 13 & 14, 2008
Hinesville, GA Appleseed - October 4 & 5, 2008
Hernando County, FL Appleseed - Oct 4 & 5, 2008
Davilla, TX Appleseed - Oct 18 & 19, 2008
El Paso, TX Appleseed - Oct 18 & 19, 2008
Myakka City, FL Appleseed - November 1 & 2, 2008
BOOT CAMP, Davilla, TX, - Nov 2 - 9, 2008
Davilla, TX Appleseed - Nov 8 & 9, 2008
Toccoa, GA Appleseed - November 8 & 9, 2008
Davilla, TX Appleseed - Dec 6 &7, 2008

----------


## JohnMeridith

the wooden stock one is an sar and the other is a wasr10.  the sar is pretty nice(as far as ak's go) and the wasr is a little better since i put some new cheap furniture on it.  I had the tasco 3x9 sitting around and will see if I can get the rifle yield some nice groupings at 100-200 meters(high hopes). i also slapped the eotech on to see how it looked and felt...i dont like it on there

----------


## SWATH

Alright, here is me and mine:

----------


## Gideon

> Alright, here is me and mine:


Given the (mandatory) suppressor, gray skies, and ugly Mercedes, I am guessing this was shot in Deutschland.

Danke schön!

----------


## B964

> Given the (mandatory) suppressor, gray skies, and ugly Mercedes, I am guessing this was shot in Deutschland.
> 
> Danke schön!


It looks like an ugly Jeep Wrangler Unlimted to me. Don't most German vehicles have fuel filler on the right? What are they building there? A SHTF bunker?

----------


## SWATH

Negative on Deutschland, it was here in America and it was really fricken hot.  That building in the background was a live fire house that I was about to enter which is why I donned the suppressor.  The walls are 18in. thick of gravel and sand.  It has an open roof so instructors can walk around on the catwalks and have a bird's eye view of your $#@!-ups as you clear the building room to room (there is one up there in the photo).

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## Gideon

I said I would see what I could dig up.

This battered, battle-rifle needs a paint job, yes?



Stay tuned...

----------


## scattass

I just got this wasr-10! I know I need to put the strap on better but I dont even like it thinking of getting a nylon one, any recommendations?

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

get a gi issue web sling






> I just got this wasr-10! I know I need to put the strap on better but I dont even like it thinking of getting a nylon one, any recommendations?

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Get that stupid home-invader protecting device off that gun!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Get that stupid home-invader protecting device off that gun!


Lulz

EDIT : Whoops, violated thread rules. Here's one of mine:

----------


## Gideon

> Lulz
> 
> Here's one of mine:


Not for a newbie.

The SA-58 is a big boy's gun, and a very effective tool in the right hands, even with a ten-round magazine. I recall a few women who like them also.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

that weapon is yours?

can you tell me a bit more about it..





> Lulz
> 
> EDIT : Whoops, violated thread rules. Here's one of mine:

----------


## Gideon

> that weapon is yours?
> 
> can you tell me a bit more about it..


Here are the specs and more photos from the vendor:


DSA SA58

----------


## Gideon

My first attempt at painting flectarn...



One need not be an intrepid of artist in order to paint a battered battle rifle!

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Remember: Black does not occur often in nature, so if your gun is black, even the barrel, it will stick out.

If you are not as artsy fartsy as Gideon, just put some of your local fauna down against your rifle and use them as your stencils!

Cheap, easy, and it works.

----------


## agentl074

Here is my ArmaLite AR-10 A2 Carbine:


RON PAUL!!!

----------


## Gideon

Not artsy, just fartsy!

----------


## agentl074

> Not artsy, just fartsy!


Right on! Looks like a FAL

----------


## madengr

Sweet!  I have two DSAs also; 21" and 16" stainless.  The first is somewhere back in this thread.

----------


## Dequeant

> Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice, and moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue.


Just thought i'd quote that to remind all the individuals criticizing the right wing of this movement.

----------


## ihsv

> Get that stupid home-invader protecting device off that gun!



Two thumbs up

----------


## Gideon

> Just thought i'd quote that to remind all the individuals criticizing the right wing of this movement.



And all this time I thought I was a lefty!

----------


## MelissaCato

AR's and Uppers. 







Halloween Barn Party Last Year  LOL

----------


## MelissaCato

New Colt. 

 

.. too many to mention.

----------


## Gideon

I especially like the headgear.



A crew with an armory is a goal to which we should all aspire.

Do you train with your tools regularly?

----------


## unreconstructed1

seems I'm a day late and a dollar short...
here's my 16 guage bolt action.


and a few Saturday night specials I own, you know, the kind that the "pro gun" NRA endorsed Republicrat candidate wants to ban?

----------


## ihsv



----------


## Gideon



----------


## anaconda

Are automatics legal? (I'm pretty ignorant about guns..) I mean, the ones where you hold down the trigger and it just keeps shooting until the magazine is empty...

also, if you want to buy a gun and learn how to use it, is there a recommended overview book that can help me decide which is best for me and what my options are?

SORRY! I was not supposed to post without a picture...my bad..

----------


## Gideon

> Are automatics legal? (I'm pretty ignorant about guns..) I mean, the ones where you hold down the trigger and it just keeps shooting until the magazine is empty...
> 
> also, if you want to buy a gun and learn how to use it, is there a recommended overview book that can help me decide which is best for me and what my options are?
> 
> SORRY! I was not supposed to post without a picture...my bad..



I recommend you back-up and read every thread in the Bearing Arms forum.

Then go to AWRM.

Then go to FalFiles.

Then go to AR-15.com

When you find a suitable rifle, then you can post a picture.

----------


## tommyzDad

> Alright, here is me and mine:


How're you liking that Magpul stock?

----------


## SWATH

I absolutely love it!  It is heavy but it really balances the rifle out, it is very easy to hold the rifle with the firing hand and keep it level without straining or torquing your wrist.  I also love the storage compartment, I have a spare bolt, a small bottle of lube, some ear plugs and I think a battery in there too.  It locks up solid as a fixed stock but with a little better cheek weld.  I've had it about a year and it's great.  The QD swivel sockets are also awesome.

----------


## tommyzDad

> ...I have a spare bolt, a small bottle of lube, some ear plugs and I think a battery in there too....


LOL. That's a lot of room ! I had to re-read that bit...you have just the bolt, not the bolt _and_ carrier. LOL.

Have your tried Vltor's stocks? I think the Enhanced one has a compartment as well, but big enough only for batts or ear plugs, firing pin(s), etc.

----------


## SWATH

Yeah just the bolt.  It fits in there perfectly.  I have not tried Vltor but one of the instructors had one and seemed to like it a lot, it didn't have the extra storage compartment though.  The only thing about those is there really hurt if you have facial hair.  The Vltor was what I was planning on going with until the UBR came to fruition.

----------


## Gideon

I can only hope that this is one of Ron Paul's Rifles.

----------


## Cap



----------


## nodope0695



----------


## Gideon

> 


Thanks for sharing!

And for those who always wanted to know the difference between a "clip" and a magazine: I count 4 clips in the picture, and one of them is loaded with 8 rounds of 30.06.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Some of these rifles are in too good of condition.

You guys need to use them more.

----------


## ihsv

> Some of these rifles are in too good of condition.
> 
> You guys need to use them more.

----------


## torchbearer

> Some of these rifles are in too good of condition.
> 
> You guys need to use them more.


Perhaps some people clean their guns after every kill.

----------


## Gideon

And all in one neat little package...

----------


## nodope0695

> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> And for those who always wanted to know the difference between a "clip" and a magazine: I count 4 clips in the picture, and one of them is loaded with 8 rounds of 30.06.


Exactly. I hate when people call a magazine a "clip". M1 Garrand might be old, but it'll pack a whollop! Imagine getting hit by a round traveling 2000 feet per second...ouch.  The one you see in my picture is a 1954 H&R M1 Garrand.

----------


## SWATH

> Exactly. I hate when people call a magazine a "clip". M1 Garrand might be old, but it'll pack a whollop! Imagine getting hit by a round traveling 2000 feet per second...ouch.  The one you see in my picture is a 1954 H&R M1 Garrand.


A 30.06 travels a lot faster than 2000 fps.

----------


## nodope0695

> A 30.06 travels a lot faster than 2000 fps.


 
Yeah, actually 2800 fps.  I was just being general.

----------


## Gideon

> Yeah, actually 2800 fps.  I was just being general.


Thank you for taking on the role of General, as I intend to remain a Private for as long as possible.

----------


## torchbearer

what is the most affordable "assualt type" weapon a civilian can get without a special permit?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

All about the 7.62 54R for my 1943 Mosin-Nagant (see page 11 of this thread).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7.62x54R

----------


## Gideon

> what is the most affordable "assualt type" weapon a civilian can get without a special permit?



How about a WarClub! Only $66.95 and Made in the USA!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> How about a WarClub! Only $66.95 and Made in the USA!


LOL

How about two foot section of large bore garden hose capped off with a hex bolt and secured in place. Then add a few steel bearings inside with nails pierced through behind those to secure the bearings. Then add your favorite type of grip. Nice thing is it can be somewhat folded.

----------


## TruckinMike

> what is the most affordable "assualt type" weapon a civilian can get without a special permit?


*EDIT:* The SKS for around $175. The SKS is top loaded with a stripper clip (10 rounds). Its more accurate than its cousin the AK47. It has a longer sight radius; especially if you order "tech-sights" rear peep  that adds 9" to the sight radius. *Its as dependable as the Ak but half the cost*.  Note: some SKS's do have magazines, but I don't like them. The  stripper clip top load is fast, simple, and cheap. The SKS is a VERY under valued weapon. Its a great buy and a great tool.



Next...

There is the Ak47 for around $350-$450. It comes with a 30 round magazine. It's a great weapon < 250 yards.



TMike

----------


## torchbearer

> An Ak47 for around $350-$450. It's a great weapon < 250 yards.
> 
> TMike


what about the SKS?

----------


## torchbearer

> How about a WarClub! Only $66.95 and Made in the USA!


Crowbar is cheaper and deadlier.

----------


## JohnMeridith

sks's are more accurate than ak's IMO

----------


## Ozwest

I own a few weapons, but my favorite would have a South American made side-by side 12 gauge shotty.

Made for drug runners.

Short on the barrel (no duck hunting) beautiful craftsmanship, and quick to re-load. Stunning piece.

----------


## Gideon

> I own a few weapons, but my favorite would have a South American made side-by side 12 gauge shotty.
> 
> Made for drug runners.
> 
> Short on the barrel (no duck hunting) beautiful craftsmanship, and quick to re-load. Stunning piece.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> 


Ok if it was not so dark I could post a picture of my 6' Bo staff. I can actually fight pretty well with that thing and it's very quiet. 

Ok that last six inches if it crushing a skull can make a racket but compared to a gun it's silent.

----------


## Wendi

Just out of curiosity - is publishing a photoblog of our weaponry a good idea?  I mean, I guess it isn't that big a deal, because all of our guns have papers and everyone knows we have it anyway, KWIM?

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> Just out of curiosity - is publishing a photoblog of our weaponry a good idea?  I mean, I guess it isn't that big a deal, because all of our guns have papers and everyone knows we have it anyway, KWIM?


Oh crap the jig is up!!!

Everybody, HIDE!!!!!!

----------


## Gideon

> Just out of curiosity - is publishing a photoblog of our weaponry a good idea?  I mean, I guess it isn't that big a deal, because all of our guns have papers and everyone knows we have it anyway, KWIM?


I'll have you know, that my WarClub complies with all Federal, State and Local laws, and all of my papers are in order.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Shweet!

----------


## Expatriate

> 


Molon Labe!!!!!!!!!!   (Come and Take Them!)

Seriously, Have any of you read this book? "Molon Labe!"
http://www.amazon.com/Molon-Labe-Bos...pr_product_top

Consider Boston's "Gun Bible" as well! 
http://www.amazon.com/Bostons-Gun-Bi...5870402&sr=8-1

----------


## SWATH

> 



The tragic irony in this pic is that the AR she is holding is a ban compliant model with the removed Flash suppressor and bayonet lug.  While extolling the virtues of resistance she has already unwittingly been neutered by compliance.  Or is it spayed?

----------


## akihabro

it use to be mine but we had to part ways lol.  unfortunately taking digital pictures of regular ones doesnt work too well

----------


## Gideon

> The tragic irony in this pic is that the AR she is holding is a ban compliant model with the removed Flash suppressor and bayonet lug.  While extolling the virtues of resistance she has already unwittingly been neutered by compliance.  Or is it spayed?


Swath,
I was engaging in a conversation yesterday which reminded me of your post...

One individual extolled the virtues of 30.06 over .308, and I asked if he thought the wild-pig downrange would know the difference.


Hey, maybe she lives in an intrusive state like California where its hard to concentrate on shooting when everyone on the range wants to bother you and ask you whether your AR is ban compliant or not (I am not exaggerating).

By the look on her eyes, she appears to be confident with that "circumcised" rifle, and I am guessing that the tool of tyranny downrange won't care much more than would have the wild pig.

Yes, I comprehend the heat signature, NVG, and suppressor impediments inherent to the circumcised barrel, but if this young lady actually owns that AR, and also understands those words on her hat, then I am in love.

Besides, If she really wants a flash hider, I am fairly certain she can get one.

I really like this picture, and even if she turns out to be a CG machination, she is my new Super Heroine: *Molon Labe Girl.*

----------


## Elegy



----------


## SWATH

> Swath,
> I was engaging in a conversation yesterday which reminded me of your post...
> 
> One individual extolled the virtues of 30.06 over .308, and I asked if he thought the wild-pig downrange would know the difference.
> 
> PIC
> 
> Hey, maybe she lives in an intrusive state like California where its hard to concentrate on shooting when everyone on the range wants to bother you and ask you whether your AR is ban compliant or not (I am not exaggerating).
> 
> ...


Understood.  I was just pointing out the comedy of it.  It does however beg the question, how likely is it that she would use a rifle to resist tyranny if she won't even refuse to comply with neutering the rifle.  Not to say that this rifle is any less potent on a battlefield but the principle of it.  She says "come and take it", well they have already taken some of it and she has let them, now they will likely take the rest and she will likely let them again.  Or maybe her line in the sand is when they come for the fire control group or the aperture sight.  Someone should photoshop an A2 birdcage and a bayonet lug just out of sheer principle.

----------


## Gideon

> Swath et al,
> 
> *Molon Labe Girl.*
> 
> ...
> Hey, maybe she lives in an intrusive state like California where its hard to concentrate on shooting when everyone on the range wants to bother you and ask you whether your AR is ban compliant or not (I am not exaggerating).
> ...


For those who live in California, and visit public shooting ranges, this truly is no exaggeration. 

On numerous occasions I have been at the range with perfectly "legal" firearms, but because someone at the range is offended by a rifle that they think is "illegal," they raise a stink, and the range master invariably shows up to scrutinize my firearms.

Any Californian who regularly shoots at a public range with what appears to be an "evil black rifle" must be prepared to spend literally one third of their range time answering inquiries. 

This firearm has a ban compliant lower with a permanently affixed 10 round mag which necesitates that the rifle be broken in half and top loaded, and yet it still freaks out the golfers with guns because it has an M-16 upper.



Due to MANY overly curious (intrusive) glances at my firearms, including this one, I now cover the Serial Numbers with tape.

I hope you can better understand why someone in California who actually wants unmolested range time would circumsize their barrel in order to be "compliant."

----------


## Expatriate

> This firearm has a ban compliant lower with a permanently affixed 10 round mag which necesitates that the rifle be broken in half and top loaded,


Seriously? AR's have to have permanently affixed mags  You're joking, right? I mean, that's worse than Canada. We are restricted to 5-round mags in Ontario, but at least they're removable! I heard of the pump-action AK before, is that so it can have a removable mag since it's not semi-auto?

Wow. I always thought you could own non-neutered semi-autos everywhere in the US but NY and Chicago. I mean, they're already neutered enough by removing the full-auto feature, right?

Is the un-removable mag supposed make it impossible to commit crimes with or something?

----------


## ihsv

> For those who live in California, and visit public shooting ranges, this truly is no exaggeration. 
> 
> On numerous occasions I have been at the range with perfectly "legal" firearms, but because someone at the range is offended by a rifle that they think is "illegal," they raise a stink, and the range master invariably shows up to scrutinize my firearms.
> 
> Any Californian who regularly shoots at a public range with what appears to be an "evil black rifle" must be prepared to spend literally one third of their range time answering inquiries. 
> 
> This firearm has a ban compliant lower with a permanently affixed 10 round mag which necesitates that the rifle be broken in half and top loaded, and yet it still freaks out the golfers with guns because it has an M-16 upper.
> 
> Due to MANY overly curious (intrusive) glances at my firearms, including this one, I now cover the Serial Numbers with tape.
> ...


Dude, I feel for you.  I understand that you can't just "pack up and move", but I couldn't live in a state like that.  

I'm from Kentucky, and my brother and I went to Knobb Creek Gun Range (famous for the machine-gun shoot) today for some practice.  Aside from basic common-sense safety rules, the only standing rule is you can't shoot at anything made of glass (there are a few others, but are based on common sense).  You can fire anything in your arsenal, including a cannon or machine gun if you have one.  And, you can shoot AT anything you want.  Want to throw a propane tank out there and chew it up?  Go for it.  The freedom is awesome, and no one bothers you with digging questions.  Lots of drooling and jealousy, but no bow-to-the-government-burr-up-the-a$$ shooters to bother you.

Again, like I said, I understand moving isn't always an option.

----------


## ghengis86

l to r: stevens/savage arms .22lr (+1,000 rounds), remington 870 12 ga. (+200 slugs and 100 bird shot (assorted)), mossberg 12. ga (grandpas)

springfield armory, XD .40, subcompact (always with me) +500rds
To fill out my collection, I'm researching the type of AR15 currently and will make the purchase before christmas.  this assortment should cover about 95% of all situations requiring a firearm

----------


## agentl074

> Seriously? AR's have to have permanently affixed mags  You're joking, right? I mean, that's worse than Canada. We are restricted to 5-round mags in Ontario, but at least they're removable! I heard of the pump-action AK before, is that so it can have a removable mag since it's not semi-auto?
> 
> Wow. I always thought you could own non-neutered semi-autos everywhere in the US but NY and Chicago. I mean, they're already neutered enough by removing the full-auto feature, right?
> 
> Is the un-removable mag supposed make it impossible to commit crimes with or something?


Its all about making sure that the public arm does not stand a chance .... What they do not realize is how many weapons there are already which are not neutered - even quite a few pre 1986 class weapons 

They want to turn our Country into a Socialist regime. Our founding fathers gave us the authority to POLICE the Government. 

They are attacking our 2nd Amendment because that is what gives us the power to regulate.

----------


## Pericles

If I was trapped behind enemy lines in Kalifornia, I would be tempted to go with an M-1 Garand. DCM is selling .30-06 for less than 5.56mm is going for these days.

----------


## agentl074

> If I was trapped behind enemy lines in Kalifornia, I would be tempted to go with an M-1 Garand. DCM is selling .30-06 for less than 5.56mm is going for these days.


The good ole Garand is a mighty boomstick

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

The magistrate of Kalifornia might someday regret making long-range riflemen out of what would have been yank-n-crank fools.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Question: what do you guys use all that camo gear and automatic weapons for?  You just go around shooting haystacks or what's the deal?

I plan on ending my gun ownership at home self defense (handgun) and hunting

just curious

----------


## ihsv

> Question: what do you guys use all that camo gear and automatic weapons for?  You just go around shooting haystacks or what's the deal?
> 
> I plan on ending my gun ownership at home self defense (handgun) and hunting
> 
> just curious


Automatic weapons?  There're very few of us here who are blessed to have such things.   Most, if not all, of the "scary looking black rifles" you see in this thread are semi-automatics.  Each shot requires one pull of the trigger.   No different than many hunting rifles, aside from the looks and a few other incidentals (such as magazine capacity).

As for the "cammo stuff", each person has his own reasons.  One reason is because it's fun.    There are many other reasons, such as homeland security (militia), survival training in the event that our social order deteriorates, or in the case of a  natural (Katrina) or man-made disaster, etc.   Those who have firearms and know how to use them are less likely to become prey from looters and other threatening personages.

----------


## Gideon

> Question: what do you guys use all that camo gear and automatic weapons for?  You just go around shooting haystacks or what's the deal?
> 
> I plan on ending my gun ownership at home self defense (handgun) and hunting
> 
> just curious


Dearest friends,

I will preface my response by quoting, IMO, the quintessential practical, pacifist, libertarian-founder, Thomas Paine:

*I would gladly lay aside the use of arms and settle matters by negotiation, but unless the whole will, the matter ends, and I take up my rifle, and thank God that He has put it within my grasp.*

Like Mr. Paine, regardless of my religious belief system, values, pursuits and goals, I expect only one thing from my fellow citizens:

Polite, and respectful behavior, even in the course of passionate argument.

True to libertarian form, so long as my life does not negatively effect your life, live and let live.

The problem arises once my perimeter is breached (and truly it has been).

My privacy, my personal property, my personal space and activities; so long as they do not physically impede the liberties of others, are mine and mine alone.

I will share my wealth with whom I wish to share (Obama's brownies come to mind).

I will engage in conversation with those I wish to engage, and I will trade only with those with whom I have a trust relationship. I will use my own money, be it gold, silver or any other barter implement which I wish to offer.

Unfortunately, as has been alluded above, I have been greatly offended by those who wish to loot, impoverish and otherwise enslave me, and I have prepared accordingly to defend myself and my family, should that need arise.

I do not wish to kill, but I know how to kill, and if engaged, I intend to survive any onslought initiated by a criminal element, regardless of whether they are an alphabet agency, organized criminal element, or crazed (I almost said lunatic)psychopath.

My ability to kill does not necessarily dictate my willingness to kill, but when the need arises, make no mistake that I will do my best to complete the mission, and if necessary, I will kill.

In answer to the original question:

The purpose of camoflage is to either remain undetected, and/or effect the element of surprise (and thus tactical superiority), and no, I have never fired at a haystack; only wild pigs.

----------


## Pericles

> Dearest friends,
> 
> I will preface my response by quoting, IMO, the quintessential practical, pacifist, libertarian-founder, Thomas Paine:
> 
> *I would gladly lay aside the use of arms and settle matters by negotiation, but unless the whole will, the matter ends, and I take up my rifle, and thank God that He has put it within my grasp.*
> 
> Like Mr. Paine, regardless of my religious belief system, values, pursuits and goals, I expect only one thing from my fellow citizens:
> 
> Polite, and respectful behavior, even in the course of passionate argument.
> ...


Precisely this with one addition. To be well trained and proficient in the use of arms is the duty of a citizen.

----------


## ihsv

I completely agree with Gideon and Pericles.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Question: what do you guys use all that camo gear and automatic weapons for?  You just go around shooting haystacks or what's the deal?
> 
> I plan on ending my gun ownership at home self defense (handgun) and hunting
> 
> just curious





> A well regulated militia *being necessary to the security of a free State*, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


The founders did not put in the second amendment so people could hunt.

----------


## agentl074

> The tragic irony in this pic is that the AR she is holding is a ban compliant model with the removed Flash suppressor and bayonet lug.  While extolling the virtues of resistance she has already unwittingly been neutered by compliance.  Or is it spayed?


She's cute lol - the girl too

----------


## Toureg89

from top - bottom

friend's DPMS m4-style rifle 

my romy wasr-10

friend's Sig 556 

friend's Bushy xm-15

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

> from top - bottom
> 
> friend's DPMS m4-style rifle 
> 
> my romy wasr-10
> 
> friend's Sig 556 
> 
> friend's Bushy xm-15


this makes me $#@!ing hate living in california right now.

----------


## Toureg89

come on over to Florida. 

it aint the most libertarian state, but it beats commifornia. 

and all my friends (the ones who own the rifles, atleast) are either libertarian, or libertarian leaning republicans, btw.

----------


## ihsv

> from top - bottom
> 
> friend's DPMS m4-style rifle 
> 
> my romy wasr-10
> 
> friend's Sig 556 
> 
> friend's Bushy xm-15


How do you like the verticle foregrip on your wasr?

----------


## Dave39168

> Question: what do you guys use all that camo gear and automatic weapons for?  You just go around shooting haystacks or what's the deal?
> 
> I plan on ending my gun ownership at home self defense (handgun) and hunting
> 
> just curious


You don't plan on using the 2nd amendment as intended? Thomas Jefferson spells out the original intention very clearly:

The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government.-Thomas Jefferson

----------


## Toureg89

> How do you like the verticle foregrip on your wasr?


i like it. the thing i really like about my rifle is the folding stock. 

i keeps my rifle in my drawer, next to my my check book and some CDs. 




> You don't plan on using the 2nd amendment as intended? Thomas Jefferson spells out the original intention very clearly:
> 
> The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government.-Thomas Jefferson


lol. this person plans on keeping the gov. in line using a couple of handguns and hunting rifles. LAWL.

----------


## Expatriate

> i like it. the thing i really like about my rifle is the folding stock. 
> 
> i keeps my rifle in my drawer, next to my my check book and some CDs. 
> 
> lol. this person plans on keeping the gov. in line using a couple of handguns and hunting rifles. LAWL.


Well, if every Jew, Gypsy and homosexual in Germany in the 1930's had a couple of handguns or rifles laying around maybe some stormtroopers would have gotten shot. There was a reason they weren't allowed to own weapons.

Still, I agree, it would be pretty damn hopeless trying to fight the military our tax dollars pay for with the puny weapons they are nice enough to still let us have. America doesn't even measure up to Iraq where every goat farmer has a full-auto AK and RPG-7s are easier to get than air conditioners.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Gideon



----------


## Ron Paul Vermont

THis is a truly awesome thread. I manage to read through the whole thing and I have to say that Ron Paulers own some pretty awesome guns.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Gideon

She has one of those cool Cavalry Arms composite lowers which raised the ire of BATFE, apparently for not looking "evil" enough.

----------


## asimplegirl

Oh, ya'll are askin' for it.  Here goes.

----------


## Gideon

Black goes with everything.

----------


## asimplegirl

it does.  ain't she pretty?

----------


## Merk

From awhile back.  I'm running a different AR now.

----------


## CurtisLow

> *You cannot invade mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind each blade of grass* -Admiral Yamamoto 1941


...

----------


## Gideon

Surely someone has purchased a new gun worty of sharing?

Don't make me go out and buy yet another rifle!



Got ammo?

----------


## Toureg89

^i have a springy trp operator. but i currently dont own a camera, so its going to be a while for pics. i think i can work something out by this saturday. 

and this time, ill include my small cache of ammo, and my G19, and the new scope for my ak.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Get that stupid home-invader protecting device off that gun!


those stupid things are mandatory in Canada 

I have a .22 rifle, and it's far too lame to post in this thread.

I'm going to buy an M14 real soon.

----------


## asimplegirl

> Originally Posted by Wendi  View Post
> Just out of curiosity - is publishing a photoblog of our weaponry a good idea? I mean, I guess it isn't that big a deal, because all of our guns have papers and everyone knows we have it anyway, KWIM?


My guns have no papers.. don't need them either.. that's legal here.

----------


## Toureg89

^lol, no gov. agency has any record of any firearms i currently own.

----------


## tommyzDad

> I have a .22 rifle, and it's far too lame to post in this thread.


Post it, Rifleman!!! Show us your boom stick! Your extension of your will to be free!

----------


## tommyzDad

> From awhile back.  I'm running a different AR now.


Hey, Merk. Silly question, but how well does it run without the compensator. I'm guessing in your initial use of it, you had to work to adjust for the recoil/ muzzle leap?

----------


## SWATH



----------


## B964



----------


## torchbearer

this thread always makes me happy.
like a family album.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Jordan

Its nice to see so many well armed people willing, able, and ready to take on any repressive government.  Its threads like these that make me feel safe.

----------


## ihsv

One of these days, if I ever get around to it, I'll post mine.

----------


## Merk

> Hey, Merk. Silly question, but how well does it run without the compensator. I'm guessing in your initial use of it, you had to work to adjust for the recoil/ muzzle leap?


The 5.56 isn't hard to control recoil-wise even with that clintonista-ban upper on it.  A proper shoulder and cheek weld keeps it under control.  Now my .45-70 on the other hand.... 

I'm running a flat-top dissy upper with a flash-hider on it now.  I'll try and get a photo at some point.

I've been getting some good practice the last few weeks with the irons calling up some coyotes that have been getting a little too brave around my property.  I have small kids and winter has made the coyotes hungry and bold.

While I realize the benefits of optics I like to KISS and have confidence in my abilities with open sites.

----------


## ramallamamama

Aloha all. 

Found my way here via Prison Planet then Obamaforum (RIP). Great community you have here, I hope to contribute... 

Krebs Saiga conversion 7.62 x 39 EOtech 552

----------


## ItsTime

Who wants to buy me one?

----------


## ghengis86

> Aloha all. 
> 
> Found my way here via Prison Planet then Obamaforum (RIP). Great community you have here, I hope to contribute... 
> 
> Krebs Saiga conversion 7.62 x 39 EOtech 552


Nice rifle and welcome!

----------


## ramallamamama

Thanks.

----------


## Kotin

> Aloha all. 
> 
> Found my way here via Prison Planet then Obamaforum (RIP). Great community you have here, I hope to contribute... 
> 
> Krebs Saiga conversion 7.62 x 39 EOtech 552


sweet one..


where in maui are you from?? I have been to Lahaina dozens of times.. great place.

----------


## ramallamamama

...

----------


## ramallamamama

Hi Kotin

I live in the rain forest on the way to Hana.

Now would be a good time to visit Lahaina, hotel bookings are down 60%. It's a frigging ghost town.

----------


## ihsv

Welcome to the boards, ramallamamama.  You're screen name is a mouthful!  

Nice looking weapon!

----------


## cthulhufan

Here's the PSL and Remmington 700 30-06.  Need a pistol of some sort and a good Mossberg 500 and we'll be set for now.  Have lots and lots of 7.62x54r 148 grain Russian surplus but the 30-06 is kind of a bitch to pick up locally these days.  Need a good .22lr to take to the Appleseed shoot this year too.

Anyway, there's the current battery, it is what it is.

Terrible, pic I know, but whatever.

----------


## Kotin

> Hi Kotin
> 
> I live in the rain forest on the way to Hana.
> 
> Now would be a good time to visit Lahaina, hotel bookings are down 60%. It's a frigging ghost town.


yeah when I am down there I practically live at Flemming and Baldwin beach..


the mountains are great though.. we always go in January..

----------


## ramallamamama

> Welcome to the boards, ramallamamama.  You're screen name is a mouthful!  
> 
> Nice looking weapon!


The nick is easy, it's rama-llama-mama.  

Thanks!

----------


## ramallamamama

> yeah when I am down there I practically live at Flemming and Baldwin beach..
> 
> the mountains are great though.. we always go in January..


Hehe, I often go down there to fish for papio. 

I think things will be very different next January. I'll keep you posted.

----------


## Kotin

> Hehe, I often go down there to fish for papio. 
> 
> I think things will be very different next January. I'll keep you posted.


cool man

----------


## Gideon

> Here's the PSL and Remmington 700 30-06.  Need a pistol of some sort and a good Mossberg 500 and we'll be set for now.  Have lots and lots of 7.62x54r 148 grain Russian surplus but the 30-06 is kind of a bitch to pick up locally these days.  Need a good .22lr to take to the Appleseed shoot this year too.
> 
> Anyway, there's the current battery, it is what it is.
> 
> Terrible, pic I know, but whatever.


Compared to all of the posts with no photo, yours is a winner!

I visited the ammo section of the local FacadeMart yesterday, and although their selection was weak at best, they did have plenty of .06

----------


## Toureg89

ok, get your napkins ready 


and here's an evil rifle peacefully resting nex to innocent, angelic kittens 

my 1911 is better than your 911

----------


## Gideon



----------


## ghengis86

'exhibit g your honor; photos of the defendants weapons cache as posted on anti-government interwebs. '

I oftent think about this as I post pictures and statements, on this forum in general, and this thread in particular.  It would no doubt be easy for the feebs to paint one of us a gun toting, anti-government anarchists.  Then I think, 'wow, that's the best compliment i could ever receive!'  I think i'll take some more pics tonight!

----------


## Chosen

> 'exhibit g your honor; photos of the defendants weapons cache as posted on anti-government interwebs. '
> 
> I oftent think about this as I post pictures and statements, on this forum in general, and this thread in particular.  It would no doubt be easy for the feebs to paint one of us a gun toting, anti-government anarchists.  Then I think, 'wow, that's the best compliment i could ever receive!'  I think i'll take some more pics tonight!


Imagine this scenario:

Your honor, the defendant is not present and I am recommending he be tried in absentia. Attempts to apprehend him on "possession of a banned assault weapon and failure to relinquish firearms" charges resulted in the elimination of our entire swat team and half of the sheriffs department. Our chief of police is dead and officers are afraid to go on patrol as they are being hunted down like animals. The defendant seems to have a highly trained team which has stated in public decree _they have been pushed too far across the line_ in relations to having their liberties trampled upon.

That would be weird huh.

----------


## ihsv

> Imagine this scenario:
> 
> Your honor, the defendant is not present and I am recommending he be tried in absentia. Attempts to apprehend him on "possession of a banned assault weapon and failure to relinquish firearms" charges resulted in the elimination of our entire swat team and half of the sheriffs department. Our chief of police is dead and officers are afraid to go on patrol as they are being hunted down like animals. The defendant seems to have a highly trained team which has stated in public decree _they have been pushed too far across the line_ in relations to having their liberties trampled upon.
> 
> That would be weird huh.


You forgot the parts about "homegrown terrorists", "extremists", "neo-nazis", "white supremacists", "paramilitary", etc.  But other than that, yeah... weird.

----------


## Chosen

> You forgot the parts about "homegrown terrorists", "extremists", "neo-nazis", "white supremacists", "paramilitary", etc.  But other than that, yeah... weird.


I am fairly sure that would have been blurted out with the news report.

----------


## ghengis86

> Imagine this scenario:
> 
> Your honor, the defendant is not present and I am recommending he be tried in absentia. Attempts to apprehend him on "possession of a banned assault weapon and failure to relinquish firearms" charges resulted in the elimination of our entire swat team and half of the sheriffs department. Our chief of police is dead and officers are afraid to go on patrol as they are being hunted down like animals. The defendant seems to have a highly trained team which has stated in public decree _they have been pushed too far across the line_ in relations to having their liberties trampled upon.
> 
> That would be weird huh.


yes, very weird indeed...

----------


## ihsv

//

----------


## Chosen

Is that MK262 in the white boxes? I can't tell.

----------


## Dequeant

> yes, very weird indeed...


That's a puuuurdy XD sub-compact.  Really oughtta dump the 20 inch barrel on the AR and go with a shorty upper if you're going to have better "reach out and touch them" rifles at your disposal.  Also, you have a very nice collection there.....I think a Saiga12 with a 30rnd drum would fit in nicely.

----------


## ghengis86

> Is that MK262 in the white boxes? I can't tell.


two types, both Prvi: M855 (62 gr) and M193 (55gr).  got it from wideners.com

edit; missing are a few bricks of .22lr, a couple boxes of buckshot and a couple boxes of bird shot.

----------


## ghengis86

> That's a puuuurdy XD sub-compact.  *Really oughtta dump the 20 inch barrel on the AR and go with a shorty upper if you're going to have better "reach out and touch them" rifles at your disposal.*  Also, you have a very nice collection there.....I think a Saiga12 with a 30rnd drum would fit in nicely.


please explain a bit more on the above; not sure what you mean

thanks for the compliments; i want to dump the savage .22lr for a 10/22 and the old mossberg for another 870 or maybe mossberg 500.  although after i finish the 'how to build an ar-15' thread, i think i'll be set for a while buying new stuff (at least that's what the wife says as far as spending more FRN's; we'll see)

----------


## Chosen

> please explain a bit more on the above; not sure what you mean
> 
> thanks for the compliments; i want to dump the savage .22lr for a 10/22 and the old mossberg for another 870 or maybe mossberg 500.  although after i finish the 'how to build an ar-15' thread, i think i'll be set for a while buying new stuff (at least that's what the wife says as far as spending more FRN's; we'll see)


You do know that the alternative caliber AR "thing" will emerge soon enough. And you will find yourself with a .450, .458 or .50.

----------


## sdczen

> You do know that the alternative caliber AR "thing" will emerge soon enough. And you will find yourself with a .450, .458 or .50.


I might be wedging myself in here, however, can you explain this?  AR with a .450, .458 or .50?

----------


## Chosen

> I might be wedging myself in here, however, can you explain this?  AR with a .450, .458 or .50?


There are many different caliber upper receivers for an AR which work with the standard lower receiver.

The Bushmaster .450
The SOCOM .458 
The Beowulf .50

There are many other calibers for an AR. Two other really popular calibers which fit on the standard lower are 6.5 grendel and 6.8 spc. 

Not just 5.56.

----------


## ghengis86

> There are many different caliber upper receivers for an AR which work with the standard lower receiver.
> 
> The Bushmaster .450
> The SOCOM .458 
> The Beowulf .50
> 
> There are many other calibers for an AR. Two other really popular calibers which fit on the standard lower are 6.5 grendel and 6.8 spc. 
> 
> Not just 5.56.


Yeah, i think i have GAD (gun acquisition disorder).  I want the 6.8spc upper.  And the .450 bushmaster.  And a .50 BMG (big mutherfucking gun).  i think i need help...deciding which to get first.

----------


## Minarchy4Sale

> Yeah, i think i have GAD (gun acquisition disorder).  I want the 6.8spc upper.  And the .450 bushmaster.  And a .50 BMG (big mutherfucking gun).  i think i need help...deciding which to get first.


Well, hell, dont feel bad about it, so long as you have a genuine need for each platform.  Does a carpenter feel bad about his hammer collection?

My comprehensive wishlist follows.  I may never get around to buying them all, but that doesnt mean I dont have a need for them 

2 5.56 for sheer availability.  one folding pack gun, 1 20" iron sighted hybrid AR

1 AR in 6.5 Grendel or 6.8 SPC for flat trajectory distance and way better stopping power

1 AR in .50BEO, .450 or .458SOCOM for close up loving, punching through obstacles, and watching foes fly away like they were on a bungee.

1 AR in 7.62x51 for long range stomp stomp and also large scale availability.

2 M1A1s in 7.62x51, one for close in, one for long distance.

1 AR in 7.62x39 for commie stockpiles

1 Barrett .50BMG for cracking engine blocks from 1.5 miles

A bolt 30.06 for shooting up bubbas hunting ammo stash

A bolt .375H&H for Grizzzlaahs

A black powder cartridge 45/70 for when society breaks down and I run out of ammo or powder, and have to make my own

An old school rifled musket for if the SHTF ever gets so bad that my cartridges are all worn out, and I have to cast my own friggin bullets. 

Thats a fairly comprehensive list, and if I ever manage to acquire all those, Ill stop there, but then there is handguns and shottys.

----------


## Pericles

Don't forget smoothbore musket for when you have to use small stones as ammunition.

----------


## Minarchy4Sale

> Don't forget smoothbore musket for when you have to use small stones as ammunition.


holy crap.  I guess at that point we are back to fighting like Scots.  

get as close to enemy as possible without him knowing it, then
1. run towards the enemy madly
2. discharge the musket, on the run
3. discharge the pistol, on the run
4. pull broadsword or axe (and targe)
hack meat till you are dead or everyone else on the other side is.

----------


## Minarchy4Sale

> Don't forget smoothbore musket for when you have to use small stones as ammunition.


$#@!.  I also left out the .22lr liberty training rifle and .22lr suppressed rifle.  damnit.

How many long guns are we up to now?

----------


## ghengis86

> $#@!.  I also left out the .22lr liberty training rifle and .22lr suppressed rifle.  damnit.
> 
> How many long guns are we up to now?


not nearly enough

----------


## Minarchy4Sale

> not nearly enough


I think I could stop at 20, if they are the RIGHT 20.  Then 20 or so hanguns and 4-5 shotguns.

Unless I get into gunsmithing...then Im screwed.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> A bolt 30.06 for shooting up bubbas hunting ammo stash


M1 Garand Semiauto  One of the finest implements of war ever devised by man.

----------


## JoshLowry

Pictures people!

----------


## Pericles

> Pictures people!


You don't like my avatar? Smoothbore on top, then rifled musket, then '03 Springfield, then AR. Do I have to post pictures of pistols and ammunition, too?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Note the brass behind the slide-lock indicating one in the mag...

----------


## JohnMeridith

> Note the brass behind the slide-lock indicating one in the mag...


one in the mag? what about chambered?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> one in the mag? what about chambered?


There' an indicator on TOP for that one.

----------


## JoshLowry

> You don't like my avatar? Smoothbore on top, then rifled musket, then '03 Springfield, then AR. Do I have to post pictures of pistols and ammunition, too?


I do like it.  

The more guns pics the better.

----------


## Gideon

> The more guns pics the better.





You can expect no arguments from me!

----------


## ghengis86

here's my 'finished' build from this thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=177376
I still need optics and a flash hider, but its functional.

----------


## Gideon

> here's my 'finished' build from this thread:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=177376
> I still need optics and a flash hider, but its functional.


If you put an orange flash hider, it would look just like a toy!

----------


## ryanduff

> here's my 'finished' build from this thread:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=177376
> I still need optics and a flash hider, but its functional.


Hey, at this stage in the game, functional is all that matters. I have a hand gun and shotgun and they're functional. I wished I had more stuff, but its getting harder and harder to find. If somebody comes through my door, I still have "functionality" I can use.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

How about Ron Paul rifles in tactical formation?

----------


## ryanduff

Dupe

----------


## Pericles

Current construction project - Vietnam style A1



Awaiting receiver from a company that specializes in mil-spec A1 AR receivers.

----------


## Pericles

This thread needs to be bumped.

1000 rounds per rifle is good, but 2500 rounds is better.



Did I mention that I like Walthers?



If your weapon was designed by John Browning, add 2 points, otherwise, subtract 1 point.

----------


## ramallamamama



----------


## ghengis86

> 


Sweet bread maker!

----------


## ramallamamama

> Sweet bread maker!


Thanks! Here's another...

----------


## JohnMeridith

> Thanks! Here's another...


hahah, i could take that same picture, carpet and all.  I had to look at it twice

----------


## ryanduff

> hahah, i could take that same picture, carpet and all.  I had to look at it twice


ramallamamama: secure your house! JohnMeridith has been in there!

----------


## LittleLightShining

This is just the kind of stuff that ties us in with the miac report. Have guns? Fine. Call them Ron Paul Rifles and post pictures of yourself with them? Not so much.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Remember:

You cannot carry all of the ammo. I know people who tried and some of them had to be carried out of the field. 

The ammo should be carefully dispered around the AO in "battle loads".


Yes a few people thousands of rounds is nice, but if everybody just had a few hundred but could make every one of them count that would be nicer. Only a force backed by fiat money and income through coercion can "yank and crank" and blow off a lot of ammo without discretion. If you have 5000 rounds you might carry up to 1000 of them at once, but perhaps you should give 300 of them to someone who has none, AFTER they get their Rifleman patch from Appleseed and thus shown they know how to make every round count. 

That's what we call "force multiplication". One man with a large cache of ammo who cannot shoot well is just a lot of ammo to be lost or left useless. Learn how to use yours, and learn to share it with the condition that those with whome you share it learn how to use it.

----------


## VUK

My XD-40


My new, plain-Jane 10/63. Will probably get some K-Var furniture and an optic. Any recommendations?

----------


## Gideon

Repeat!

----------


## Gideon

> hahah, i could take that same picture, carpet and all.  I had to look at it twice


Make that 3 of us, assuming it is a P-226 in .40/.357

----------


## phill4paul

> This is just the kind of stuff that ties us in with the miac report. Have guns? Fine. Call them Ron Paul Rifles and post pictures of yourself with them? Not so much.


  I knew it was only a matter of time before this would come up in this thread. LLS there is nothing ILLEGAL with owning weapons. 

  The trouble with the MIAC report would be the attempt to link legal gun ownership with terrorists.

  Should we quit carrying copies of the Constitution so we are not linked that way also?

----------


## B964

My CMP Garand with scout scope set up. Weaver lever lock rings allow it to pop off in seconds if I need to use the iron sights.

----------


## ghengis86

> My CMP Garand with scout scope set up. Weaver lever lock rings allow it to pop off in seconds if I need to use the iron sights.


beautiful

----------


## devil21

Tragic boating accident.

----------


## pcosmar

*Dang*
Lots to drool over. I hope you all fully appreciate what you have.

I would be tickled to own a rusty single shot .22.

2nd amendment infringed/violated.

----------


## Merk

> This is just the kind of stuff that ties us in with the miac report. Have guns? Fine. Call them Ron Paul Rifles and post pictures of yourself with them? Not so much.


Sounds like you have been brainwashed by the anti-gun folks and believe the propaganda of the MIAC report.

Owning and carrying weapons is enshrined in the constitution.  Owning and carrying weapons is recommended by the founders.

Supporting political candidates and parties is guaranteed by the constitution.

Owning and carrying guns while supporting political candidates is an ok thing and was expected behavior by the founders.

If thoughts of that make you cringe then you should read into why the founders put the 2a in the Constitution.  It isn't for duck hunting, it is for protection from tyranical government... You know, the kind that demonizes innocent groups through vague associations and profiling via slick propaganda and disinformation and through that places them in danger of physical harm or incarceration?

A typical Ron Paul event will have citizens within arm's reach of Dr. Paul carrying openly and concealed.  Does he look concerned?  He probably feels well protected.

----------


## ihsv

> sounds like you have been brainwashed by the anti-gun folks and believe the propaganda of the miac report.
> 
> Owning and carrying weapons is enshrined in the constitution.  Owning and carrying weapons is recommended by the founders.
> 
> Supporting political candidates and parties is guaranteed by the constitution.
> 
> Owning and carrying guns while supporting political candidates is an ok thing and was expected behavior by the founders.
> 
> If thoughts of that make you cringe then you should read into why the founders put the 2a in the constitution.  It isn't for duck hunting, it is for protection from tyranical government... You know, the kind that demonizes innocent groups through vague associations and profiling via slick propaganda and disinformation and through that places them in danger of physical harm or incarceration?
> ...


+1776

----------


## ihsv

> This is just the kind of stuff that ties us in with the miac report. Have guns? Fine. Call them Ron Paul Rifles and post pictures of yourself with them? Not so much.


The day we become afraid of government "reports" to the point where we hide our guns and shut our mouths (so as not to give them more "ammunition" against is), is the day liberty dies.  Yielding to intimidation does not advance the cause of freedom.

Government "reports" such as the one in Missouri should inspire more posts (aka pictures of ourselves... armed) on this thread.

----------


## Merk

My constant companion as a BUG or for those occasions where it simply cannot be known I am carrying and the XD has to stay in the car safe.

The KelTec P32.

----------


## Call Me V

Hi

----------


## ramallamamama

> ramallamamama: secure your house! JohnMeridith has been in there!


Any friend of Ron's is a friend of mine.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## AZ Libertarian

After an hour perusing everyone's fine Liberty Teeth in this year-long thread (may it never die!), I would be remiss if I were to not add the following photo:


That is me with my PRE-BAN AR15SP1 that I bought in 1979 when I got out of the Army, with 100-round drum and bayonet affixed!  The note on the buttstock says "This rifle - like Ron Paul - IS NOT FOR SALE!"  The picture was taken at a Crossroads of the West Gunshow in Phoenix in September of 2007 when we were campaigning for Ron Paul. All firearms pictured on the table belong to me, and I still have them all to this day - and plenty of ammo for each one.  Why?  To fullfill my responsibilities to my God, myself, my Family, and my Country - to safeguard them from ALL ENEMIES - FOREIGN AND DOMESTIC.  And guess what?  The gubment were the ones who trained me as an EXPERT!  Idn't dat nice?

For those worrying about being profiled from these posts - not only am I NOT afraid of being branded, invaded, or being 'put on a list', I held an ENTAC-type Secret Security Clearance when in the Army, and they have every bit of information about me in lots of files, and we both know it.  There's the rub.  Look at this one site:

http://www.meetup.com/Ron-Paul-and-h...LUTION/photos/

Literally THOUSANDS of photos of my actions for the last few years of attempting to do 'the right thing, for the right reasons'.  All NON-VIOLENTLY!  I have possessed ALL of these firearms the whole time and never did one thing bad or wrong or threatening to anyone the whole time!  I AM NOT A TERRORIST, I AM THE TERRORISED! 

Profiling works both ways! 

LISTEN EVERYONE!  I don't care if you have to go hungry for a few days - MAKE SACRIFICES and purchase a firearm and ammunition AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and if you don't know how to use it GET WITH THE PROGRAM and get the information you NEED to be able to defend yourself and/or your loved ones.  These words may save your LIFE someday!

Ed Vallejo, Organizer
Phoenix Right to Bear Arms Meetup Group
http://beararms.meetup.com/97/

----------


## Madcat455

Saiga .410:


My Chinese AK I just got back today from the Gunsmith, being redone:


Mosin Nagant 1942.. 



For any ATF ppl watching, that keg is empty.. been empty... I was NOT mixing alcohol with firearms

----------


## ghengis86

where do you guys get your synthetic stocks for the mosin?

----------


## Madcat455

> where do you guys get your synthetic stocks for the mosin?


http://www.combathunting.com/product...05&product=207

cheap, and pretty quick.  took about a week to get.

I had to use a dremel and cut mine for the factory scope provision.  other than that.. VERY NICE product, drop in with no mods if you don't have a sniper.

----------


## Gideon

> My Chinese AK I just got back today from the Gunsmith, being redone:
> 
> 
> 
> For any ATF ppl watching, that keg is empty.. been empty... I was NOT mixing alcohol with firearms



With the notable exception of an empty beer keg, that looks remarkably like my living room!

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

If it was empty then it would certainly be your living room.

----------


## Madcat455

LOL.. in my bachelor days, that most certainly would've been my living room.  

Got another one, this one should scare the begeezus out of all the anti-gun nuts...




Child with a gun.. OMG.. it's amazing that NOBODY died that day!!!!!!!!

AK's still a bit too big for her tho Maybe in 1 or 2 yrs. she'll graduate to it.

----------


## ghengis86

> LOL.. in my bachelor days, that most certainly would've been my living room.  
> 
> Got another one, this one should scare the begeezus out of all the anti-gun nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child with a gun.. OMG.. it's amazing that NOBODY died that day!!!!!!!!
> 
> AK's still a bit too big for her tho Maybe in 1 or 2 yrs. she'll graduate to it.


ok, i'll be the $#@! here.

i know its just a posed pic, but she really shouldn't have her finger on the trigger unless she's ready to fire.  and if she is, she'd porbably want to hear the music at prom in a few years, so maybe some ear protection (maybe she's got plugs in, can't tell).  and i bet she's got eyes like a hawk, so to keep them like that, some cheap safety glasses from wal-mart would do the trick.  

sorry to be 'that guy'.  i think all young kids should know how to handle and shoot rifles safely.  I think you're doing a great job introducing your daughter to wonderful world of firearms.  i'm not trying to force you to do anything here; its your life, so do as you please.  just some things to consider.
[ /rant]

i agree that the anti-gunners will $#@! their pants when they see a young person, other than someone in africa, holding an evil assault weapon (sic), with a giant banana clip; you mean to tell me nobody died that day?  also, you should put a bayonet on it to really make it extra-evil.

----------


## Madcat455

No such thing as being an $#@! when it comes to gun safety!!  

Yeah.. just a posed pic.

mag's empty, and the bolt is blocked open.  Safety first.  


I'm literally just starting to train her with guns.. her first shot will be with my .22 next week at the range.

She knows about the finger on the trigger rule.. but I wanted the pic. as if she was ready to shoot.  I'll be too busy at the range, with her and live ammo.. to worry about taking a pic.

She's not shooting the AK for a couple of years.  She's just too small for it.

----------


## ghengis86

> *No such thing as being an $#@! when it comes to gun safety!! * 
> Yeah.. just a posed pic.
> 
> mag's empty, and the bolt is blocked open.  Safety first.  
> 
> 
> I'm literally just starting to train her with guns.. *her first shot will be with my .22 next week at the range.*
> She knows about the finger on the trigger rule.. but I wanted the pic. as if she was ready to shoot.  I'll be too busy at the range, with her and live ammo.. to worry about taking a pic.
> 
> *She's not shooting the AK for a couple of years.  She's just too small for it.*


thanks; i was mildly expecting some sort of "f-you" response, but I guess I should have known better that people here a upstanding, knowledgable, courteous and basically unlike 95% of the rest of the world.

the .22 is the best gun to start anyone with IMHO.  it's what I started with and what my daughter will first shoot.  It's a great trainer too, and with ammo costs so high, cheap to shoot.  

i don't think she's too small for the AK.  after she's comfortable with the .22 or a shotgun, and she's seen you shoot the AK, see if she wants to try it with one round.  if an 8 year old in africa can handle them, i'm sure she has the ability.  

Keep up the good work of passing knowledge to future generations!

----------


## Gideon

I once saw four guys "fixing" an Airsoft FAL within thirty meters of a major freeway.



No one paid any attention because the rifle had an orange flash suppressor...

----------


## scattass

> I once saw four guys "fixing" an Airsoft FAL within thirty meters of a major freeway.
> 
> 
> 
> No one paid any attention because the rifle had an orange flash suppressor...


wow that's awesome and really ingenious but also dangerous. I'm going to get something powder coated soon

----------


## akihabro

"Liberty"
Glock 21 SF (.45 Auto)
This is the closest thing I have to a rifle.  Currently too broke to afford the rifle I want.

----------


## xd9fan

I understand the to broke to get the rifle you want thing.....BUT IMHO every legal american citizen should have a rifle.....and a 22lr or 17hmr rifle is a great low start to riflehood.

Love your G21...I have a 3rdGen G21 love it.   For some reason I like G21 platform for 45acp's  but in 9mm I like the xd platform.  all about diversity!!

----------


## akihabro

> I understand the to broke to get the rifle you want thing.....BUT IMHO every legal american citizen should have a rifle.....and a 22lr or 17hmr rifle is a great low start to riflehood.
> 
> Love your G21...I have a 3rdGen G21 love it.   For some reason I like G21 platform for 45acp's  but in 9mm I like the xd platform.  all about diversity!!


I agree.  Guns only shoot so far.

----------


## Chosen

A piece of advice. Take down your gun picks!

This forum isn't what you think it is...

You will see starting next month.

----------


## STRATIOTES



----------


## LiveToWin

Personal BB vulcan

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Oh great. 

Strat got that genie out of the bottle and I will probably have to carry the damned thing.

If there are any wishes left, wish for a mule or something.

----------


## ..PAUL4PRES..

> 


I saw one of those at Knob Creek last weekend. Its a $#@!ing beast.

----------


## Merk

> 


Oh man Strat... I asked you not to post any pics of my CCW.

Well since you did, anyone out there recommend a nice discrete IWB holster for it?

----------


## LiveToWin

You all know that thing is a BB gun, right? 

As in, it shoots BB's, not bullets. Lol.



He didnt change the name of the pictures file, so I search the file name and found that same picture on a french forum about airsoft.

----------


## pcosmar

> You all know that thing is a BB gun, right? 
> 
> As in, it shoots BB's, not bullets. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt change the name of the pictures file, so I search the file name and found that same picture on a french forum about airsoft.


That cause the real ones are way too Pricey. I believe I read that there are only 11 with transfer titles.
Sad. 

The real thang.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/182858/mini_gun/

----------


## Pericles

> A piece of advice. Take down your gun picks!
> 
> This forum isn't what you think it is...
> 
> You will see starting next month.


Well, I will just have to hunker down and put on this ....

----------


## cheapseats

> A piece of advice. Take down your gun picks!
> 
> This forum isn't what you think it is...
> 
> You will see starting next month.


Bully, thy other name is Coward.






> 






> Well, I will just have to hunker down and put on this ....


Meetings of Alcoholics Anonymous are routinely begun with a call out to newcomers to identify themselves, “not to embarrass you, but in order to get to know you better.”  How horrifying is THAT?  Only a drunk coulda come up with it.

Forget name, rank and serial number.  Give us age/height/weight, self-sufficiency status and eligibility/availability.

Baby Boom SWF seeks Spiritual Warrior, will post notice in Freedom Living. ;-)

----------


## STRATIOTES

Government is out to get me ?

Tell them I will be right here !

----------


## cheapseats

> Government is out to get me ?
> 
> Tell them I will be right here !


I have observed that my government – for all its machinating, scheming, contriving,  manipulating and lying, is almost unfailingly without a solid Plan B.  I have observed that many of my countrymen are prone to wailing and nashing their teeth, impotent against a dastardly Plan A and immobilized from initiating a populist Plan B.

I’m a Plan B kinda gal.

In the not altogether unlikely event that no big, strong Man’s Man replies to my Personal Notice -- I am rumored to be annoying and it's kinda true, I'm like a Conscience -- might I take emotional refuge in the fanciful notion that if this damsel in distress and American citizen will live quietly and type loudly whilst hugging sovereign Washington State’s Pacific Coast, that Bad Guys will have to get through Strat to get to me?  Within Reason, of course.

A simple AFFIRMATIVE or NEGATIVE will do. ;-)

----------


## STRATIOTES

This is in the second photo.




You never know just what you find in the woods around here.

----------


## pcosmar

> Im a Plan B kinda gal.
> 
> In the not altogether unlikely event that no big, strong Mans Man replies to my Personal Notice -- I am rumored to be annoying and it's kinda true, I'm like a Conscience -- might I take emotional refuge in the fanciful notion that if this damsel in distress and American citizen will live quietly and type loudly whilst hugging sovereign Washington States Pacific Coast, that Bad Guys will have to get through Strat to get to me?  Within Reason, of course.
> 
> A simple AFFIRMATIVE or NEGATIVE will do. ;-)


I always have a plan B. and generally a plan C and D, after that I make it up as I go.
Sorry to say , My wife won't allow me to take a 2nd wife.
Keeps saying something about "her mother didn't name her Sharron".

----------


## Ozwest

STRATOIDES,

Great pics.

Power to ya!

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

> 


Holy $#@!in $#@!, Man! I choose your side when SHTF.

----------


## Ozwest

Blood Oath!

Guess you'll mow down the trees in front of you along with every other critter.

I'd want to know the password... Before proceeding. Haha

----------


## cthulhufan

> Holy $#@!in $#@!, Man! I choose your side when SHTF.


Yeah, if you're stout enough to wield that hardware.  

I like the philosophy of placing as much distance between me and an aggressor as possible while hitting accurately.  600 meters sounds nice.

But, uh, yeah, that's a nice piece of demoralizing hardware right there.  Jesus, I don't want to be on the wrong end of that.

----------


## Ozwest

God damn! I'm by-passing LAX and sky-diving into your encampment just to check out your missile defense system.

I don't fancy my chances...

----------


## cheapseats

> In the not altogether unlikely event that no big, strong Mans Man replies to my Personal Notice -- I am rumored to be annoying and it's kinda true, I'm like a Conscience -- might I take emotional refuge in the fanciful notion that if this damsel in distress and American citizen will live quietly and type loudly whilst hugging sovereign Washington States Pacific Coast, that Bad Guys will have to get through Strat to get to me?  Within Reason, of course.
> 
> A simple AFFIRMATIVE or NEGATIVE will do. ;-)






> This is in the second photo.


STRATIOTES, man of few words and much honor, bless you.  I'll take that as AFFIRMATIVE.  If I'm wrong, be a gentleman and let me APPEAR to be right -- the Surveillance People will be so CONFUSED. ;-)

I super appreciate it.  Girlie stuff to follow in Freedom Living.

Peace and grace.

----------


## cheapseats

> I always have a plan B. and generally a plan C and D, after that I make it up as I go.


Plan, prepare, improvise.  Hurry up and wait.  Man plans, God laughs.  It leaves me slack-jawed when people have one hunky-dory plan that turns on absolutely everything going exactly according to plan.  That makes zero sense to me.  Like someone explaining a late arrival, in Los Angeles, by saying they didn't allow for traffic.





> Sorry to say , My wife won't allow me to take a 2nd wife.
> Keeps saying something about "her mother didn't name her Sharron".


I am sorry and not sorry.  You flatter me, and good on your wife.  Good on YOU.

Ladies, take note.  Real Men DO defer to "their"women in some matters.  Naturally.  Partners would naturally play to one another's strengths.

I KNEW there was something I liked about you.

----------


## cheapseats

> Blood Oath!


Anyone care to enlighten, or would you then have to shoot us?

----------


## cheapseats

> God damn! I'm by-passing LAX...
> 
> I don't fancy my chances...


Bypassing LAX?

Fancy chances?

----------


## Ozwest

> Anyone care to enlighten, or would you then have to shoot us?


I wouldn't shoot you.

If you barged onto my property in Australia...

You might need fresh undies.

----------


## Ozwest

> Bypassing LAX?
> 
> Fancy chances?


Los Angeles Airport.

And...

No I wouldn't arrive un-announced.

Can I clear up anything else for you?

----------


## cheapseats

> I wouldn't shoot you.


So far, so good.





> If you barged onto my property in Australia...


I am practically KNOWN for not barging onto other people's property.

I couldn't recall whether it was Australia or New Zealand.  

Expatriate?





> You might need fresh undies.


I went to Catholic schools through eighth grade.  We were taught that we should ALWAYS wear fresh underwear . . . in case we were in a car accident.

----------


## cheapseats

> Los Angeles Airport.


I am over-familiar with the airport code for the city in which I have lived this past quarter-century.  I draw your attention to BYPASSING.





> And...
> 
> No I wouldn't arrive un-announced.


Doubly glad to hear it.  I'm not too keen on people arriving unannounced, or on them leaving without notice.  Also, it would be really creepy if you knew where I lived.





> Can I clear up anything else for you?


Yep, in Freedom Living.  This is only tangentially related to Bearing Arms, and I surely don't want to piss off the Bearing Arms crowd any more than I already have.  

Wait til I run a Sadie Hawkins Appleseed Rifle Shoot up the ol' flagpole.

----------


## Ozwest

> So far, so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am practically KNOWN for not barging onto other people's property.
> 
> I couldn't recall whether it was Australia or New Zealand.  
> 
> ...


I don't care what you think. I camped in the Grand Tetons for 3 months.

Those pics reminded of Wyoming

If you visit me in Australia don't mind the slip knot around your ankle as we're headed through the breakers.

Purely for safety reasons.

----------


## cheapseats

> I don't care what you think.


I'm thinking THAT could be a problem.






> Purely for safety reasons.


The nuns said something about "safety first," too.

Breakers?

----------


## ryanduff

> I went to Catholic schools through eighth grade.  We were taught that we should ALWAYS wear fresh underwear . . . in case we were in a car accident.


This topic went downhill fast!

----------


## Ozwest

Must make a note: Donate to the Convent.

Those Nuns are undervalued.

----------


## cheapseats

> This topic went downhill fast!


A Catholic specialty.

----------


## cheapseats

> Must make a note: Donate to the Convent.
> 
> Those Nuns are undervalued.


I'll take that as a compliment, but please don't.

Catholic No More, Sayeth I.  Haven't darkened a door since His Infallibility declined to take a hard line on priestly pedophelia.  I'm BOYCOTTING the Catholic Church.

Some of the stuff is INGRAINED, though.  Bill Maher once said that Catholicism is like mercury in your teeth -- they drilled it INTO your head, you gotta drill it back out.

How'm I doin'?

----------


## Ozwest

> I'll take that as a compliment, but please don't.
> 
> Catholic No More, Sayeth I.  Haven't darkened a door since His Infallibility declined to take a hard line on priestly pedophelia.  I'm BOYCOTTING the Catholic Church.
> 
> Some of the stuff is INGRAINED, though.  Bill Maher once said that Catholicism is like mercury in your teeth -- they drilled it INTO your head, you gotta drill it back out.
> 
> How'm I doin'?


It's like lying in bed reading a Playboy, and your girlfriend is turning the pages...

----------


## cheapseats

> How'm I doin'?





> It's like lying in bed reading a Playboy, and your girlfriend is turning the pages...



No sense in bein' anything but up front, eh?  That notion is SO not workin' for me.

Brings THIS back to mind:





> I don't care what you think.





> I'm thinking THAT could be a problem.

----------


## Ozwest

This is churlish.

I would rather be your friend.

----------


## cheapseats

> This is churlish.
> 
> I would rather be your friend.


Churlish?  THAT'S a word you don't hear everyday.  Like SKULK.

Friends are good.  I'm tryin' to find My People.  Would I like or love Australia, do you think?

----------


## Ozwest

> Churlish?  THAT'S a word you don't hear everyday.  Like SKULK.
> 
> Friends are good.  I'm tryin' to find My People.  Would I like or love Australia, do you think?


Are you afraid of water?

----------


## cheapseats

> Are you afraid of water?


I have respect for water.  Depending the amount or depth or population or atmosphere of water, the respect can be tinged with anxiety.  Weather permitting, I could go the infused-not-to-say-overcome-by old fashioned FEAR route. 

I am terrified by my government.

Water is always necessary, often pleasurable and usually benign.

Not so, my government.

Question:  If the $#@! were to truly hit the fan -- Enemies Domestic vs. Patriots (Extreme Super Bowl) -- would you come back to fight, or root from Australia?

Peace.

----------


## STRATIOTES

Rifle photo thread

should look something like this.

----------


## cheapseats

> Rifle photo thread
> 
> should look something like this.


Pretty as a picture, I love a man in a uniform.

But I am terrified of other men in other uniforms.

Single women being terrified of the government, it not being safe for women to travel America's highways alone . . . what could BE more pertinent to BEARING ARMS?

The arms and the mindset are far more consequential than the photos, I know you agree.  I will however, because I DO respect you, confine girl-talk to other venues.

But all y'all stand advised that Single Women are THE voting bloc to court in the country.  Separately from that, it's the principle of the thing.  We are AT WAR with a country that holds its women to be inferior.  Who stands with American women?  In particular, who protects oh-so-vulnerable Single American Women?  We are COMMANDED to look out for the least among us, as well you know.   

THOSE men will be the next Action Heroes, I know from whence I speak.

You can tell a lot about a country by the way its men treat "their" women.

Peace and grace.

----------


## RideTheDirt

> you can tell a lot about a country by the way its men treat "their" women.


qft

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> You all know that thing is a BB gun, right? 
> 
> As in, it shoots BB's, not bullets. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt change the name of the pictures file, so I search the file name and found that same picture on a french forum about airsoft.



...then what are the BRASS CARTRIDGES in the feed system?  BB holders?  LMFAO!

----------


## Pericles

> Rifle photo thread
> 
> should look something like this.


I think it is time for the TA-50 layout, which may give some readers a helpful guide.



You need a rifle, ammunition, and the tools needed to keep it operating. For AR guys, this means the usual combat load of 210 rounds ready to go.

You need to carry magazines, some water, a sharp instrument, some stuff to help patch a hole that might get put into you, a way to help find your way about, and maybe a sidearm with ammunition. I still like the LCE system, while Molle gear is the latest fashion rage. 

I believe in the helmet - they might get you, but make them work for it. It also makes a handy camp stool and has other uses.

Some folks find the pistol to be optional - the active military only issue one individual weapon per person.

Next is the field jacket with liner, 2 sets of BDUs, and gore-tex wet weather parka and trousers. You might want to choose a fashion style to distinguish you and your friends from those who are not.  The BDU is no longer worn by the US Army, and multi-cam or digi-cam look too much like the People's Liberation Army for my taste. Also there is a US Militia tradition of wearing a slighly different color than the Regular Army. In the War of 1812, militia wore a blueish gray, while regulars wore dark blue. In the Mexican War, many militia wore the old steel gray 1821 model uniform, while the regulars wore the light blue model 1832 uniform. In the War Between the States, Confederates tried to use the blueish-gray of the militia of 1812, while the New York Grays and many other militias- wore gray. In each of those wars, the militia resented being issued regular army uniforms as the war progressed. Finally, in the Spanish American War, militia wore blue while the regulars wore khaki. Being one uniform style behind the regulars is a long tradition in the US.

Back at the top, the bottles of small arms lubricant and cleaner and rags do not fit in the buttstock, so are carried in the pack to the right.

A couple of watertight containers are useful for matches and the emergency TP stash and such.

Next down is the E-tool and carrier, which I attach to the pack - as I tend to go with the school of thoght that if I have the time to dig, I have the pack with me.

Next down is a map case, which in Army parlance was known as the "*** bag" because it made a handy means of carrying not only maps, but I used it for gloves, flashlight, and on occaision, grenades.

The importance of good boots need not be detailed here.

Last column starts with the pack, next is the sleeping bag, although a shelter half and blanket are a good alternative.

Next down is the personal care kit for toothbrush, toothpaste, razor and blades.

To the right are 3 MREs (Meals Rejected by Ethopians) as an emergency ration supply, and there is an extra set of boot laces somewhere in the picture.

Last item is body armor - not as heavy as one might think, when considering the weight of all of the stuff put together with ammunition. Again, it is my intention not to go easy.

The other advantage to the BDU pattern is that all of the gear can be had in that style, and non coordinated camoflauge looks so tacky. Who says guys don't pay attention to such things?

----------


## Gideon

This stuff fell out of my duffle.



I'm obviously not well organized like Pericles.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

I have only enough equipment to fight with. 

Survival is another topic.

----------


## Ignostic?

Got a new Taurus .44 magnum and figured I'd share. Don't mess with little Ben Franklin.

----------


## Pennsylvania

> Got a new Taurus .44 magnum and figured I'd share. Don't mess with little Ben Franklin.


How does it shoot?

----------


## Ignostic?

> How does it shoot?


Haven't got a chance to try it out yet. I'll have to get back to you about that. Hopefully soon.

----------


## Tokyosmash

> Got a new Taurus .44 magnum and figured I'd share. Don't mess with little Ben Franklin.


Looks like a nice gun, Taurus builds a pretty good product for a reasonable price.

----------


## Ozwest

.44's give you the best rush when shooting.

Although...

I haven't shot a Desert Eagle.

----------


## Ignostic?

It seems to shoot good. I can't say much for accuracy because I was mostly just trying to get used to the kick rather than hit a target. It has a good kick to it, but the muzzle flip isn't that bad due to the ported barrel. It makes my hand a little sore but it doesn't really feel like it's going to get away. I felt comfortable firing off six quick shots in double action.  Feels very commanding. When it's in my hands I can't help but think that this is what God must feel like when he holds a gun.

----------


## LATruth

> 


<3  <3   <3  :d

----------


## acptulsa

45 year old, .45 caliber muzzle loading caplock rifle.  Made by my father.

May I present Mom's gun:

----------


## silverhawks

> 45 year old, .45 caliber muzzle loading caplock rifle.  Made by my father.
> 
> May I present Mom's gun:


That is one beautiful piece of craftsmanship; your family must be really proud of that  The carving of the stock is fantastic.

----------


## acptulsa

> That is one beautiful piece of craftsmanship; your family must be really proud of that  The carving of the stock is fantastic.




There's a reason she's so prominently displayed!  And locked down...

But for my respect for her privacy, I'd post the photo of my mom with it when it was new--and the life-sized squirrel target.  She used that very rifle to pluck the eye out of it.  Can't guarantee it, but I expect that was done at the group's usual range of 100 yards.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> How does it shoot?



Is that a Thomas Jefferson doll?

----------


## Ignostic?

> Is that a Thomas Jefferson doll?


Ben Franklin. He talks, too. 47 different quotes. They make a Thomas Jefferson also, but it seems to be sold out everywhere. 


I hope nobody took my last comment too seriously.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ben Franklin. He talks, too. 47 different quotes. They make a Thomas Jefferson also, but it seems to be sold out everywhere. 
> 
> 
> I hope nobody took my last comment too seriously.


LOL I didn't take the comment too seriously; but I did wonder for a minute there if you maybe took your handgun a little too seriously.

----------


## cheapseats

> I think it is time for the TA-50 layout, which may give some readers a helpful guide.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a rifle, ammunition, and the tools needed to keep it operating. For AR guys, this means the usual combat load of 210 rounds ready to go.
> 
> You need to carry magazines, some water, a sharp instrument, some stuff to help patch a hole that might get put into you, a way to help find your way about, and maybe a sidearm with ammunition. I still like the LCE system, while Molle gear is the latest fashion rage. 
> 
> I believe in the helmet - they might get you, but make them work for it. It also makes a handy camp stool and has other uses.
> ...


And well men SHOULD care about matched camouflage, eh?  It must conceded that mismatched camouflage is not camouflage at all, but rather closer to the WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU WEARING end of the Discretion scale.

Beyond being easier on the eyes, matched-but-not-too-matched speaks to giving a $#@!, don’t you think?  

To MY way of thinking, allowing that differences of opinion are what make horse races, persnickety doesn’t wear well on a man and anal-retentive-slash-obsessive-compulsive is a pain in the ass irrespective of gender.  Still, it seems to me that there IS a manly amount of attention and care that is rightly paid to aesthetics.  Art, architecture, music, literature, CULTURE . . . beautiful creations of all sorts lie on this trajectory.  

Man does not live by survival alone.

I surely do appreciate your taking the time to lay out the impressive-one-might-say-flabbergasting array of gear that constitutes BASIC and delineate each item’s specifications so thoroughly, but I am obliged to draw your attention to the word FLABBERGASTING.  How much does it all WEIGH?  Does it come with a matched-but-not-too-matched camouflage cart, or will the basic green wheelbarrow of suburban chore acclaim pass muster?

See, I’m pretty sure that my highest and best use isn’t going to be as a foot soldier.  Don’t get me wrong, I’m willing to die – not EAGER, mind, willing – but it’s simply too effing late in the game to start bobbing and weaving through hill and dale.  Scampering across open field in rapid zig-zag motions?  Not happening, even WITHOUT the gear.  

Surely the Resistance has other positions open?  My father served in the Army during the Korean War.  In a manner of speaking.  While another man in my family’s sphere earned two purple hearts, a Congressional Medal of Honor and a lifetime of emotional torment in Korea, my father earned his certification as an accountant on a base in San Jose, California.  I remember he still had his Army boots when we were little – wore them hunting before Hunting Gear became Big Business.  I’ll grant that he might COULD have carried the load you propose, but my points are A.) he didn’t and B.) I can’t.

For the politically aspirant -- not implying that you are, rather, I take you NOT to be -- I would also mention C.) FIFTY-THREE MILLION single American women is a lotta lotta votes.

----------


## cheapseats

> This stuff fell out of my duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obviously not well organized like Pericles.


I have heard more than one unusually accomplished person assert that a clean desk is the sign of a cluttered mind.

----------


## cheapseats

> I have only enough equipment to fight with. 
> 
> Survival is another topic.







> Rifle photo thread
> 
> should look something like this.

----------


## Gideon

Still room for a few more mags...

----------


## devil21

Thread needs more ammo pics.

----------


## Pericles

> And well men SHOULD care about matched camouflage, eh?  It must conceded that mismatched camouflage is not camouflage at all, but rather closer to the WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU WEARING end of the Discretion scale.
> 
> Beyond being easier on the eyes, matched-but-not-too-matched speaks to giving a $#@!, don’t you think?  
> 
> To MY way of thinking, allowing that differences of opinion are what make horse races, persnickety doesn’t wear well on a man and anal-retentive-slash-obsessive-compulsive is a pain in the ass irrespective of gender.  Still, it seems to me that there IS a manly amount of attention and care that is rightly paid to aesthetics.  Art, architecture, music, literature, CULTURE . . . beautiful creations of all sorts lie on this trajectory.  
> 
> Man does not live by survival alone.
> 
> I surely do appreciate your taking the time to lay out the impressive-one-might-say-flabbergasting array of gear that constitutes BASIC and delineate each item’s specifications so thoroughly, but I am obliged to draw your attention to the word FLABBERGASTING.  How much does it all WEIGH?  Does it come with a matched-but-not-too-matched camouflage cart, or will the basic green wheelbarrow of suburban chore acclaim pass muster?
> ...


Figure rifle and ammunition coming in at around 16 pounds, with the pistol and load bearing gear loaded at another 15 or so. Add the helmet and body armor to get to almost 50 pounds in this configuration - a good set of level 4 armor would be about 25 pounds in my size. Add in the stuff in the rucksack and it easily tops 85 pounds, but short of 100. Body armor and rucksacks usually do not play nice with each other, so I try to wear one and carry the other.

I hated that stupid "Army of One" slogan because even I have to get some sleep sometime, so I have a duffle bag of stuff to help out a few patriots to help me out.



As you can see - some load bearing gear, helmets, armor and weapons. I consider using the A1s for a home defense weapon and was going to build an M4 style "pink rifle" for the GF. Which brings me to my concept of support roles for the guys out manning the defensive screen.

There is a need for some guys, either a bit gimpy or long in the tooth, no longer capable of fighting it out in the field physically. They can make the supply run to and from base to the guys on an operation. 

I really don't like the idea of having women in the fighting units, beyond the obvious, the upper body strength to carry this crap around is not there, and what kind of society sends its women out to fight?

Women can play a key role at the operations base gathering supplies, managing inventory, allocating resources, and maintaining communications. Those that want to be part of the fight can wear the uniform and be treated as combatants while performing these vital tasks, and those that wish to be civilain can do those things not strictly of a military character as permitted under the laws and customs of war - acquiring supplies that have both civil and military uses (food, fuel, shelter).

----------


## Jack Parsons

My AR-15 Build



Magpul UBR, MIAD, Pmag, and XTM rail covers
POF Gen II lower filled with DPMS parts, KNS pins
Vltor MUR-1 upper, AO Tactical BCG, PRI gas buster handle
Millett DMS-1 in LaRue mount
Troy/LaRue BUIS
LaRue 10" quad rail
Surefire 6P in LaRue mount
Sabre Defense M4 barrel
Combination of Surefire and Ergo ladder covers
Yankee Hill QD flash hider
Tango Down VFG
Harris bi-pod

----------


## SWATH

> My AR-15 Build


Wow, we have a very similar rifle setup, at first glance I actually thought it was mine for a second.

----------


## devil21

tragic boating accident

----------


## Jack Parsons

> Wow, we have a very similar rifle setup, at first glance I actually thought it was mine for a second.


right on, how do you like the stock?

----------


## SWATH

> right on, how do you like the stock?


I love it.  It is heavy, but in the right place I guess.  It balances far better than the standard M4 collapsible but it certainly weighs the whole rifle down.  It's a trade off, but worth it for me.

----------


## UnReconstructed

lol @ the flak jacket... might as well build you a vest out of a sponge

that thing has never saved anyone and is only good for doing PT in... or fold it to rest your head on while you're waiting for the plane.

----------


## cheapseats

> Figure rifle and ammunition coming in at around 16 pounds, with the pistol and load bearing gear loaded at another 15 or so. Add the helmet and body armor to get to almost 50 pounds in this configuration - a good set of level 4 armor would be about 25 pounds in my size. Add in the stuff in the rucksack and it easily tops 85 pounds, but short of 100. Body armor and rucksacks usually do not play nice with each other, so I try to wear one and carry the other.


I'll take that as an ixnay on camouflaged carts with hydraulic lifts.






> I hated that stupid "Army of One" slogan because even I have to get some sleep sometime, so I have a duffle bag of stuff to help out a few patriots to help me out.


I console myself about not having a stash of stuff for guardian angels to protect me while I sleep by remembering that I don't have a stash of stuff to protect me while I'm awake.  My last night of full and normal sleep was October 13, 2005. 











> As you can see - some load bearing gear, helmets, armor and weapons. I consider using the A1s for a home defense weapon and was going to build an M4 style "pink rifle" for the GF. Which brings me to my concept of support roles for the guys out manning the defensive screen.


I do NOT mean to offend, definitely, you are one of the posters for whom I have greatest regard.  Rather, to avoid reproach for not posting photos AND to emphasize a different point, I will suggest that nothing sez "Your services will never be required" like pink camouflage and pink guns.

















Nuthin' for nuthin' but, if push ever DOES come to shove, a sortie would have to occur in a Victoria's Secret or Disney store for pink camouflage to constitute camouflage.

At least we've clarified that you're taken -- I can't believe I'm the only female who wondered. 






> There is a need for some guys, either a bit gimpy or long in the tooth, no longer capable of fighting it out in the field physically. They can make the supply run to and from base to the guys on an operation.


I can console myself about your unavailability by assuming you to be too young for me anyway.  Having turned 53 this month and having a hitch in my giddy-up, courtesy a couple surgeons who oversold and underperformed surgery, I respectfully suggest that "a bit gimpy" and "long in the tooth" are not the best descriptive choices for citizens who are constrained to supporting roles.

Where, I ask, would y'all be without supplies?  New Hampshire during a full-out blockade, that's where you'd be.






> I really don't like the idea of having women in the fighting units, beyond the obvious, the upper body strength to carry this crap around is not there...


Agreed.  The misguided fight for women to go into combat ranks right up there with Army Of One.

I am thinking of an adorable waitress and VETERAN who served us lunch at a sports bar in Georgia.  She was determined to avoid the college debt with which her siblings were saddled, ergo the "Service."  Alas, after training and a "great time" in Germany, when it was time to deploy to Iraq, it was determined that she could not carry the load.  Lo and behold, the training had compromised her back enough for an Honorable Discharge.  Hence the waitressing job for "spending money," while she attends classes on whatever G.I. bill.






> ...and what kind of society sends its women out to fight?


Spoken by a man who is perhaps sufficiently chivalrous that he is unaware that others do not share his nobility?  I have observed that tendency among principled men -- notably, attributing to others virtues of their own.  It is a mistake.

What kind of a society takes a she-was-asking-for-it attitude to violence perpetrated upon American women who wander America alone or after dark?

What kind of a society pretty much blows off the new trend of simply killing inconvenient wives and girlfriends?

What kind of a society brooks a Senate who, in 2008, still votes NO! NOT YET EQUAL PAY FOR WOMEN!?  Many of whom are single and who, being with no man and lower earnings, are simply left to fend for themselves?

What kind of a society makes media spectacles of mass school murders that feature weaponry (and dead guys as well as dead girls), while letting go unchecked a procession of female college co-eds who have been snatched off ostensibly safe sidewalks and brutally murdered?  Can you imagine being THOSE parents?  You think you've finally MADE IT, really DONE IT -- raised an intellectually inquisitive person who is sufficiently accomplished and promising that they have been accepted into a university -- you think you're GOLD, and then you get the ever-so-sorry-but-your-daughter-was-murdered call?






> Women can play a key role at the operations base gathering supplies, managing inventory, allocating resources, and maintaining communications. Those that want to be part of the fight can wear the uniform and be treated as combatants while performing these vital tasks, and those that wish to be civilain can do those things not strictly of a military character as permitted under the laws and customs of war - acquiring supplies that have both civil and military uses (food, fuel, shelter).


Alrighty then, now I am and I am NOT getting somewhere.

Shall the Bit Gimpy and the Long In The Tooth guess about the supplies and where to deliver them?  In a movie, this is where I'd say "take me to your leader" but then I remember that the Resistance is leaderless.

Again with respect, this bit-gimpy-and-long-in-the-tooth Resistor suggests that lack of leadership is a premier problem.

----------


## B964

My service grade CMP M1 Carbine made it after only 6 months. the ammo has not show up yet. Not as nice as the service grade Garands I got last year, but it will do.

----------


## Pericles

> I'll take that as an ixnay on camouflaged carts with hydraulic lifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I console myself about not having a stash of stuff for guardian angels to protect me while I sleep by remembering that I don't have a stash of stuff to protect me while I'm awake.  My last night of full and normal sleep was October 13, 2005. 
> 
> 
> ...


By "pink rifle" I was going in this direction - 

but without hanging extra crap on my GF's rifle. She liked pink and black as a combination, so it was a perfect fit - especially if Magpul ever got back to making pink magazines.

Actually, the assumption that I am taken is not correct - the GF died, and that was that.

I post stiff like this for deterrence value:



By indicating capabilities, the message is being sent that a cost can be imposed on abrogating freedom, and if one assumes I have similarly situated friends, the cost hopefully becomes too high, and even CS gas is not an effective inhibitor, and other chemicals can be detected, although their use would probably highly annoy my neighbors.

Finally, the gimp remark was GI humor (one of my friends who was with the Marines in Vietnam has a bit of trouble with a knee and some reminders of a few holes that got punched into him, but refuses to park in "gimp spaces").

One of my exercises has been to calculate the tonnage of supplies required to keep a family or a small size unit operational for one to two years. It is more than you can carry on your back and more than can be moved in a small truck. Thus I am of the school of thought that requires a non inconsequential base camp, that should be well fortified, and is as a secure place as is possible under the circumstances. The non combatants would be growing crops and maintaining the camp - packaging supplies for delivery out to the operational groups. Others are convinced they can operate without that degree of infrastructure. 

I'd rather not find out which of the two is correct, but I prepare for the worst as best I can.

----------


## cheapseats

> By "pink rifle" I was going in this direction - 
> 
> but without hanging extra crap on my GF's rifle. She liked pink and black as a combination, so it was a perfect fit - especially if Magpul ever got back to making pink magazines.
> 
> Actually, the assumption that I am taken is not correct - the GF died, and that was that.


Just yesterday, someone suggested to me that my remarks to the Bearing Arms crowd may be striking the very people with whom I mean to ingratiate myself as mocking.  Particularly at this minute, I hope you recognize it otherwise.

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss.






> I post stiff like this for deterrence value:
> 
> 
> 
> By indicating capabilities, the message is being sent that a cost can be imposed on abrogating freedom, and if one assumes I have similarly situated friends, the cost hopefully becomes too high, and even CS gas is not an effective inhibitor, and other chemicals can be detected, although their use would probably highly annoy my neighbors.
> 
> Finally, the gimp remark was GI humor (one of my friends who was with the Marines in Vietnam has a bit of trouble with a knee and some reminders of a few holes that got punched into him, but refuses to park in "gimp spaces").
> 
> One of my exercises has been to calculate the tonnage of supplies required to keep a family or a small size unit operational for one to two years. It is more than you can carry on your back and more than can be moved in a small truck. Thus I am of the school of thought that requires a not inconsequential base camp, that should be well fortified, and is as a secure place as is possible under the circumstances. The non combatants would be growing crops and maintaining the camp - packaging supplies for delivery out to the operational groups. Others are convinced they can operate without that degree of infrastructure. 
> ...



Posterity will not regret more than one set of notes, I feel certain.

The good news about so much bad news is that establishing home bases that are as secure and self-sufficient as possible constitutes a brand of sanity that cannot be refuted.  The phrase "under the circumstances" EXISTS to accommodate avant-garde solutions.

----------


## Gideon

> My service grade CMP M1 Carbine made it after only 6 months. the ammo has not show up yet. Not as nice as the service grade Garands I got last year, but it will do.

----------


## Toureg89

its been a while since i last posted on the forum, and i have since added some more horses to the stable:

Springfield TRP Operator/Walther P90






Glock 29SF (my CC  piece [when i turn 21, that is])


Extended Mag Release

Trijicon Night Sights

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Me (on the right) and my bud shootin in north carolina woods.

----------


## cheapseats

My bad.

----------


## Merk

Dissie.

----------


## Gideon

> Dissie.


One of these days we will meet in the State of Jefferson, rest our Dissipators against the same tree trunk, and raise a toast to Liberty.

----------


## Call Me V

Awesome rifles!

----------


## DapperDan

Mossberg 500...my first purchase

----------


## Uriel999

> Mossberg 500...my first purchase


Very nice extended tube I see.  How many does it hold?

----------


## DapperDan

It's the 8 shot model (20" barrel)

----------


## Gideon

> It's the 8 shot model (20" barrel)


A veritable slug-fest awaits!

----------


## Minarchy4Sale

> Mossberg 500...my first purchase


I have the exact same model.  It is most awesome.  Hard to find slugs these days, but worth it.  I have seen some shooters be effective out to 200m with them...  Ill be happy if Im accurate to 100m.

----------


## DapperDan

Can't wait to take it back to the range this Friday

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Pericles

> More Photos


Well, I'm waiting on stuff to arrive, so I'm in the following situation:



And it has been hard to find quality ammo to add to my stash:



That leaves you with only this toy to view:

----------


## akmisrmaadi

here is one

----------


## edstephan

We decided to take our rifles for a walk to the Bushy Run Tea Party on 4 July 2009.
Bushy Run Battlefield Park
Bushy Run Road 
Harrison City PA 15636
http://www.bushyrunbattlefield.com
With about 2000 people in attendance.

We are invited to set up a 2nd Amendment booth for the 12 September 2009 protest, which we are expecting 40+ will be Open Carrying our sidearms as well as our rifles















An OC Activist and 1 of the 3%
Ed Stephan

----------


## Gideon

> An OC Activist and 1 of the 3%
> Ed Stephan


However, I am greatly concerned regarding the manner in which the gentleman to the right is resting his arm.

Even unloaded, muzzle discipline is paramount, especially with impressionable youngsters nearby.

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Uriel999

My new LMT Defender.

----------


## JoshLowry

> We decided to take our rifles for a walk to the Bushy Run Tea Party on 4 July 2009.
> Bushy Run Battlefield Park
> Bushy Run Road 
> Harrison City PA 15636
> http://www.bushyrunbattlefield.com
> With about 2000 people in attendance.
> 
> We are invited to set up a 2nd Amendment booth for the 12 September 2009 protest, which we are expecting 40+ will be Open Carrying our sidearms as well as our rifles


Cool pics!  Welcome to the forums.

----------


## jkm1864

Here is my newest edition to my gun collection..... Its a GSG-5 that shoots 22LR. I bought it because I love to shoot but I don't enjoy the cost of shooting my AR-15 or M1A.

----------


## Uriel999

> Here is my newest edition to my gun collection..... Its a GSG-5 that shoots 22LR. I bought it because I love to shoot but I don't enjoy the cost of shooting my AR-15 or M1A.


Very cool! I plan on picking one of those up eventually, but I also found this new cool .22 AR-15 style rifle. 

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/w...ectionId=10002

If this thing works well than the .22 upper conversion kits are no longer necessary. Seems like a great way to practice. Hell considering both are only like 500 bucks each, perhaps I will buy one of each.

----------


## ghengis86

> Here is my newest edition to my gun collection..... Its a GSG-5 that shoots 22LR. I bought it because I love to shoot but I don't enjoy the cost of shooting my AR-15 or M1A.


Did you they throw in the FisherPrice Aquarium Cradle Swing too?  Man, now _that's_ a deal!

----------


## Kotin

I am considering purchasing an uzi.. anyone have any experience with one?

----------


## Pericles

Project complete - an old war horse returns to service in order to fight evil and liberate the oppressed.

----------


## jkm1864

> Project complete - an old war horse returns to service in order to fight evil and liberate the oppressed.




What twist rate is that? Is it a 1/7 twist rate or 1/9?

----------


## jkm1864

> Very cool! I plan on picking one of those up eventually, but I also found this new cool .22 AR-15 style rifle. 
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/w...ectionId=10002
> 
> If this thing works well than the .22 upper conversion kits are no longer necessary. Seems like a great way to practice. Hell considering both are only like 500 bucks each, perhaps I will buy one of each.




I seen that rifle the other day and man is it bad ... I didn't know about that When I bought my GSG-5 which really stinks. It doesn't matter though I'll probably get one because .22LR is sure fun especially since it only costs 20 dollars for 500 rounds.

----------


## jkm1864

Here is the same Smith and Wesson .22LR for 395 which will probably be 500 when You pay FFL and shipping... Looks sweet though....

http://www.22-lr.com/item/166691_Smi...522_Rifle.aspx

----------


## Pericles

> What twist rate is that? Is it a 1/7 twist rate or 1/9?


It is 1/12 - the military went to 1/7 in 1985 with the M16A2 and this is essentially a ca. 1970 weapon. The barrel is a post war replacement (FN instead of Colt), and the lower is from a small company that makes mil-spec (notice the gray and not black) lowers.

----------


## Uriel999

> It is 1/12 - the military went to 1/7 in 1985 with the M16A2 and this is essentially a ca. 1970 weapon. The barrel is a post war replacement (FN instead of Colt), and the lower is from a small company that makes mil-spec (notice the gray and not black) lowers.


Why would you want a 1/12 twist? Are you just trying to make a classic style AR15 with all the standard specs? I mean, I guess if it is just a plinker that is fine, but it can't shoot anything higher than 55 grain.

----------


## devil21

> Why would you want a 1/12 twist? Are you just trying to make a classic style AR15 with all the standard specs? I mean, I guess if it is just a plinker that is fine, but it can't shoot anything higher than 55 grain.


It's a M16 retro clone.  It's not an AR at all.  Stoner's original M16 design had 1/12 twist barrels.  Sometimes it's not about the functionality but the collectability or the nostalgia.  I imagine Pericles has more than a couple ARs in other riflings that are quite capable.

Sorry to speak for you Pericles.  Just thought I'd tidy that one up for ya.

----------


## Pericles

> It's a M16 retro clone.  It's not an AR at all.  Stoner's original M16 design had 1/12 twist barrels.  Sometimes it's not about the functionality but the collectability or the nostalgia.  I imagine Pericles has more than a couple ARs in other riflings that are quite capable.
> 
> Sorry to speak for you Pericles.  Just thought I'd tidy that one up for ya.


This is correct. Here is the ca. 1983 Grenada era weapon, which has a few differences from the above ca. 1970 weapon, although both would be designated the Colt model 603 (M16A1).



The A2 of Gulf I vintage and the A4 and future project M4 all are / will be 1/7 twist barrels. BTW, the old A1s are still capable base defense weapons (some still in use by the Air Force), and I have yet to meet someone who really cared whether they were shot with a 55 gr. M193 round or a 62 gr. M855 round.

If I start scrounging for parts to build an XM16E1 - you might think I have gone off the edge, but that is what freedom is all about.

----------


## jkm1864

> It is 1/12 - the military went to 1/7 in 1985 with the M16A2 and this is essentially a ca. 1970 weapon. The barrel is a post war replacement (FN instead of Colt), and the lower is from a small company that makes mil-spec (notice the gray and not black) lowers.




Is the lower a LRBArms lower?

----------


## jkm1864

Well the good thing of using a 1/12 twist is the bullet will destabilize when it hits the body and do horrible damage. The only bad thing is its not accurate at long ranges and the bullets tend to tumble.

----------


## Pericles

> Is the lower a LRBArms lower?


No, LRBArms lowers are A2 type, not A1 - http://www.nodakspud.com/AR%20Lowers.htm

----------


## Gideon

...but she sure is pretty!



Workmanship courtesy of Richard Celata - KT Ordnance.

----------


## Gideon

I'll post new pictures soon!

----------


## Acala

> I am considering purchasing an uzi.. anyone have any experience with one?


An Uzi is a decent submachine gun, although it would not be my first choice.  

A semi-auto (castrated) Uzi is, IMHO, a joke.  Not sure which you mean.

A semi-auto Uzi is a heavy, awkward, expensive handgun-in-a-subgun-body that is inferior in almost every way to at least 50 different 9mm handguns easily available to you.  

Not that I have a strong opinion on the subject.

----------


## acptulsa

> A semi-auto Uzi is a heavy, awkward, expensive handgun-in-a-subgun-body that is inferior in almost every way to at least 50 different 9mm handguns easily available to you.


Except, of course, mag capacity and ease of modification...

----------


## Acala

> Except, of course, mag capacity and ease of modification...


Yes, I suppose you can more easily get a higher capacity mag for an Uzi than most 9mm handguns.  But that just makes it MORE awkward and heavy.  Why would you want a 50 round magazine in a semi-auto handgun?  Get any 9mm double stack with two extra mags and you have the same firepower but you can carry it in a holster and conceal it. 

What modification are you talking about?  I suppose it is easier to hang a bunch of flashlights and lasers and such on an Uzi just because there is more room.  But why?  It is still going to be a gun that was designed big and heavy to fire full auto but has had its nads snipped.

You can't comfortably carry an Uzi concealed or in a holster.  You have to carry it on a sling.  But it doesn't have the firepower or accuracy of a rifle.  It is too heavy to shoot like a handgun so you have to use the folding stock to hit anything.  And now you are in NFA territory unless you put a long barrel on it.  So then you essentially have an underpowered, awkward rifle.

I don't get it.  To me a semi-auto Uzi is like one of those kit cars that make a VW look like a Ferrari.  It might LOOK like a Ferrari, but when you step on the gas, its a VW.

But maybe I am missing something.

----------


## ghengis86

wife just picked up a s&w .38 special airlight today.  aren't i lucky?

----------


## CasualApathy

I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.

----------


## ghengis86

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


points duly noted.  though i would point out that the non-agression principal is consitent with self defense and some of the expressions are rooted in the great pride that one acheives when one has prepared oneself to defend and preserve their lives and the lives of their families.

"If someone has a gun and is trying to kill you, it would be reasonable to shoot back with your own gun."
Dalai Lama

----------


## JohnMeridith

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


to a libertarian a gun shoud be a disgusting thing???  What are you on right now?

----------


## Pennsylvania

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


I'll give you this: you've got some balls posting that on this forum of all places. Have you ever fired a gun before though?

----------


## Pericles

"Of all the lands in Europe, the Swiss are the best armed and the most free." 
Niccolo Machiavelli

----------


## Acala

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


I agree that all liberty lovers should abhor and avoid violence at ALMOST all cost.  But the "ALMOST" is key.

Using violence in self-defense is the lesser of the evils in that situation.  History demonstrates that the need for self-defense has been constant.  Therefore the need for free men to be ready to use violence has always been with us and is with us today.  Be armed or be enslaved is a pithy but accurate statement of life on earth.

I agree with you that delight in killing is a bad thing.  But delight in the aesthetic, historic, engineering, political, freedom-preserving, and sporting aspects of firearms is a different mater entirely.  You can be a peace-loving person (I am) and still be very interested in firearms (I am).  Indeed, a case can be made that if you really love peace, the more you should want people to be armed.  Helpless people create predators.  Armed people create peace.  Armed GOVERNMENTS create war.   

You can love guns but hate war and violence.  Just like you can hate war but support the troops.

----------


## Merk

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


Liberty = peaceful existence?  Not...  Liberty = freedom and freedom can be dangerous.

Here is one of my favorite Heinlein quotes that goes right to the point of this...

"The price of freedom is the willingness to do sudden battle anywhere, any time and with utter recklessness." 

-Robert A. Heinlein 

This one is good too.

"The police of a state should never be stronger or better armed than the citizenry. An armed citizenry, willing to fight, is the foundation of civil freedom." 

-Robert Heinlein

----------


## Gideon

I am peacefully armed.



I have significantly upgraded my load bearing gear and optics since this photo was taken back in 2006.

I also adhere to 4GW.

Still prefer Tiger Stripes though, especially during the Cali-fall.

----------


## Spot the Fed

> I am peacefully armed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have significantly upgraded my load bearing gear and optics since this photo was taken back in 2006.
> 
> I also adhere to 4GW.
> 
> Still prefer Tiger Stripes though, especially during the Cali-fall.


Sorry man, but you look like a bass player for a bad 80s big hair band!

----------


## Pericles

More photos needed! Here is a tease:



Got a line on an early Colt gray A2 upper which means a 1986 style A2 neede to be built, and I'm visualising an A4 or an M4 with the black bits, but the vision is not quite clear at this time. BTW, the 20 inch government profile 1 in 7 twist barrels still seem to be in short supply from the better makers.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


This is absurd. Having a gun does not make one a murderer, secondly, using a weapon in self-defense, or in defense of Liberty against a Tyrannical Government is not antithetical to Libertarian beliefs, but is an actual TENENT! 

If Thomas Jefferson was alive today he would be the poster child for every Libertarian, much like Ron Paul is today, but by now he would have all ready instigated the insurrection to return us to our Constitutional Republic. Of course, times are different today and we must work within the system until the chains of slavery tie us down so much that we have no other choice. That is still a ways away and no one here is advocating that. You will know the day that happens, possibly if America tries to surrender its sovereignty to a one world central bank, or if the coming Police state starts to openly defy 1st and 2nd amendments....or if a state starts to use the Kentucky and Virginia Resolution 1798 by Thomas Jefferson which gave states the right of Nullification and the Fed came in and finally made it openly known that it is indeed a parasitic tyrant needing to be purged. I'm still baffled why no one uses Nullification....for all the talks of States Rights coming back up, no one has the actual balls to do anything. Sycophants the lot.

Without Liberty there can be no Libertarians. We are peaceful anti-war (In the sense of pre-emptive wars, interventionism, and all wars that are not strictly self-defense with an invasion or attack on American soil) people who would like to trade with everyone and talk with everyone. I think it speaks volumes on our Government and of all Governments that people such as ourselves must keep vigilance and armed to keep what little Liberty we have left.... You are advocating slavery, we are advocating Liberty, and Liberty to a Libertarian is a matter of life and death.

----------


## Gideon

Any lower.

Noveske upper: free-floating barrel, 1:7 twist rate.



Chambering a 75 grain round sounds like tapping a tuning fork.

----------


## devil21

It's the Vortex that makes that tuning fork sound.

----------


## Uriel999

> More photos needed! Here is a tease:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a line on an early Colt gray A2 upper which means a 1986 style A2 neede to be built, and I'm visualising an A4 or an M4 with the black bits, but the vision is not quite clear at this time. BTW, the 20 inch government profile 1 in 7 twist barrels still seem to be in short supply from the better makers.


Actually, go to PK Firearms, they have Sabre 20 inch uppers with 1:7 twists and come with charging handles and BCG for 590 bucks. 




> Any lower.
> 
> Noveske upper: free-floating barrel, 1:7 twist rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Chambering a 75 grain round sounds like tapping a tuning fork.


Nice!

----------


## Uriel999

Just took this today!

----------


## devil21

Nice stable of horses ya got there!

----------


## Uriel999

> Nice stable of horses ya got there!


Thanks! I was pretty excited to see all my guns lined up like that. First time I've ever done that. Usually they are all locked up in different places.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## Gideon

Add your own caption!

----------


## cheapseats

.

.
*GUNS DON'T KILL PEOPLE
PEOPLE KILL PEOPLE, QFT*
.

----------


## cheapseats

> 


Also, I is a lowly City Slicker but ain't that trigger finger supposed to be NOT on the trigger?

----------


## devil21

> Add your own caption!


Guns don't kill people!  Twinkies do.

----------


## Dieseler

"*I SAID*,"

*"WHERE'S THE BEEF MOTHERFUCKER!"*

///

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> [CENTER]


Had lots of funny stuff, three different captions, but in the end, I just couldn't do it to the poor fellow.

I am a bit curious about the right-hand left-eye thing though.  If you have to shoot left-eye with a rifle, it really is best to learn to shoot left-hand also.  He will have a seriously inconsistent cheekweld, an inconsistent sight alignment, and an inconsistent sight picture.  Given the poor technique displayed, I would be surprised if this fellow could get his groups under 12-16 MOA without a benchrest...

Oh OK, I guess the shoddy technique gives me license... Parris Island flashback... License to mercilessly tease the hell out of someone is granted by an obvious display of incompetence...

*"Drop the bacon, and nobody gets hurt!"*

----------


## Cowlesy

*Oh you can outrun me ya lib??? Well...RUN LIBERAL, RUUUN!*

----------


## Toureg89

havent posted in a while, so here is my current gun collection:

Franko-AR15 rifle 
P9 
G29 
Springfield TRP Operator. 

and i'm possibly looking at adding an AK pistol for about 380$ to my collection, since i still have 10 mags from the WASR10 that i sold to a friend.

----------


## Gideon



----------


## pcosmar

> 


Dissy ?
I like, only in left handed please.

----------


## Gideon

> Dissy ?
> I like, only in left handed please.


I photographed it in lefty config, just for you!

----------


## pcosmar

> I photographed it in lefty config, just for you!


I thought it was a reverse image. 
There are some nice Left hand parts being made. I like the idea of hot brass NOT being on my elbow nor flying in front of my face.

----------


## Reason



----------


## Uriel999

> 


Now your shotgun purchase is validated.

----------


## SerfByTheRoad

> I find this thread totally bizarre. To a libertarian a gun should be a quite disgusting thing - being desined for manslaughter and all. I can understand the need to have one but not the delight some of you show while discussing your instruments of death.


Murder, or any sort of killing is disgusting and I certainly hope I am never put into a position where I would have to defend myself.  

They ARE NOT posting photos of murder or killing here, they are posting photos of guns.  Guns are neutral tools.  I don't own guns strictly for self defense; I greatly enjoy shooting at ranges.  I have shot tens of thousands of rounds at the range for pleasure and practice, and have shot exactly ZERO rounds in an act of manslaughter.  To focus on the gun as merely an object for manslaughter is ignorant.  

BTW, I don't think I've ever posted a photo of one of my firearms online.  The reason I'm on this thread is to see what others have done with their rifles and out of interest about various firearms technologies, including customizations..  Since antiquity firearms have, in many cases, been viewed as works of art.  

http://elitechoice.org/wp-content/up...05/purdey1.jpg

Perhaps when you look at the image above, you see only an "instrument of death."  In the same way,  many folks (including my wife) may see this image...

http://www.kenrockwell.com/mercedes/...9-gullwing.jpg

...and argue that it is merely an old vehicle, the purpose of which is simply to get from point A to point B.  

However, my wife is not so ignorant as to criticize guys (of gals) who enjoy, preserve, customize and drive antique or particular vehicles saying, "You fools!  These cars are merely means of transportation, why do you glorify them in such a way!"  Even if you go over to one of the Honda Accord forums you'll see guys posting photos of their (often stock) Accords and discussing various experiences with those vehicles, likes, dislikes, customizations etc. 

My guess is that you will consider my analogy to be crass.  That's ok; I understand your confusion.  My opinion is that it is absurd for you to tell those of any particular political ideology, what their impression "should be" of a particular object.  Finally, shouldn't it be obvious that many, but not all libertarians, see firearms as (of many things) traditional and historic symbols of liberty?  

If I see a photo of a soldier doing something disgusting with a firearm, I am not disgusted at the firearm!

-Serf

----------


## Gideon

All that's needed for "conversion" is the ACOG!

----------


## indyfreedomlover

1927 Tula Mosin Nagant 91/30- Hex receiver. Late WW2 stock made at Izhevsk.

Got it from JG Sales. Love it, its got a nice kick and all.



Marlin Model 60 on the right, 1974 model. 19 rd tubular magazine.

I plan on adding more as time goes by!

----------


## indyfreedomlover

Well... with all the guns proudly displayed on here, we look like a force to be reckoned with!

"People should not be afraid of their governments; governments should be afraid of their people..." - V for Vendetta

----------


## devil21

Welcome Indy!  Nice collection.

----------


## Uriel999

> 1927 Tula Mosin Nagant 91/30- Hex receiver. Late WW2 stock made at Izhevsk.
> 
> Got it from JG Sales. Love it, its got a nice kick and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin Model 60 on the right, 1974 model. 19 rd tubular magazine.
> 
> I plan on adding more as time goes by!


I like it!

----------


## Pericles

How did this thread get to the bottom of page 2? If you don't have weapons to display, at least show work in progress. This one is waiting for the Colt GI profile barrel to arrive - seems like it is taking forever.

----------


## Uriel999

> How did this thread get to the bottom of page 2? If you don't have weapons to display, at least show work in progress. This one is waiting for the Colt GI profile barrel to arrive - seems like it is taking forever.


nice, here's my current project:

----------


## Uriel999

actually, why is this thread not stickied?

----------


## Pericles

> actually, why is this thread not stickied?


The thread about how to build an AR was supposed to be stickied as well.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=177376

----------


## Uriel999

> The thread about how to build an AR was supposed to be stickied as well.


there is no mod love in the bearing arms section!

----------


## B964



----------


## Gideon

> 


Thank you for posting this year's most unique photo to this thread.


Behind every daisy...

----------


## Uriel999

> Thank you for posting this year's most unique photo to this thread.
> 
> 
> Behind every daisy...


do not screw with the flowers!

----------


## Pericles

That one was a winner!

----------


## Merk

I just had a birthday and the wife and kids hooked me up with a new stick.  I was consulted so it wasn't out of the blue but an awesome gift.

Savage Model 10 Precision Carbine .308 w/ Accutrigger (set at a little over 1lb at the factory!) and Accustock

Millett 4-16x50mm illuminated Mildot reticle w/ 1/10 mil adjustments (eliminates a lot of math and I'm learning to use it as a range finder) Yeah I know it's not an S&B.

DNZ Game Reaper medium mount (rings and base combined into a single unit - totally solid and install took around 5 minutes - 1 of which was cleaning up a loctite spill.)  It "just" clears the medium-heavy barrel, great LOS.

Harris BRS Bipod

Still waiting on a Turner Saddlery 1.25" olive drab Biothane 1907 sling.

I'll check back in after I've actually had a chance to shoot it but many folks report it doing .5 MOA out of the box.  I need to break the barrel in and haven't had the time to dedicate to that endeavor.

The camo is clearly pretty useless for my area but it is the only color it comes in.  I guess that's why there is duracoat.

----------


## B964

> That one was a winner!


Thanks for the compliments. 

This is what a nation of Riflemen looks like to me. Right down to the stereotypical housewife.
Willing AND able to defend Liberty while working twice as hard to prevent the need to do so. 

A modern battle rifle is no different than a fire extinguisher. 

During a fire is not the time to go get one.
You get one and learn to use it hoping you never need to. 
Having one doe not mean you wish for a fire.
Having one does not mean you don't have to work to fix the shorted outlet in the kitchen.

----------


## Pericles

I can't believe that it has been over a month since someone has had something to post here.

Last project was to add the MSH with lanyard loop to my RIA .45

----------


## Anti Federalist

And a real .30 caliber battle rifle as well.

Not these .22 caliber popguns everybody's drooling over.




>

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> And a real .30 caliber battle rifle as well.
> 
> Not these .22 caliber popguns everybody's drooling over.


I bet I can generate a KIA at 500 yds in a crosswind on ironsights from my .22 caliber popgun 

That said, my next acquisition will likely be an AR-10 in A4 config with with a dual-purpose optical

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I bet I can generate a KIA at 500 yds in a crosswind on ironsights from my .22 caliber popgun 
> 
> That said, my next acquisition will likely be an AR-10 in A4 config with with a dual-purpose optical


I was waiting to see who I would draw out first with that comment.



YouTube - Monty Python- How Not to be Seen

----------


## crushingstep7

Gunny - seriously? Or am I missing something, here...

----------


## pcosmar

> Gunny - seriously? Or am I missing something, here...


I'm guessing quite serious.
A 75gr 5.56 (.22 cal) is very capable of a shot like that.

Though if wishes were fishes.
I would prefer a .30 cal also.

----------


## crushingstep7

I haven't seen any .22lr in anything higher than 40 something grain... and I can't have ammo shipped to NY=/

Anyway - thought I'd be counted in this whole mess.  Sorry about the crappy pic.  My cellphone is all I have.

----------


## pcosmar

> I haven't seen any .22lr in anything higher than 40 something grain... and I can't have ammo shipped to NY=/


Not .22lr
.22 Caliber
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0024283213171a.shtml

----------


## mikem317

Finally got my AK.

I shot some junk Wolf black box stuff without a problem.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny - seriously? Or am I missing something, here...


I think you are missing the fact that a .223 is technically called a .22 cal   Generally, if someone wants to specify .22lr they will say .22lr 

And yeah, it's not that much of a chore to score a kill at 500yds with a .223 (5.56mm)

----------


## mikem317

> 


Is that yours?

BTW, that quote is BS.  Although it's true.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Finally got my AK.
> 
> 
> 
> I shot some junk Wolf black box stuff without a problem.


Great!  You're on point!

----------


## mikem317

> Great!  You're on point!


Ha.  I plan on getting some Brown Bear and Golden Tiger since I heard they're much cleaner and accurate than Wolf.

My first was a Century Arms WASR-10/63 AK-47.  I think my second one might be an Arsenal Arms.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ha.  I plan on getting some Brown Bear and Golden Tiger since I heard they're much cleaner and accurate than Wolf.
> 
> My first was a Century Arms WASR-10/63 AK-47.  I think my second one might be an Arsenal Arms.


We'll just hope nobody starts sniping at you from 400 yards.

----------


## mikem317

> We'll just hope nobody starts sniping at you from 400 yards.


I knew my AR-15 would come in handy!

----------


## Uriel999

doh! I got my new .22 and never added it here!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I knew my AR-15 would come in handy!


That's why my next project is an AR-10 -- big punch, big range, high precision.    That way I can hit hard, hit accurate, and hit at long distances all from one bang-stick without having to carry 3 rifles clanking around through the bush.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

(in fact, the AR-10 is going to be a build, and I will be posting photos step-by-step and cost of parts)

----------


## Pericles

> Great!  You're on point!


Double  /\ 

Obligatory gun porn - be sure to have spares for your friends:

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

OT - discussion here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=242105

This thread is for pics/etc.

----------


## CasualApathy

> OT - discussion here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=242105
> 
> This thread is for pics/etc.


You missed one of my posts which now seems pretty out of context on it's own like that.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> You missed one of my posts which now seems pretty out of context on it's own like that.


Fixed, thanks for your understanding.

----------


## B964

> Is that yours?
> 
> BTW, that quote is BS.  Although it's true.


Yes.  

Yes and yes.

----------


## mikem317

> doh! I got my new .22 and never added it here!


Excellent.  You can spend $20 and have fun for hours at the range.




> (in fact, the AR-10 is going to be a build, and I will be posting photos step-by-step and cost of parts)


Can't wait!




> Double  /\ 
> 
> Obligatory gun porn - be sure to have spares for your friends:


Can I be your friend?  (I want the one with the 30-rounder! )

----------


## crushingstep7

I gotta say, if nukes went off in major American cities - and I knew civilized society had 48 hours to die - I'd be hard pressed to bring my M1A Scout instead of my Ruger.  All weather barrel, no recoil, ammo is $.10/round at worst!  Can't beat that.

----------


## pcosmar

Photos? 
How about a video? with music?

YouTube - I Like Guns - Steve Lee

----------


## mikem317

> Photos? 
> How about a video? with music?


Steve Lee likes Gun *Control* more...

http://video.au.msn.com/watch/video/...rocker/xbc1wdu

What a poser.

----------


## crushingstep7

I've never liked a single Steve I've met...

----------


## nate895

> Steve Lee likes Gun *Control* more...
> 
> http://video.au.msn.com/watch/video/...rocker/xbc1wdu
> 
> What a poser.


I saw nothing in the video to suggest he likes gun control more than guns themselves. Furthermore, most of his comments were so ambiguous concerning gun control that they could very well apply to laws that restrict violent criminals and the mentally insane from purchasing them and nothing more.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii



----------


## Danke

^ You need any help with the wildlife down there in NM, Michael?

----------


## ghengis86

> 


Finger off the trigger!!

And do I see a fourth firearm hiding in that picture?  Nice

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Finger off the trigger!!
> 
> And do I see a fourth firearm hiding in that picture?  Nice


Good eye. That would be a Mossberg 500 with an M4 stock

----------


## crushingstep7

> 


Very nice

----------


## Pericles

Another stand of arms enters the service of freedom.

This one ended up with an all FN upper - the Colt will be the base for another A2.



A "loaner" rifle.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Seeing this post about what  the media would think reminds me of a story about a slaughter house worker getting pissed off at a stubborn cow. He pushed at it and said "get up that chute or I'll kill you!".
> 
> In other words it makes no difference. The media is not going on what they see, but how they are told to interpret it. 
> 
> But I will not let this thread get derailed!
> 
> GET BACK ON TOPIC!


hhahaha, great picture.where is that from?

----------


## Jordan

> Good eye. That would be a Mossberg 500 with an M4 stock


I think he meant the pistol tucked away in the girl's skirt.

----------


## Merk

I did a new camo paint job on the 4th and finally uploaded the pics.  I was inspired by the old Rhodesian pattern but with colors for my area.

----------


## Uriel999

> I did a new camo paint job on the 4th and finally uploaded the pics.  I was inspired by the old Rhodesian pattern but with colors for my area.


looking good!

----------


## Uriel999

The new one I built to the left:



And some more pics of my latest creation!

----------


## Merk

Sweet.  How do you like that stock?  Are you going to put some glass on that one since you put the adjustable comb stock on it?

----------


## Uriel999

> Sweet.  How do you like that stock?  Are you going to put some glass on that one since you put the adjustable comb stock on it?


I love the stock. It is a Magpul PRS and the thing has very high quality plastic. What you can't see is the RRA 2 stage trigger (still need to get some anti-walk pins for it) which feels incredible. I deffinetely plan on putting optics on it, however, that will come later. It took me over a year just to get the gun where it is. 

Future additions will be: anti-walk pins, a free float handguard, optics (thinking ACOG but may change), and troy rear BUIS. That is probably 2 grand right there though. 25 Bucks for some anti-walk pins, 200-400 bucks for the handguard, 1400 for the ACOG, and 160 for the BUIS. She is a work in progress.

----------


## Pericles

There is no such thing as left over parts, there are only rifles under construction:

----------


## Bern



----------


## Uriel999

> 


PTR91? Very nice lil rifle.

----------


## Bern

Yes, yes and thanks.

----------


## Pericles

Time for a thread bump and a reminder to modern day minutemen to be ready at a moment's notice:

----------


## JP2010

> 


Nice setup.  What all do you have there?

----------


## oyarde

> Time for a thread bump and a reminder to modern day minutemen to be ready at a moment's notice:


Curious , what is in your map bag ?

----------


## Pericles

> Curious , what is in your map bag ?


map
gloves
flashlight
para cord
chem lights
map pens & pencils & note pad
tape

and in the days before MOLLE and for real, a couple of grenades.

----------


## Esor

I just made a mess in my pants.

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Me, my vw bus and my HK416D. A pretty bad ass gun!

----------


## Pericles

Keep the production lines going! The fate of unborn millions depend upon our efforts.

----------


## Uriel999

> Keep the production lines going! The fate of unborn millions depend upon our efforts.


Dude you need help man! One of the worst cases of BRD I have ever seen!  

+ rep

----------


## Pericles

> Dude you need help man! One of the worst cases of BRD I have ever seen!  
> 
> + rep


That is just the A2 production. There is also the A4 / M4 process. With the Army going to the M4, there are lots of good quality FN and Colt A2 parts to be had.

----------


## Thomas

my new gen4 glock 19

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Very nice guns guys!!

----------


## JoshLowry

That's purty!

Pro tip: Use imgur.com to host your photos.

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Ohh ok thanks

----------


## Uriel999

The BRD continues! The rifle on the left is actually 2 projects, the upper will end up with a carbine lower, and the lower will end up with a MK12 Mod 0 upper. The one in the middle is the only finished project of the group. The one on the right still has a few planned upgrades.

----------


## Uriel999

oh and the iphone has the worst camera ever!

----------


## Pericles

> oh and the iphone has the worst camera ever!


I wasn't going to say anything, but I'm glad you have your priorities in order. Weapons are more important than photos.

----------


## Uriel999

> I wasn't going to say anything, but I'm glad you have your priorities in order. Weapons are more important than photos.


Heh, thanks. I'm glad you found your way over to this thread. After putting out the prices and links for those parts in the other one for Acala about building an AR15 you can see my new beauty sitting in the middle! It has quickly become my favorite AR. Simple, retro, effective. The others are all still loved though.

----------


## Gideon

After a one-year hiatus w/o hosting, I will begin replacing the pictures which I had originally posted.

Does anyone know why I can't edit my previous posts?

----------


## JoshLowry

> After a one-year hiatus w/o hosting, I will begin replacing the pictures which I had originally posted.
> 
> Does anyone know why I can't edit my previous posts?


I changed this setting while doing our upgrade because old members who posted here that had previously rocked the boat would go back in their post history and remove offending posts.

This makes it much harder for us to put the picture together when they can edit past a certain date.  I have it set to where you can edit up to 60 days back.  If enough members feel this is too restrictive then we can change it back.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

A friend likes to reconfigure his S12...

For the lulz... 

(Caption, "there is an ar15 mounted to my saiga 12, thus rendering your argument invalid.")

For realz...

----------


## April1775

hmmmm...to post or not to post....

----------


## Gideon

> hmmmm...to post or not to post....


By all means, please post!

----------


## Uriel999

> (Caption, "there is an ar15 mounted to my saiga 12, thus rendering your argument invalid.")


O_o my mind has been blown

----------


## Dreamofunity

When $#@! hits the fan, while we still have the internet, the first thing I'm going to do is come on this thread and try to contact you guys.

Unarmed

----------


## Uriel999

> When $#@! hits the fan, while we still have the internet, the first thing I'm going to do is come on this thread and try to contact you guys.
> 
> Unarmed


well I'll put it like this, my hometown is panama city and if shtf that is where I am going...your welcome to come but you'd better bring more than a shared philosophy and an empty belly. Food, water, medical supplies and/or needed skills/knowledge are a good start.  BTW, for 300 dollars you could arm yourself with a great rifle or shotgun and plenty of ammo.

----------


## SWATH

> Nice setup.  What all do you have there?


Hey sorry about the delayed response, I don't normally visit this forum 'cause I think guns are icky (which is fine because I lost them all anyway).  

Ahem...off the top of my head:

Sundevil Billet Lower
RRA Lower parts kit
Larue Stealth Billet Upper
Sabre Defense 16" 1-7 M4 profile barrel
LMT Bolt carrier group
RRA 2 stage National Match trigger
Magpul UBR stock
Magpul MIAD
Larue FUG (which I replaced with a Tango down with the ADM mount)
9mm buffer 
Surefire M961 with Larue offset mount (replaced head with 600 lumen TX-4 LED)
Surefire XM107 tailcap w/tapeswitch
Eotech 553
Troy front and rear folding battle sights
Daniel Defense 9" Lite Rail cut to accept custom gasblock
Railed gasblock of my own design and manufacture (hopefully I can offer them for sale soon)
PRI Gasbuster charging handle with military big latch
Daniel Defense rail mount sling swivel socket
Vickers 2-point sling
AAC 18T SOPMOD (which I replaced with the AAC 51T 3-prong Blackout for my M4-2000 suppressor)
LMT/Troy rail panels 
Daniel Defense rail ladders
Magpul Pmags

----------


## Uriel999

> Hey sorry about the delayed response, I don't normally visit this forum 'cause I think guns are icky (which is fine because I lost them all anyway).  
> 
> Ahem...off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> Sundevil Billet Lower
> RRA Lower parts kit
> Larue Stealth Billet Upper
> Sabre Defense 16" 1-7 M4 profile barrel
> ...


It is a damned shame you made an amazing setup but $#@!ed it up with an RRA 2 stage trigger. It is a noob mistake I made once....dude I am sorry you also ruined a lower.

----------


## SWATH

> It is a damned shame you made an amazing setup but $#@!ed it up with an RRA 2 stage trigger. It is a noob mistake I made once....dude I am sorry you also ruined a lower.


I found it to be a great trigger, I've run it hard for many thousands of rounds without a problem.  I first got it because it was half price so I figured I'd try it out.  Having said that I may replace it with a Geissele at some point since the prices has come down.  Not a fan of RRA huh.  I'm not really either but I found the lower parts kit to be one of the best after comparing between 4 or 5 or so, I can't remember its been a long time since I built that rifle.  I've had zero issues with it other than a worn out gas tube and the gas tube hole in the the gasblock being a little loose due to it being a prototype and still trying to dial in the tolerances.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> When $#@! hits the fan, while we still have the internet, the first thing I'm going to do is come on this thread and try to contact you guys.
> 
> Unarmed


I have a .32 J-frame revolver you can use, lol. I'm thinking about trading it in for some silver dollars and some ammo for my AK47.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> well I'll put it like this, my hometown is panama city and if shtf that is where I am going...your welcome to come but you'd better bring more than a shared philosophy and an empty belly. Food, water, medical supplies and/or needed skills/knowledge are a good start.  BTW, for 300 dollars you could arm yourself with a great rifle or shotgun and plenty of ammo.


Recently saw a SAIGA .410 in a pawn shop near my house for $250. Beat up and feck ugly, but heck, a few magazines full of slugs and you're good to go.

----------


## Uriel999

> I found it to be a great trigger, I've run it hard for many thousands of rounds without a problem.  I first got it because it was half price so I figured I'd try it out.  Having said that I may replace it with a Geissele at some point since the prices has come down.  Not a fan of RRA huh.  I'm not really either but I found the lower parts kit to be one of the best after comparing between 4 or 5 or so, I can't remember its been a long time since I built that rifle.  I've had zero issues with it other than a worn out gas tube and the gas tube hole in the the gasblock being a little loose due to it being a prototype and still trying to dial in the tolerances.


the RRA 2 stage trigger uses a .155 pin that reams out your lower receiver upon installation so it damages it. As well the RRA NM triggers are prown to breaking. I will say this though, until they do break they are indeed fantastic in operation.

----------


## Uriel999

The collection 2011:

----------


## Uriel999

Oh and lets see who can notice the new LMT308MWS which is now fielded by the British military to fill the niche as a sharpshooter.

----------


## Pericles

> Oh and lets see who can notice the new LMT308MWS which is now fielded by the British military to fill the niche as a sharpshooter.


That is the model of AR10 you want.

----------


## Uriel999

> That is the model of AR10 you want.


yes she is! Mine is a beauty.

----------


## Pericles

Update: A couple of late 1980s style A2s. Top is Colt parts for all except the lower receiver, and the bottom is same except FN parts (I still have a parts search on for a FN marked bolt carrier instead of a FN subcontractor, and proper gray delta ring).

----------


## Michigan11

Bump! Great thread, will be posting my pics as soon as I get another camera.

Bushmaster 450 with an eotech and a Benelli Super Black Eagle II semi shotgun... 

The ammo on the Bushmaster was very pricey, almost $2 per cartridge (Hornady Manufacturer), but is coming down in price since Remington is making it now too.

----------


## Gideon

Here are a couple of the early photos from this thread, which disappeared along with the fed.gov court ordered termination of the Liberty Dollar web-site on which they had been hosted:

----------


## Merk

It's the 4th of July weekend, let's see some more rifles.

My MBR, the FAL.  DSA STG58 Carbine. Gas piston driven design.





And for some variety a year-old brother and sister having a snack in the same spot.

----------


## sprale

Mini-14 GB

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I just made 2 primary contacts with armorer's machine shops who are very excited about my project to get a LMT308MWS and retrofit it with a gas-piston system instead of a gas impingement system.    I don't know how long it will take to save up (I really do not want to sell my Colt Sporter HBAR in 5.56mm NATO, but I could buy the thing today if I did) .  When I do, pics will be.

----------


## Merk

Hi sprale, welcome to the forums.

Nice first post!  Cool Mini.

----------


## AuH20

I just bought a Bushmaster ACR. Love the versatility and modification capabilities, though some folks aren't thrilled with the weight at the back end of the gun, but I actually like to have something of substance in my hands.

----------


## Gideon

> Here are a couple of the early photos from this thread, which disappeared along with the fed.gov court ordered termination of the Liberty Dollar web-site on which they had been hosted:


Am I right that it is tough to even begin painting the first one, but after that it gets easier? 

Every time I see a black rifle, I start conjuring new ideas for patterns.

That Flectarn FAL above was coated using perforated .308 and .45 targets for stencils.

----------


## Merk

> Am I right that it is tough to even begin painting the first one, but after that it gets easier? 
> 
> Every time I see a black rifle, I start conjuring new ideas for patterns.
> 
> That Flectarn FAL above was coated using perforated .308 and .45 targets for stencils.


Agreed.

And the beauty of rattle cans are that the paint can always be redone on whim or based on season.  Or completely removed.

----------


## WarChestNC

Can I be a member of Ron Paul's Rifles?  

This is my FAL G1 that I built from a kit almost 10 years ago. 16.5 in barrel and 100% compliant. I call it “The Jack Hammer” It is sweet to shoot and can drive tacks with iron sights at 100 yards. This one goes with me when the time comes.  



I acquired this Colt HB for Appleseed events. Accurate as hell and a little cheaper to shoot these days. 



I got this short, lightweight barrel for fun in the woods. .22 adapter kit also goes with this one. Good for shooten squirrels and such.   



*Gods speed Ron Paul in 2012*

----------


## Merk

WarChestNC, welcome to the forums!  

Your FAL is sweet, I love the G1 variant.  Ready for optics if needed and still has the carry handle.  I know what you mean about being the one to use.  Just being able to chew through concrete blocks, cars etc. with these things is awesome.

I'd like to find an R1A1 someday.

----------


## nolies1776



----------


## AuH20

M1A Socom II and a Basic ACR.

----------


## Gideon

> M1A Socom II and a Basic ACR.


Sweet photographic poetry, with sharp teeth!

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

AK74 Type II (5.45x39)
Highpoint 995 (9mm) carbine
Marlin 30-30 lever action
2x Mossberg 500 pump 12 gauges (one camo dipped for turkey, one pistol grip)
1 Remington pump 20 gauge 

On the wish list:
Ruger 10-22
308 bolt action (presently looking at the Marlin - inexpensive and relatively light)
Walther p-22
Highpoint .45 TS carbine

----------


## Pericles

This thread was back on page 3, which is simply unacceptable. At least post some progress reports:



The Colt M16A4 barrel has been hard to find, which will complete this one and can add the ACOG, and proceed with the M4 clone.

----------


## PierzStyx

Its a shotgun, not a rifle, but I am in love with this and am planning on making one. 

"The Ultimate Survival Shotgun"



http://artofmanliness.com/2011/07/11...vival-shotgun/

The link leads to the Art of Manliness website detailing teh exact modifications they made to teh gun and what they are able to carry with them in survival supplies in just the gun itself. Its so sexy.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

1903a3 ww2 rifle near mint condition and parkerized recently (remington parts) 30 ought 6 bolt action :3

----------


## Gideon

> This thread was back on page 3, which is simply unacceptable. At least post some progress reports:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colt M16A4 barrel has been hard to find, which will complete this one and can add the ACOG, and proceed with the M4 clone.


Picking up a new CMMG AR lower soon...

----------


## simon1911

Shopping for my first AR. Thinking about a Noveske 16" Recon upper:



with an RRA lower with 2 stage trigger:



I'd appreciate any feedback!

----------


## BUSHLIED

What is the largest legal caliber projectile that can be practically used in an assault rifle, you know if $#@! hit the fan? Would it require modification to say an AR rifle etc...? Or are there rifles that can be bought ready for the caliber? Newbie to all this.

----------


## eduardo89

> What is the largest legal caliber projectile that can be practically used in an assault rifle, you know if $#@! hit the fan? Would it require modification to say an AR rifle etc...? Or are there rifles that can be bought ready for the caliber? Newbie to all this.


I'd say there's no real point going over 7.62mm (Soviet) which is what the original AK-47s used. I'd go with 5.56mm for an assault rifle.

----------


## Kotin

> Its a shotgun, not a rifle, but I am in love with this and am planning on making one. 
> 
> "The Ultimate Survival Shotgun"
> 
> 
> 
> http://artofmanliness.com/2011/07/11...vival-shotgun/
> 
> The link leads to the Art of Manliness website detailing teh exact modifications they made to teh gun and what they are able to carry with them in survival supplies in just the gun itself. Its so sexy.






I beg to differ on the "ultimate survival shotgun" meme..


Say hello to my Saiga 12 gauge semi-automatic shotgun with 20 round drum magazine(of which I have 2) 



It's a beast. And a zombie's worst nightmare.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Anyone have this gun? The REC7.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

> What is the largest legal caliber projectile that can be practically used in an assault rifle, you know if $#@! hit the fan? Would it require modification to say an AR rifle etc...? Or are there rifles that can be bought ready for the caliber? Newbie to all this.


You can get an AR-15 upper half or complete rifle in .458 SOCOM or .50 Beowulf. These use ordinary 5.56 NATO USGI aluminum magazines -- you just can't fit as many rounds in them. It leaves you with something like a semi-auto shotgun firing slugs, only the "slugs" can be anything from huge hollowpoints for maximum tissue damage to solid brass bullets for maximum penetration through hard materials. These are excellent short-range weapons (out to 150 yards or so).

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

I don't have a habit of taking pictures with me and my guns or just my guns...
Here is a photo of a Mini 14 I found that looks near identical to mine.

----------


## kwikrnu

Someone was talking about the saiga shotgun, it is a great firearm. I painted mine lavender.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH7I034MbGs

----------


## kwikrnu

Here is a rifle I like. It is an adams arms piston upper on a psa lower that I built.

----------


## Merk

> Here is a rifle I like. It is an adams arms piston upper on a psa lower that I built.


Wow, that Hello Kitty head on the charging handle is awesome.  Is the finish Duracoat?

----------


## kwikrnu

Yeah, not a rifle, but here are some better pictures.

----------


## Merk

Great gun.  Cute girl.  Nice can... er maybe I should say... nice suppressor.

----------


## Stupified

> Here is a rifle I like. It is an adams arms piston upper on a psa lower that I built.


I am extremely jealous of the pieces of your collection that I've seen. How much do you have invested, and how costly are the rounds you shoot through in a month?

----------


## PaulineDisciple

> Here is a rifle I like. It is an adams arms piston upper on a psa lower that I built.


Duuuuuude! that thing could pass as a toy until you picked it up, radical! how much did it cost to build?

----------


## Krugerrand

> Yeah, not a rifle, but here are some better pictures.


hello kitty.

----------


## fisharmor

> Its a shotgun, not a rifle, but I am in love with this and am planning on making one. 
> 
> "The Ultimate Survival Shotgun"
> 
> 
> 
> http://artofmanliness.com/2011/07/11...vival-shotgun/
> 
> The link leads to the Art of Manliness website detailing teh exact modifications they made to teh gun and what they are able to carry with them in survival supplies in just the gun itself. Its so sexy.


I had a Mossberg 500 with pistol grip for a while last year.
Couldn't get rid of it fast enough.  The pistol grip is a retarded configuration for the Mossbergs.
Note that the action release is a small button to the rear of the trigger guard.
With a monte carlo, it is easily accessible with your middle finger.  It's a great idea.
With the pistol grip, the grip gets in the way and you end up releasing your grip and fiddling with your fingernail to push it up.
That's the first dealbreaker.
The second is the safety.  It's on the top of the receiver.
With the monte carlo, again, it's perfectly configured for your thumb to access it.
With the pistol grip, again, you're releasing your grip to go futz with the controls.

If you get one, by all means, don't put a pistol grip on it.  If you need the pistol grip, go with a Remington 870, since the safety is more sensical, and the slide release is forward of the trigger guard and isn't obscured by the grip.

----------


## RPtotheWH

My Armalite AR10 .308

----------


## Uriel999

> My Armalite AR10 .308


Beautiful finish on that ar! I love it. How much did that finish cost you

----------


## RPtotheWH

A friend did it on the cheap for me. I will ask what it usually would run for something like that.

----------


## -C-

my SGL-21

----------


## Acala

Guess the gun, win some rep

----------


## chudrockz

> Guess the gun, win some rep


It's a Browning .32 acp something-er-other?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It's a Browning .32 acp something-er-other?


My first thought was a P-32 but too many details are wrong.  No idea the model, but it sure looks .32 ~ish to me too.

----------


## Acala

Hints:

It's a .380 and American-made

edit: and another hint - an important feature that is partially hidden by my hand is a grip safety

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Hints:
> 
> It's a .380 and American-made
> 
> edit: and another hint - an important feature that is partially hidden by my hand is a grip safety


I saw that.  That's one of several reasons I knew it wasn't a Walther.

----------


## Kotin

Is it an old Ruger??

----------


## devil21

> Guess the gun, win some rep


Looks like a Colt.  1908 or something similar.

----------


## Wesker1982

Just got this today 



Saiga AK74 SGL31

----------


## -C-

> Just got this today 
> 
> 
> 
> Saiga AK74 SGL31


These are really nice, the AK "Gold Standard," only complaint I had about my SGL21, is I have long arms, so the stock is too short, making it hard to cheek it. Adjustable stock feels way better.

----------


## Wesker1982

Do you know where to find any rail systems that would fit my SGL31? Not having much luck on google right now...

I can find quite a few for the 7.62x39, but not for 5.45x39.

----------


## Acala

> Is it an old Ruger??


Nope.  Predates the Ruger company.

----------


## Acala

> Looks like a Colt.  1908 or something similar.


Not a Colt.  But equally big name in American firearms.

Here's another hint: General Patton was reputed to carry one.

----------


## Matthew5

> Hints:
> 
> It's a .380 and American-made
> 
> edit: and another hint - an important feature that is partially hidden by my hand is a grip safety


Remington Model 51 .380?

----------


## Acala

> Remington Model 51 .380?


That's the one!  +1 rep.

----------


## Matthew5

> That's the one!  +1 rep.


 Cool little gun! My cousin had one as he's a big WWII buff. Mostly German guns though. hehe

----------


## Acala

> Cool little gun! My cousin had one as he's a big WWII buff. Mostly German guns though. hehe


It fits the hand like a dream.  It is thin so it is easy to conceal and has some nifty features.  But stripping the thing is a beeeeeitch.

----------


## -C-

> Do you know where to find any rail systems that would fit my SGL31? Not having much luck on google right now...
> 
> I can find quite a few for the 7.62x39, but not for 5.45x39.


The rails for the SGL21 should fit the SGL31, practically the same gun just shooting different calibers.

----------


## Wesker1982

> The rails for the SGL21 should fit the SGL31, practically the same gun just shooting different calibers.


That is what I was thinking but I am hearing online that some people are having problems with it.

----------


## Gideon

> Shopping for my first AR. Thinking about a Noveske 16" Recon upper:
> 
> 
> 
> with an RRA lower with 2 stage trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback!


I would highly recommend the Noveske upper. I have one which is very similar, and it shoots sub-MOA all day.

I am not the one to ask when it comes to lowers though, as I have this not so popular belief that pretty much any lower will do.

I am looking at this upper to complete my latest CMMG lower build:

BCM SS410 16" Mid Length Upper Receiver Group w/ Daniel Defense Lite 12" Handguard 1/8 Twist (Ionbond BLACK)



link

----------


## tod evans

Really big!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohy9...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Really big!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohy9...ature=youtu.be


Dude, I seriously have _zero_ desire to fire that thing!

----------


## MikeStanart



----------


## pacelli



----------


## speciallyblend

i will post mine once i get home but it is not that fancy for all the firearm fans.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

...

----------


## Pericles

Still have a few minor things to finish on this one, but you get the idea:

----------


## kwikrnu

Here are some handguns too.

----------


## MikeStanart

You sir, have a clip fetish




> Here are some handguns too.

----------


## kwikrnu

> You sir, have a clip fetish


Unless you have magazines and ammo to fill them the gun is useless.

----------


## devil21

hotness right there

----------


## RickBelmont

> Unless you have magazines and ammo to fill them the gun is useless.


Not as worthless as a 5.56mm round in a short barrel under 14"
That weapon pictured is basically a .22 that will destroy your hearing.

----------


## Revolution_Ready

I agree about the short barrel....plus you have an NFA item to boot. WHY?!? Register a gun with the ATF and basically give them the right to search and seize it anytime, no thanks. I don't trust my government and you shouldn't either.

Do this instead, buy an 80% lower (google if you don't know what i'm talking about) pay cash of course for it and all of the other parts. Everything can be bought at a gun show cash no questions no background checks no nothing! Finish it yourself using the jigs and a drill press. It is important that you finish it yourself for it to be legal. There is a great tutorial over at cncguns.com. Now you have a legal completely unregistered no serial number AR assault rifle. As long as you can legally own a gun and as long as you haven't broke any state laws it's completely OK.

----------


## kwikrnu

> Not as worthless as a 5.56mm round in a short barrel under 14"
> That weapon pictured is basically a .22 that will destroy your hearing.


No, a 22 won't penetrate body armor. The 5.56mm 62 grain bullet is moving at around 2000-2200 fps out of the 7.5 inch barrel.

----------


## kwikrnu

> I agree about the short barrel....plus you have an NFA item to boot. WHY?!? Register a gun with the ATF and basically give them the right to search and seize it anytime, no thanks. I don't trust my government and you shouldn't either.


It is a pistol / handgun not a title II weapon. The government can come and take anything they want, at any time.

----------


## RickBelmont

> No, a 22 won't penetrate body armor. The 5.56mm 62 grain bullet is moving at around 2000-2200 fps out of the 7.5 inch barrel.


I don't think it would be able to penetrate body armor. Sometime ago I read a report where an 8" barreled AR could not even penetrate a soft Kevlar vest. What type of body armor are you talking about, and at what range?

There is some acceptable point blank lethality from 10.5", but things drop off after that. I believe you need 2700fps for proper fragmentation. You could use 62grain TAP2 ammo to get a few more fps I suppose.

Here is what Hornady published for the 8.38" barrel (considering that a7.5" would have a couple of hundred fps less):

40gr TAP: MV 2641fps SD: 10
Total Penetration:5"
Entry(Neck): 0.5"
Depth to Max Cavity: 2"
Max Temporary Cavity" 4.25"

55gr TAP: MV 2245fps SD: 30
Total Penetration:10"
Entry(Neck): 0.5"
Depth to Max Cavity: 2.88"
Max Temporary Cavity" 3.88"
Retained Weight: 32.7gr

60gr TAP: MV 2155fps SD: 13
Total Penetration:11.75"
Entry(Neck): 0.75"
Depth to Max Cavity: 4"
Max Temporary Cavity" 3.25"
Retained Weight: 28.5gr 

Those numbers aren't too good. One thing to consider as well, that barrel is far too short to stabilize a larger bullet.

Stoner designed things to work optimum in a 16" barrel. 14.5" Would probably be the smallest acceptable for that round.

With that said, I still wouldn't want to get shot by one.

----------


## Gideon

Featuring the original Ron Paul's Rifle, here is a shout out to all of the military service members out there: Godspeed!

----------


## azxd

Prior to the build

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't think it would be able to penetrate body armor. Sometime ago I read a report where an 8" barreled AR could not even penetrate a soft Kevlar vest. What type of body armor are you talking about, and at what range?
> 
> There is some acceptable point blank lethality from 10.5", but things drop off after that. I believe you need 2700fps for proper fragmentation. You could use 62grain TAP2 ammo to get a few more fps I suppose.
> 
> Here is what Hornady published for the 8.38" barrel (considering that a7.5" would have a couple of hundred fps less):
> 
> 40gr TAP: MV 2641fps SD: 10
> Total Penetration:5"
> Entry(Neck): 0.5"
> ...


Wonder what my 75gr molys'll do out of a 20" barrel?  

I'm saving for a LMT308 anyway...

----------


## azxd

> Wonder what my 75gr molys'll do out of a 20" barrel?  
> 
> I'm saving for a LMT308 anyway...


Fragment !!

Find some steel core stuff ... It's around, if you look hard enough.

Lewis Machine = Jealous.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

> It is a pistol / handgun not a title II weapon. The government can come and take anything they want, at any time.


Sure, if they're willing to accept one or more of their guys being killed in the process. That's the whole point behind the Second Amendment.




> Wonder what my 75gr molys'll do out of a 20" barrel?


If you mean with respect to current soft body armor (Level IIIA), those bullets will barely even be slowed down by it, at least at fairly close ranges. Tests have shown that 77-grain open-tip match bullets out of a 16" barrel will defeat Level IIIA armor and have almost the same performance in ballistic gel as the same rounds fired without any intervening armor. 

Still, when it comes to small calibers, it's tough to beat M855 for piercing armor (unless you have AP in .308 or .30-06, of course). M855 will go through steel or hard polyethylene armor that will stop 7.62 NATO, since the latter has a lead core. A lot of people are skeptical of this, but it's absolutely true. But M855 is reputed to have inconsistent terminal effects, so there's a trade-off.




> I'm saving for a LMT308 anyway...


I've been eyeballing that thing too. I really like the quick-change barrel. But the Larue OBR in .308 is also very tempting, and I suspect it's more accurate.




> Find some steel core stuff ... It's around, if you look hard enough.


Steel core 5.56 (M855 or XM855) is everywhere, and I hope every freedom-lover with an AR-15 or other 5.56 rifle stocks up on as much of it as possible.

----------


## kwikrnu

5.45x39 is nice too.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Fragment !!
> 
> Find some steel core stuff ... It's around, if you look hard enough.
> 
> Lewis Machine = Jealous.


I've got a metric pluckton of Russian carbide core I picked up on the cheap for an Appleseed that get wobbly at range so I stopped using them for Appleseed.  They have about 4MOA variance on top of the 4MOA that comes from behind the rifle, so I'm looking at 6-8" groups at 100 yards.  5" groups at 100 yards if I sandbag.  My match ammo gets me closer to 1.75 inch groups at 100 yards sandbagged, which is one heckuva difference.  

but...carbide core...

----------


## Gideon



----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Anyone have experience with a Stevens Savage Arms .22 LR 15-B?

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

bump

----------


## shane77m

Thanks to my awesome wife I was able to pick this up today. First thing to go is the paint job. I think I will take it back to natural. Maybe later do a stock upgrade, bigger mags, new sights. I found my old bayonet from one that I used to have back in the day. I just need to find the locking piece.

----------


## AuH20

Just picked up a Saiga IZ09 12 gauge in response to the James Holmes massacre. Pictures to follow.

----------


## AuH20

Ok. There you go. May mod her up going forward.

----------


## AuH20

> Ok. There you go. May mod her up going forward.


The transformation is nearly complete. I originally wanted to move the trigger group forward and go to the traditional pistol grip under the action but I would be in violation of 922 (r) per NYS's draconian law. If you see I got rid of the plastic handguard and went with the Chaos Quad rail. I also took off the original factory choke and went with the mini monster brake by Tromix. I'm in the process of changing out the factory gas plug and going with a power plug for better cycling the cheaper ammo. I'm still not sure whether to keep the monte carlo stock but it is NY and I probably don't have much of a choice.

----------


## Pericles

That has been it for months? Forum members should at least show signs of progress such as projects under construction.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> Anyone have experience with a Stevens Savage Arms .22 LR 15-B?


bump

----------


## Pericles

> bump


The question would probably get better response with its own thread.

----------


## oyarde

> Anyone have experience with a Stevens Savage Arms .22 LR 15-B?


 I am unfaniliar with that model number , I have an old Ste's over under .410 /22 LR that was made in the 30's , belonged to my GrandMother , the shotgun shoots great , used it when I was a kid  , you going to buy this .22 ? I say buy it and get you some ammo and shoot it .

----------


## Gideon

This thread needs a serious bump for the latest crowd of gun clamorers, and this is one of my favorite AR pics:

----------


## shane77m

Bump

----------


## AuH20

I just bought a National Match M1A as a response to the disgusting violent act perpetrated upon the innocent children of Sandy Hook Elementary. Pictures soon to follow. Now my SOCOM II won't feel so lonely. And I'm proud to announce that I have reached the famed double digit mark on assault rifles.

----------


## madengr

Picked up SAR-8 (Greek made HK-91, steel receiver) on Monday for $1400.  Back during the last pre-AWB frenzy I was going to buy an HK-91 for $1200 but it was bought before I could return with the cash 1/2 hour later.  That has left me pissed for the last 20 years, but I finally got mine.  This is a google photo, but mine is identical.  Nice thing is that I also ordered 50 mags at $3 each.  This will go nicely with the 2 DSA FALs; I got a thing for .308 battle rifles.

----------


## Tod

> I just bought a National Match M1A as a response to the disgusting violent act perpetrated upon the innocent children of Sandy Hook Elementary. Pictures soon to follow. Now my SOCOM II won't feel so lonely. And I'm proud to announce that I have reached the famed double digit mark on assault rifles.


That begs the question:  should they be needed, have you enough trusted friends nearby that could help you put them to use?

----------


## AuH20

> That begs the question:  should they be needed, have you enough trusted friends nearby that could help you put them to use?


I have 3 or 4 who I trust ATM. But too many assbags where I live.

----------


## Professor8000

So, I finally have enough money on hand to start working on my gun collection and was going to start with just a stripped AR-15 lower receiver and a stripped AK-47 lower receiver. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then some ass hat decided to shoot up a school in CT. Now it's really hard to find the lowers that aren't $150+ a piece, and that's when you can find them at all. Can anyone offer any advice in my quest?

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

Yeah I hear yah... get in line!! LOL  Basically I have been watching slickguns like a hawk, every once in a while some will pop up.  Also become a member of AR15.com, they have a running thread of any lowers( or any parts found for that matter) that members have found online.  Get your FFL ready so they can email or fax their info to the seller.  How about a complete lower?   Better move fast, these won't last.  The day of >$100 lowers are over for now, the frenzy is in full swing and everyone is backordered for at least 4 months.

http://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Rock...a-ar0900bw.htm

----------


## Gideon

> So, I finally have enough money on hand to start working on my gun collection and was going to start with just a stripped AR-15 lower receiver and a stripped AK-47 lower receiver. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then some ass hat decided to shoot up a school in CT. Now it's really hard to find the lowers that aren't $150+ a piece, and that's when you can find them at all. Can anyone offer any advice in my quest?


IMO, unless something radically changes, these are the new prices, and ammo prices are even higher comparatively!

For three weeks I have been seeking out .22 lr ammo with no success!

----------


## Pericles

> I just bought a National Match M1A as a response to the disgusting violent act perpetrated upon the innocent children of Sandy Hook Elementary. Pictures soon to follow. Now my SOCOM II won't feel so lonely. And I'm proud to announce that I have reached the famed double digit mark on assault rifles.


Welcome to the party, pal:

----------


## pacelli

AK in 223 (Russian) with AR mag conversion.

----------


## Pericles

Given recent developments, I have thought it necessary to "up my game". The vets know where this is going.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I really need to hit the lotto.

----------


## Pericles

> I really need to hit the lotto.


I got a killer deal on a Colt A2 barrel just as the madness started, so I was able to build a Colt A2 upper for just under $300 - I'm still a Colt BCG short and need lower. Decided I need to learn to do 80% lowers as my next skill to learn.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I got a killer deal on a Colt A2 barrel just as the madness started, so I was able to build a Colt A2 upper for just under $300 - I'm still a Colt BCG short and need lower. Decided I need to learn to do 80% lowers as my next skill to learn.


My AR is a pre-ban Colt Sporter Match HBAR in 5.56 NATO.  Problem is it has proprietary takedown pins, and I'd have to custom machine inserts to make a standard upper fit.  I really really want an A4 upper as my eyes are not as young as they used to be, and it's time I started going to optics.  I used to hit 9/10 at 500 on irons.  Now I'm at 6/10 and it has nothing to do with mechanics but eyesight.

What I WANT more than anything is an LMT308MWS w a 20" barrel.  I had enough coming back on a federal tax refund to buy it last year, but Washington decided to seize my refund.  So whatever.

----------


## AuH20

> Given recent developments, I have thought it necessary to "up my game". The vets know where this is going.


You are the king of Colt A2s. How many do you have?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

bloop



ETA - for those in the know this was an answer, not a bump.

----------


## Darguth

Was able to grab this before things got to be too out-of-hand for a reasonable price.  It's a DPMS Classic-16 with Magpul MOE furniture.

----------


## Pericles

> You are the king of Colt A2s. How many do you have?


That is my second Colt A2. The other A2s are FNs. I need to be prepared in case of national emergency.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> That is my second Colt A2. The other A2s are FNs. I need to be prepared in case of national emergency.


Do either of your Colt A2's have the larger pre-ban flat-head screw takedown pin up front?

----------


## Pericles

> Do either of your Colt A2's have the larger pre-ban flat-head screw takedown pin up front?


No - the uppers are all military parts, not the civilian Sporter II upper receivers. In fact that is how I got the most recent barrel - it came as a group of parts where somebody was trying to mount it in a Sporter II upper and could not get it to fit - went right into a Colt Martin Marietta forge military upper. Lowers come from a company in MN that turns out a first class product (better than Colt IMO) that you can get in M16 gray rather than black, for the more tremendous appearance.

Close up of the other Colt A2 (also Martin Marietta forge upper):



FN gray tends to be a bit on the "purple" side:

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I got a killer deal on a Colt A2 barrel just as the madness started, so I was able to build a Colt A2 upper for just under $300 - I'm still a Colt BCG short and need lower. Decided I need to learn to do 80% lowers as my next skill to learn.


Do 80% lowers have to be finished off by the user, legally, instead of another 3rd party?  Can someone else  finish off to 98%?

----------


## Pericles

> Do 80% lowers have to be finished off by the user, legally, instead of another 3rd party?  Can someone else  finish off to 98%?


Strictly DIY - the best way is to rent or have access to a 3 way CNC machine, where you down load the machining file from the NET and push a button. I've started the search to try and find such an opportunity. Otherwise, drill press time and some finishing work.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Strictly DIY - the best way is to rent or have access to a 3 way CNC machine, where you down load the machining file from the NET and push a button. I've started the search to try and find such an opportunity. Otherwise, drill press time and some finishing work.


I have a mill, lathe and a CNC machine.  I thought I might be able to help some others out.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> No - the uppers are all military parts, not the civilian Sporter II upper receivers. In fact that is how I got the most recent barrel - it came as a group of parts where somebody was trying to mount it in a Sporter II upper and could not get it to fit - went right into a Colt Martin Marietta forge military upper. Lowers come from a company in MN that turns out a first class product (better than Colt IMO) that you can get in M16 gray rather than black, for the more tremendous appearance.
> 
> Close up of the other Colt A2 (also Martin Marietta forge upper):


OK help me here, what's the difference between a Sporter and a Sporter 2?

Mine is labeled "Sporter" full stop, and by the serial number it was made well, well pre-ban.  Has the fence around the mag release, the sear block, 5.56 NATO chamber, A2 style everything plus match grade 1/7 heavy barrel.

I'd be surprised as all get out if a barel exchange didn't work on this weapon, but what I REALLY want is some way to add a sleeve or some kind of fitting to the forward takedown pin to get a different upper for this lower, because I want a flat top to mount optics.

----------


## Pericles

> OK help me here, what's the difference between a Sporter and a Sporter 2?
> 
> Mine is labeled "Sporter" full stop, and by the serial number it was made well, well pre-ban.  Has the fence around the mag release, the sear block, 5.56 NATO chamber, A2 style everything plus match grade 1/7 heavy barrel.
> 
> I'd be surprised as all get out if a barel exchange didn't work on this weapon, but what I REALLY want is some way to add a sleeve or some kind of fitting to the forward takedown pin to get a different upper for this lower, because I want a flat top to mount optics.


Sporter II has the normal quarter inch pivot / takedown pin instead of the screw. Also has the full fence lower ..... and eventually also had the "A2" upper as standard. Sporters tended to be "mixmasters" as there is no technical data package as with the military rifles, so parts that did not make quality control on the military production could end up in the civilian market. There are bushings to fit the standard uppers on the Sporter lower.

----------


## Pericles

> I have a mill, lathe and a CNC machine.  I thought I might be able to help some others out.


You could be very helpful to visitors - but they have to do the work. You can make sure they don't make errors. The CNC is great because the visitor just has to start the machine.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> You could be very helpful to visitors - but they have to do the work. You can make sure they don't make errors. The CNC is great because the visitor just has to start the machine.


Thanks, good idea

----------


## shane77m

My new rifle. TC Venture in 300 Winchester Magnum.

----------


## pacelli

Nice choice Shane!

----------


## shane77m

> Nice choice Shane!


Thanks. Now I have to sell some rocking chairs to buy a scope. My dad is going to let me borrow a Leupold until I can buy one. From what I gather it will take quite a scope to handle the recoil of the rifle.

Edit:

I went out this past Sunday 3/10/13 and got it sighted in. I love this rifle. The recoil is not near as bad as I thought it would be. I got some pretty good groupings at 100 yards for my shooting ability. My typical groupings were two shots within a quarter sized hole with one that go a little screwy. I had a few where the shots were touching. Just wish it didn't cost so much to shoot.

----------


## Professor8000

Total Investment so far: $115 including shipping and transfer fees.
No paper trail back to myself. I intend my weapons to be undocumented.

----------


## Professor8000

So, in case anyone was wondering. It's a New Frontier Armory LW-15 Polymer Stripped Lower Receiver. Purchase Price was $80 + $15 shipping and a $20 transfer fee.

----------


## ghengis86

> So, in case anyone was wondering. It's a New Frontier Armory LW-15 Polymer Stripped Lower Receiver. Purchase Price was $80 + $15 shipping and a $20 transfer fee..


might want to delete that...i'm pretty sure you got your three-felonies-a-day quota filled with that one

----------


## Professor8000

> might want to delete that...i'm pretty sure you got your three-felonies-a-day quota filled with that one


perfectly legal

----------


## devil21

Do yall newer members have any idea how many posts have been edited and deleted out of this thread over the last 5 years?  The view count is way disproportionate to the number of pages.  I love it.  Only the introduction thread has more views on RPF.

----------


## Professor8000

I figured some people have gotten a little too enthusiastic about their gubment hatin' and gun totin' combinations.

----------


## Professor8000

In case anyone was wondering,  I don't want the federal government tracking my purchases, especially when it comes to things they are trying to ban. When I get around to making full use of the internet, I do my best to shake anyone attempting to track me also. I would suggest everyone purchase their weapons privately. When Katrina comes inland, you will not want the feds knocking on your door to take the guns they know you have. Be safe, and be armed.

P.S. I'll keep you guys updated on my progress building this thing. I'm not going for the cheapest build possible, but I will have at least 2 different uppers. One .22lr upper and one full sized upper, I haven't decided on the caliber yet. I'll go for quality where it counts, but I'll try to go for the most durable setup possible for my budget. Any suggestions are welcome as this is the first firearm I've purchased. My friends will be glad to not have me wearing out their weapons in the desert. Now I'll have to let them wear out mine! This thing is going to be fun when I finally finish it.

----------


## Uriel999

but you posted it here...so now they know.

----------


## Darguth

> perfectly legal


Isn't there a question on the NICS check if the purchase/transfer is for you?  So if your friend filled that out stating it was for him and then gave it to you, I'm pretty sure that's a "straw purchase" and illegal.

Not that I care, just sayin'.

----------


## devil21

removed

----------


## Professor8000

Come to think of it, I have no idea what my friend said on the 4473. You make a strong case for selectively editing my posts. I'll get on that.

----------


## Gideon

Excellent weapons handling, muzzle discipline and would you look at the placement of that trigger finger; exemplary!

----------


## Professor8000

> Excellent weapons handling, muzzle discipline and would you look at the placement of that trigger finger; exemplary!


Looks like a .22lr upper on that thing.

----------


## devil21

Isnt that the pic of the kid that led to police showing up at the door?

----------


## pauljmccain

> Looks like a .22lr upper on that thing.


That whole thing is a .22, it's a M&P 15-22 from S&W. You can tell by the mag. Got one in my safe right now. Great gun for beginners.

Paul

----------


## Gideon

> Isn't that the pic of the kid that led to police showing up at the door?


Yes it is!

That boy's father and the father's attorney invoked Bill of Rights Article 4 in order to keep the JBT LEOs and CPS at bay.

That is good some exercise, yes?

As far as I am concerned, they and their fine weapons handling skills are welcome in the RP's Rifles thread.

----------


## devil21

> Yes it is!
> 
> That boy's father and the father's attorney invoked Bill of Rights Article 4 in order to keep the JBT LEOs and CPS at bay.
> 
> That is good some exercise, yes?
> 
> As far as I am concerned, they and their fine weapons handling skills are welcome in the RP's Rifles thread.


I didn't follow the story but I have a photographic memory.  It's something scary when a picture of a smart young man holding a well crafted American made rifle draws police at the door.  I was raised on American made firearms, handled by smart Americans that knew what firearms stood for, both in survival and in preserving the American way of liberty.

Are you the father of that smart young man?  I hope so.  No need to answer...

----------


## Professor8000

Well, I've got most of the parts in for my lower receiver. I'm just waiting on my lower parts kit now. I'll itemize and recap the expense for those interested.

New Frontier Armory Stripped Polymer Lower Receiver: $115
AR-15 Lower Parts Kit from Delta 3 Tactical: $76.95
Mil-Spec Buffer Tube Receiver Extension Kit from Cheaperthandirt.com: $43.27
Black Magpul MIAD AR Basic Grip Kit from Amazon.com: $32.35
Black Magpul CTR Mil-Spec Carbine Stock from Amazon.com: $78.67
Black Magpul B.A.D. Lever from Amazon.com: $29.32
Black Magpul ASAP Sling Plate from Amazon.com: $28.39

Grand Total for this lower receiver build is $403.95. Not exactly cheap, but I only spent money on the parts I wanted on my rifle.

One problem I've encountered is the threads on my buffer tube keep my CTR stock from locking into the forward most notch on the buffer tube. It appears that removing some material from the front of the stock will allow it to slide over those threads. Kinda annoying, but not a horrible problem. As soon as my lower parts kit arrives I'll be posting pics of everything and I'm thinking about doing a video of the assembly. Since this is the first firearm I can call mine, I'm kinda excited for it to finally come together.

As for uppers, I think I'll be going with 2 different uppers for this lower. I want a .22 long rifle upper for plinking and marksmanship practice, and I've decided on a gas piston 5.45x39 upper by Huldra Arms. Let me know what you guys think. Advice is welcome.

----------


## Gideon

> ...
> As for uppers, I think I'll be going with 2 different uppers for this lower. I want a .22 long rifle upper for plinking and marksmanship practice, and I've decided on a gas piston 5.45x39 upper by Huldra Arms. Let me know what you guys think. Advice is welcome.


It appears that you have planned your build methodically, but I have to ask, why 5.45?

I am currently attempting to sell this upper FTF out here in Collectivist Commifornia:

----------


## Professor8000

> It appears that you have planned your build methodically, but I have to ask, why 5.45?
> 
> I am currently attempting to sell this upper FTF out here in Collectivist Commifornia:


I decided on 5.45 because it has similar ballistic performance as the 5.56, however, for about the same price as 100 Federal 5.56 rounds I can get 1080 Russian Milsurp 5.45 rounds. I'll eventually get a 5.56 upper, but that will be a long time off.

----------


## MikeStanart

> As for uppers, I think I'll be going with 2 different uppers for this lower. I want a .22 long rifle upper for plinking and marksmanship practice, and I've decided on a gas piston 5.45x39 upper by Huldra Arms. Let me know what you guys think. Advice is welcome.


If you're going with 5.45x39 to save a buck, I assume you're going with the beridian primer corrosive rounds from Russia / Hungary.  I am skeptical of using this corrosive ammo in a AR platform, it wasn't designed for ammo this dirty.  Even with a rifle designed for this junk, you have to flush the entire system with an ammonia based windex, or non-chlorinated brake parts cleaner (don't get that on the wood, will strip the stain right off!) to get the corrosive salts out.  Even if you chrome line your barrel the salts will still get into the gas system & any flash muzzle / brake & will need to be cleaned thoroughly.  

Just giving you a warning to make sure you know what you're signing up for.

----------


## Professor8000

> If you're going with 5.45x39 to save a buck, I assume you're going with the beridian primer corrosive rounds from Russia / Hungary.  I am skeptical of using this corrosive ammo in a AR platform, it wasn't designed for ammo this dirty.  Even with a rifle designed for this junk, you have to flush the entire system with an ammonia based windex, or non-chlorinated brake parts cleaner (don't get that on the wood, will strip the stain right off!) to get the corrosive salts out.  Even if you chrome line your barrel the salts will still get into the gas system & any flash muzzle / brake & will need to be cleaned thoroughly.  
> 
> Just giving you a warning to make sure you know what you're signing up for.


When I was researching uppers for this caliber I came across the Huldra Arms Gas Piston 5.45 upper, it has a melonited barrel and gas piston assembly. The gas piston design will be easier to deal with since it will keep the vast majority of exhaust gases forward of the BCG. The melonite will provide superior corrosion resistance with corrosive ammo, however I plan to clean it after every shoot. The last I heard, Huldra Arms has a test rifle that has over 5000 rounds through it with no cleaning and no malfunctions and no corrosion. I don't plan on doing that to my rifle, but it is good to know it can hold up over time.

----------


## libertyjam

tweet from TX AG Greg Abbott ‏@GregAbbott_TX 5h

Stocking up at the #NRA Convention in #Houston. #guns #txlege #TCOT pic.twitter.com/UlviBLFoes

----------


## Professor8000

A new buy and an update on my AR.



My Izhevsk 1891 Mosin Nagant 7.62x54r 1930 revision Manufactured 1943

Now for the AR.



There were a lot of fitment issues that required me to break out the dremmel, but I am pleased with how it turned out.



The B.A.D. lever was hanging up on that raised edge by the trigger guard so I had to grind some of that away and problem solved. I'm really happy with how it has come together. I have nothing but good things to say about this New Frontier Armory Polymer lower, it had some tight fitting holes, but those were easy to remedy or a non issue. You might notice that the hammer isn't installed yet but that is because I am waiting for the heavier hammer spring that comes with the Huldra 5.45 upper I will be getting before I install the hammer considering the trigger and hammer pin holes are really tight.

----------


## Pericles

I have not been idle. Working on various early model military Colts.



From the top:

XM16E1 need the 1 / 12 CMP barrel

Early A2 with the "big button" assist

Early M4 with the shallow feedramps 4 marked A2 style upper - need carbine barrel with the non F marked FSB

3 rifles needing Colt military barrels - I think I have spotted a trend.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I both love and hate this thread.  I love it because i want to see as many of our sort armed as possible, I hate it because I've basically been working for free since I dropped my life in 2007 to follow Ron Paul and cannot afford the LMT308MWS20" that I desperately desperately want....

----------


## Gideon

> I both love and hate this thread.  I love it because i want to see as many of our sort armed as possible, I hate it because I've basically been working for free since I dropped my life in 2007 to follow Ron Paul and cannot afford the LMT308MWS20" that I desperately desperately want....


Welcome to my world! I've basically lost everything, and even sold most of my guns and ammo this year in order to stay afloat, but I keep telling myself that it is always darkest before the dawn.

So when you finally get that LMT 308, be sure to post a pic.

----------


## Uriel999

The lmt 308 is one sweet weapon. I have one with a 16 inch barrel. She is a beast!

----------


## Acala

Just got this yesterday.  I have wanted one for decades.


Anyone want to take a stab at an ID?

----------


## Matthew5

> Just got this yesterday.  I have wanted one for decades.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at an ID?


Nice! Looks like an AK variant?

----------


## Acala

> Nice! Looks like an AK variant?


Nope.  Although it uses a gas piston/op rod similar to an AK.  Note the lower is essentially an AR and takes AR mags.

----------


## Matthew5

> Nope.  Although it uses a gas piston/op rod similar to an AK.  Note the lower is essentially an AR and takes AR mags.


I'm stumped, PM me the details.

----------


## Professor8000

> Just got this yesterday.  I have wanted one for decades.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at an ID?


It looks like your stock folds the wrong way.

----------


## Acala

> It looks like your stock folds the wrong way.


I didn't know there WAS a wrong way?  It folds to the right.

----------


## Generalissimo

Finally got a scope for my rifle:

----------


## Generalissimo

> Just got this yesterday.  I have wanted one for decades.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at an ID?


Colt 703?

----------


## Acala

> Colt 703?


Nope.  Never heard of a Colt 703.

----------


## Generalissimo

> Nope.  Never heard of a Colt 703.


Late 60's prototype AR by Colt with a short stroke gas piston

----------


## Professor8000

> I didn't know there WAS a wrong way?  It folds to the right.


by "wrong way" I mean that with it folded it looks like it would block the ejection port and charging handle. I could be wrong, but it seems like it would be a hassle to operate with the stock folded.

----------


## Acala

> Late 60's prototype AR by Colt with a short stroke gas piston


Interesting.  The gas piston in this rifle attaches to the bolt carrier like a two-piece version of the AK.  The bolt carrier and bolt are nearly identical to the AR.

----------


## Acala

> by "wrong way" I mean that with it folded it looks like it would block the ejection port and charging handle. I could be wrong, but it seems like it would be a hassle to operate with the stock folded.


You can't really see it in the photo, but the charging handle is canted upwards about 35 degrees to address the problem you raise.  It clears the folded stock.  It still might be a hassle - I'll try it and report.

----------


## Generalissimo

So what rifle is it?

----------


## Acala

> So what rifle is it?


Gee . . . no other guesses?  I bet Pericles would know.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Nope.  Never heard of a Colt 703.


M96?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I didn't know there WAS a wrong way?  It folds to the right.


If it blocks the ejector port.

Doesn't look like you'll be able to fire it folded.

----------


## Acala

> M96?


Good guess!  But no.  They do have some features in common.

This rifle is the semi-auto version of the standard issue rifle of a US Ally.

----------


## Acala

> If it blocks the ejector port.
> 
> Doesn't look like you'll be able to fire it folded.


I don't think it does, but I haven't had a chance to check it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Good guess!  But no.  They do have some features in common.
> 
> This rifle is the semi-auto version of the standard issue rifle of a US Ally.



They...uhh...make cars too.

----------


## Acala

> They...uhh...make cars too.


Hehehe!  Got it.

It's a Korean Daewoo ar-100.  Also imported at various times as a K2 (the military designation), the MAXII, and the DR200 (with the dumbhole stock).

----------


## Acala

> They...uhh...make cars too.


Did you serve in Korea?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Good guess!  But no.  They do have some features in common.
> 
> This rifle is the semi-auto version of the standard issue rifle of a US Ally.


Civilian version of the FN FNC?

I would have no idea what they call it.

ETA: Nope. Guess not.

----------


## Pericles

My first thought was the AR-180.

----------


## Acala

> My first thought was the AR-180.


Similar operating principles.

----------


## Pericles

> Similar operating principles.


The S Koreans have learned that the US is an unreliable supplier of military equipment.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did you serve in Korea?


No, my best friend in the US Marine Corps was a Korean expat though.  Most of his family served in the ROK Marines.  I remember having seen the rifle (maybe in pictures my friend had of his family in the ROK Marines for all I know) but I actually cheated.  I searched for "rifles that take AR mags" until I matched the trigger guard and the barrel shroud.

----------


## Acala

This isn't mine, but shows how the folded stock clears the ejection port:

----------


## Pericles

Returning this thread to page 1 where it belongs:



Acquired a Colt 727 barrel (M4 profile with a standard A2 - meaning non flat top FSB) and the "skinny" hand guards to do a first style of M4 type classified by the Army in 1994. This features the correct feedramps upper without the 4 marking and the peel washer for the flash suppressor, instead of the current crush washer. The 727 would have a A1 style lower with AUTO instead of BURST as adopted by the Army, and this has the 4 position stock for the M4 instead of the 727 2 position stock and XM177E1 style castle nut, but does have the correct N1 marked Colt stock.

----------


## Pericles

Bump because I am pleased to report that minimal preparedness has been achieved:

----------


## Uriel999

> Bump because I am pleased to report that minimal preparedness has been achieved:


Brother you can almost equip a squad! Sick!

I also see you have an m203 handguard... Whatcha not showing us.

----------


## Pericles

> Brother you can almost equip a squad! Sick!
> 
> I also see you have an m203 handguard... Whatcha not showing us.


Items that might be required in case of national emergency.

----------


## Uriel999

My first Moist Nugget! A Type 53 born in 1954.

----------


## ghengis86

> My first Moist Nugget! A Type 53 born in 1954.


Huzzah!

I always have wanted one. Buy the black plastic aftermarket stock and put some economical optics on it (so long as it has the bent bolt) and get a sub $300, 300 yard modest rifle with cheap tuna cans of surplus Romanian ammo. 

Nice pick up!

----------


## Uriel999

> Huzzah!
> 
> I always have wanted one. Buy the black plastic aftermarket stock and put some economical optics on it (so long as it has the bent bolt) and get a sub $300, 300 yard modest rifle with cheap tuna cans of surplus Romanian ammo. 
> 
> Nice pick up!


The bent bolt is a cheap upgrade. I plan to put the plastic ati stock and get a bent bolt for it. I will get a cheap scope on it too. I plan to put about 400 bucks into it total including 2 cans of ammo!

----------


## Uriel999

Btw BIG plans for 2014! Stay tuned!

----------


## Pericles

I picked up something interesting recently - an upper assembly that is something unusual:



At first glance, one might think this looks like an M16A2 upper assembly, but it is not. It is an M16A1E2 assembly, and I suspect there were about 100 made, and 50 were part of the field test for the M16A2.




It has the M16A1 forward assist, and Colt 603 (early M16 style proof marks). Going to have a specially profiled lower done to match the upper. For those interested in the development of the M16 family of weapons, a piece of history dating from 1981.

----------


## pcosmar

> 


*Burst.*

For people that lack trigger control.

----------


## Pericles

> *Burst.*
> 
> For people that lack trigger control.


The Marines never did like the M16A1 because they want to shoot things at 500m. The Army really didn't want the 16A2, so some features were a compromise. The burst was to conserve ammunition for the Marines, and the Army finally got on board when the Marines showed that you could battlesight the weapon and get hits out to 350m on the battlesight setting, so the Army got 100 estra meters "free" from the Army battlesight range of 250m with the M16A1.

----------


## Pericles

It shot well - not often you get a 3 round zero.

----------


## Pericles

It shot well - not often you get a 3 round zero.


One click L and one click down for "fine tuning".

----------


## Pericles

A4 clone with Trijicon TA31RCO-A4CP

----------


## Pericles

The greatest battle implement ever devised. - GEN Patton

So, get off my lawn - score from the Dallas gun show today. Will need some TLC to return to battle readiness.

----------


## Uriel999

I suppose I should update this...I will wait until next week I think. I never put up my awesome early 2014 photos or my current late 2014 photos. This year was the year of the gun for me!

----------


## Uriel999

Here is a short video of me shooting my new WASR earlier this week.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWoQgARHpGg

----------


## youngbuck

> Here is a short video of me shooting my new WASR earlier this week.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWoQgARHpGg


Trigger reset!

----------


## Pericles

Night fighter setup - FN M16A4 upper with Trijicon TA31-RCO-A4CP ACOG and PVS-14 Night Vision Device. Through the night scope, the ACOG reticle looks like an aiming dot.



This just about does my AR type procurement, unless something interesting comes along. On to some more exotic stuff.

----------


## fr33

I recently purchased the most beautiful firearm that I own. 

Ruger GP100 Match Champion

Oh, and a rifle for scale...

----------


## Uriel999

> Night fighter setup - FN M16A4 upper with Trijicon TA31-RCO-A4CP ACOG and PVS-14 Night Vision Device. Through the night scope, the ACOG reticle looks like an aiming dot.
> 
> 
> 
> This just about does my AR type procurement, unless something interesting comes along. On to some more exotic stuff.


Personally I recommend not using a 14 on the weapon. I prefer using a kevlar and IR aiming laser. It is way easier, and you don't run the risk of flagging people using the night vision to look around. Nice kit though.

----------


## Pericles

> Personally I recommend not using a 14 on the weapon. I prefer using a kevlar and IR aiming laser. It is way easier, and you don't run the risk of flagging people using the night vision to look around. Nice kit though.


That is the way I roll because I want the NOD for other purposes, but in this case, just demonstrating that it can be done this way as well. And - I don't like adding to the weight of the weapon.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

A decent aquisition, Pericles?
Can't wait to try it out, it's my first 308/7.62nato

----------


## Intoxiklown

> A decent aquisition, Pericles?
> Can't wait to try it out, it's my first 308/7.62nato


That is n M1A1, right? That is a nice rifle. Put some decent glass on it, and you can make 800 yards easy.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> That is n M1A1, right? That is a nice rifle. Put some decent glass on it, and you can make 800 yards easy.


M1A SOCOM 16.  Not sure how accurate out to 800 yards it will be with the shorter barrel.

----------


## navy-vet

> The greatest battle implement ever devised. - GEN Patton
> 
> So, get off my lawn - score from the Dallas gun show today. Will need some TLC to return to battle readiness.


Out of every one hundred men they send us, ten should not even be here. Eighty will do nothing but serve as targets for the enemy. Nine are real fighters, and we are lucky to have them, upon them depends our success in battle. But one, ah the one, he is a real warrior, and he will bring the others back from battle alive.
Who said that Pericles? General Patton?

----------


## Pericles

> M1A SOCOM 16.  Not sure how accurate out to 800 yards it will be with the shorter barrel.


I'd expect it to do 800 with ease, but don't know how much farther because I'm not familiar with the ballistic profile of the SOCOM barrel - they look funny to me because I carried the real deal as a cadet.




> Out of every one hundred men they send us, ten should not even be here. Eighty will do nothing but serve as targets for the enemy. Nine are real fighters, and we are lucky to have them, upon them depends our success in battle. But one, ah the one, he is a real warrior, and he will bring the others back from battle alive.
> Who said that Pericles? General Patton?


The originator is unknown and probably dates from ancient Greece, as there are variations of the quote attributed to various people back to that time period. It does seem to capture the essence of men at war.

----------


## navy-vet

> I'd expect it to do 800 with ease, but don't know how much farther because I'm not familiar with the ballistic profile of the SOCOM barrel - they look funny to me because I carried the real deal as a cadet.
> 
> 
> 
> The originator is unknown and probably dates from ancient Greece, as there are variations of the quote attributed to various people back to that time period. It does seem to capture the essence of men at war.


yes, it does....

----------


## devil21

> A decent aquisition, Pericles?
> Can't wait to try it out, it's my first 308/7.62nato


That's not a cheap rifle either.  Very impressive hardware in person.  The pic doesn't do it justice.  I looked at one today while perusing a recently opened gun shop that caters to high finance bankers and lawyers (btw, a big red flag when they feel the need to buy guns) and it was a very nice rifle.  It's definitely not your grandpappy's M1 carbine.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> That's not a cheap rifle either.  Very impressive hardware in person.  The pic doesn't do it justice.  I looked at one today while perusing a recently opened gun shop that caters to high finance bankers and lawyers (btw, a big red flag when they feel the need to buy guns) and it was a very nice rifle.  It's definitely not your grandpappy's M1 carbine.


Yes, it is much more impressive in person.  Looks and feels very well made, more like a piece of art.  The first time I held it, it was hard to leave the store without it...3 days later I went back and brought it home, after a little negotiation.

I think it would be even nicer with a wood stock, although it would add a little more weight...I'll look around.

----------


## fr33

My newly acquired WASR 10

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Night fighter setup - FN M16A4 upper with Trijicon TA31-RCO-A4CP ACOG and PVS-14 Night Vision Device. Through the night scope, the ACOG reticle looks like an aiming dot.
> 
> 
> 
> This just about does my AR type procurement, unless something interesting comes along. On to some more exotic stuff.


I'm just hoping I build enough of a nest egg to get an LMT 308 MWS 20 before TSHTF

----------


## phill4paul

> I think it is time for the TA-50 layout, which may give some readers a helpful guide.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a rifle, ammunition, and the tools needed to keep it operating. For AR guys, this means the usual combat load of 210 rounds ready to go.
> 
> You need to carry magazines, some water, a sharp instrument, some stuff to help patch a hole that might get put into you, a way to help find your way about, and maybe a sidearm with ammunition. I still like the LCE system, while Molle gear is the latest fashion rage. 
> 
> I believe in the helmet - they might get you, but make them work for it. It also makes a handy camp stool and has other uses.
> ...


  Bump.

----------


## Pericles

I have not been idle (we really could use a method of posting images directly) adding to the arsenal -



And a more current gear list here >  http://www.dallascitytroop.org/qmequipment.html

----------

